# OFFICIAL Beetle window issue thread



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

*Window Video for those of you that haven't seen it in person*

*A message from your moderator:*
Hi all - 
By now we've established there is an issue with 2012 Beetle windows. Here's what we know so far on August 2, 2012:
- Windows lower with no problem
- When using the 'auto-up' feature, the window only raises part of the way, then lowers quickly
- It appears pinch protection is kicking in
- It then takes a number of 'ups' and 'downs' to get the window to finally close resulting in the 'auto-up' feature to then be disabled
- A TSB (Technical Service Bulletin) was issued to dealers with instructions to replace the gear guides and motors
- The TSB repair did not cure the problem and was recalled
- VW IS WORKING ON A REPAIR though no updates other than dealer rumors have been given on what the repair is and when owners can expect the repair
- It is not yet known if the 2013 Beetles just arriving at dealerships have this problem
- 8/3:It appears 2013 Beetles use the same window motor as the 2012s
- 8/3: It has not been confirmed that 2013 models have a window issue as the problem takes days, even months to appear (if at all)
- *NEW 9/6:* Some members have recv'd updated motors and are not experiencing issues. One 2013 owner has experienced window issues.

With all the above in mind, this is now the OFFICIAL Window Thread for the Beetle.

If you have an issue with your window, or an update, or a suggestion, post it here.* The best way to stay informed is if we have all the information in one place rather than scattered around miscellaneous posts on this forum.*

This post is stickied, and I will update this first post as new information is disclosed. 

Also, I will be condensing posts into this sticky over the next few days. 

On a more personal note, I struggled with creating this post. I'm a pretty firm believer in letting you all talk this out, but I feel it's gotten to the point that we need to have all the information in one place. It's difficult to find out any real information when there are posts all over.

I also want to tell everyone here that is having a problem, I really feel for you. I think there's nothing worse than buying an expensive product and not have it live up to your expectations. I don't mean to stifle or restrict your ability to vent here with other owners, so I hope you understand that. It truly is one topic so I feel that we should keep one thread to this one topic.

As a fairly new moderator, I'm sorting through my responsibilities here. I read almost every post, and you are all a great bunch of people. Your positive attitudes and mature postings make my 'job' easy. So thank you! This allows me to keep a pretty 'hands-off' approach to this area of Vortex. I believe we can keep it this way for awhile. 

I hope this helps all of you struggling with this annoying issue understand the need to make this change. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions or want something added. I'm completely open to feedback!

- Chris 


==============*Original post:*======================

I made this video AFTER i spent at least 5-8 minutes before trying to get it to roll up.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

TexasBulldog said:


> I made this video AFTER i spent at least 5-8 minutes before trying to get it to roll up.


You're a lot more calm than I am dealing with those windows haha. I get so frustrated.


----------



## 2011VWTDI (Jul 24, 2011)

i dont wanna be mean, but its funny....


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

quit using the auto roll up feature and it will go up. i havent had an issue with ours for a couple weeks now.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Now get that video to go viral and VW will be all over that problem like white on rice.


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> quit using the auto roll up feature and it will go up. i havent had an issue with ours for a couple weeks now.


oh, even without the "auto up" its still doing it. I honestly had at least a 5 minute argument with the window before i decided to take the video.

Holding it up manually typically leads with it stopping about 3" from the top.


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

Cadenza_7o said:


> Now get that video to go viral and VW will be all over that problem like white on rice.


ya know, if there were enough of them it could happen :thumbup:


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

2011VWTDI said:


> i dont wanna be mean, but its funny....


Im trying to just take it in stride hoping that VW will live up to its "Quality" and fix it soon..

I wasn't upset in the video and find it funny for the most part that such a proven, existing operation doesn't work on a new car :laugh:


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I had my Beetle for 2 days and it started to do this today only the driver side.. Is there a fix? all the post I have read online say the problem comes back after the dealer visit


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

Tvp125 said:


> Well I had my Beetle for 2 days and it started to do this today only the driver side.. Is there a fix? all the post I have read online say the problem comes back after the dealer visit


Looks like there was a TSB for it but it didn't work. As of now, hurry up and wait :laugh: or what a member here posted he was told "Try not to roll down the windows" :screwy:


----------



## Stingme1975 (Mar 12, 2012)

Mine will not work even with the auto function off. Just does the same thing... start, stop, start, stop... cuss at it a few times... start, stop... cuss somemore..start....then all the way up... success. i would rather have the old manual roll up windows at this point. Then the handle would probably just fall off onto the floor mat and cause me to get into a wreck at a stop light or something else. :banghead:


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

Stingme1975 said:


> Mine will not work even with the auto function off. Just does the same thing... start, stop, start, stop... cuss at it a few times... start, stop... cuss somemore..start....then all the way up... success. i would rather have the old manual roll up windows at this point. Then the handle would probably just fall off onto the floor mat and cause me to get into a wreck at a stop light or something else. :banghead:


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

My 2012 Beetle Turbo is about three week old and has the same window issue. My dealer told me that a TBS come out and recommended changing out the motor and gears. They did this on several cars and it did not work. They are waiting for further input from Volkswagen. I decided to contact Volkswagen Customer Care to make sure they were aware of this issue. They told me they were and were woking diligently to correct the problem. They believe the issue is with the Pinch Control and hope to have a fix soon. In the mean time, they offered to make my first moths car payment for my troubles, which I gratefully accepted. Other than the drivers window, I have no other issues with the car and am certainly enjoying driving it. Dealers Service Department promised to contact me as soon as a fix is in house.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

I've had the best luck rolling up about 4" and then stopping for 5 seconds or so and trying again. Giving it a good break in between tries seems to do the trick about 9/10 times.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I am no engineer, but I wonder if VW is looking at the actual door seals rather than just the motors/gears. It looks like the window is binding on the seals.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Until VW comes up with an effective solution, has anyone tried and helped the window/glass during its upward travel. 

I suspect there's a torque limit calculation of some sort. If the limit is breached, the motor reverses the direction. By helping it, you effectively lessen the work that the motor's doing. 

Does that make any sense???


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Ahhh.... no bueno! Mucho problemo!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:laugh:

Ahh good to see some one has it as bad as I do! 

I've filmed a couple of videos, but I would have to mute the sound... it is just me going mother.... f.... er... GO UP GO UP.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

This makes me sad. I hope you guys get a solution soon.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Mar 28, 2012)

Great example of "Superior German Engineering"


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

99_XC600 said:


> Great example of "Superior German Engineering"



Thats the best part :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

I had a friend ask to test drive my car yesterday, took it for a spin and sure enough came back with the windows down. The look on his face was priceless when he went to roll it up and 3/4 of the way it went back down :laugh: I've just gotten used to saying 4th times a charm!


----------



## 99_XC600 (Mar 28, 2012)

TexasBulldog said:


> Thats the best part :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Honestly, the whole problem is pretty pathetic. This is a basic function, how hard is it too make a window regulator assembly? Power windows have been around for decades.

It's nice to see that VW is upholding it's long standing reputation of producing inferior electrical systems.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

VW has heard you guys loud and clear. 

They have come to the solution that will satisfy everyone...

VW Group just bought Ducati.... no more windows!!! 

Well Audi is managing it so VW's sorry windows will continue. :banghead:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

What I find so strange with all this is that the Beetle seems to be the only car with this issue. It's not like VW just started using frameless windows _with_ the 1/4" drop/raise when door is opened _and_ pinch control. These VWs have also had all three with no problems (that I've seen or heard of):
- CC
- Eos
- New Beetle Convertible
- Golf 'vert (European model)
- Audi TT (vert and coupe)
- A5 vert
- A7 sedan
- Probably more that I can't think of


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm just tired of looking like an idiot trying to put the window up.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

katie78 said:


> I'm just tired of looking like an idiot trying to put the window up.


Lmao

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Pardon my ignorance, but can you open the door, roll the window up, then close the door?

*NOT* that I'm intending this as a _permanent_ solution, and it's totally ridiculous to have to do it, but wouldn't that ensure the window goes up on the first try every time?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but can you open the door, roll the window up, then close the door?
> 
> *NOT* that I'm intending this as a _permanent_ solution, and it's totally ridiculous to have to do it, but wouldn't that ensure the window goes up on the first try every time?


If I do that it will not go back into the frame, so there will still be a gap.

Also IIRC it might still have issues even if I try with the door open. 

I really do think it is the seals though. They need to replace them, and/ or change the material.


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

I noticed once you pass the half way point it will work fine.. I roll it up half way then stop it then i inch it up twice then I auto up the rest of the way. But I have an appointment at the dealer tomorrow just to hear what they have to say.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but can you open the door, roll the window up, then close the door?
> 
> *NOT* that I'm intending this as a _permanent_ solution, and it's totally ridiculous to have to do it, but wouldn't that ensure the window goes up on the first try every time?


I've tried that before, still doesn't make any difference.


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

I think there is a way to disable pinch protection with a VagCom but I am not sure. I am going to bring it up to my dealer tomorrow


----------



## jenn02 (Jul 18, 2012)

Dealer told me this morning that VW has promised them that there will be a fix out before the end of the month. I was told I could have them do a soft reset, but that it would only work for a couple of days and I'd end up coming back twice a week. 

Not a huge consolation at this point, but at least it's too hot to put the windows down here, anyways.


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

Another video online from a different owner.

IMO we should all post videos to help put pressure on VW to get their attention.


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

My service advisor told me to stop the window half way before it goes back down then hold the switch up for 2 seconds then let go then roll it up the rest of the way. that way you don't have to sit there fighting with it


----------



## TornadrotGTI (Apr 22, 2005)

Out of curiousity, is there anyone out there NOT having window issues? Has this been confirmed to be affecting 100% of Beetle owners? 

We've been patient so far.. We've always driven VWs and owned a first gen Touareg and a W8 so we're used to shenanigans of all shapes and sizes :laugh:


----------



## BigfoxPye (Mar 20, 2011)

I got my Beetle back in February and few days after getting it I had that window problem I took it to the dealer they replaced the window motor seemed to fix it summer rolled around... I am one of those people that prefer windows down over Air Conditioning and it will still sometimes do it maybe about 30-40% of the time but its better than what it was I am waiting to see VW do a fix for this


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Got my 2012 Beetle Turbo about three weeks ago and it has the drivers window issue. Dealers service department told me that problem seems to be worse in warm climate states like Florida. Very hot here in Georgia so not surprised to have the problem if heat is a contributing factor. Hope they get a fix soon. Other than the drivers window issue, I have no other problems with my Bug.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Here is some info on the window. 

The same problem existed with the introduction of the 2006 New Beetle. They had a repair that was about as good as the current one, but over time, eventually corrected itself. 

The problem is due to the "Pinch Protection" (if someone's arm or other object is in the path of the window, when it comes into contact, will open the window). This is a safety feature. 

There is too much friction between the window and the frame, which triggers the "Pinch Protection" and causes the window to re-open. 

When the "Pinch Protection" has been triggered, you are supposed to wait 10 seconds before re-closing the window. Otherwise, you can try to hold down the button to manually close the window, however, since the "Pinch Protection" feature has been triggered the "Gapping" feature may not function correctly. 

Took me a while to figure it out. So you need to wait 10 seconds, then manually attempt to close the window in small increments as to not re-trigger the "Pinch Protection". You can tell if you are doing it correctly as during the last increment allow it to auto-close. If it does this, the gap should also close upon turning off the can and locking the doors. 

I realize this is not a fix, but may help some to close their windows until a fix is available.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

TexasBulldog said:


> Another video online from a different owner.
> 
> IMO we should all post videos to help put pressure on VW to get their attention.
> 
> (video)


If VW is making customer's payments and buying back cars, they are working on this problem. TRUST ME. No company wants to open themselves up to unhappy customers, online posts, and videos of the problems. 

As I mentioned somewhere else (perhaps I should organize all the window threads into one), the problem is not an instant fix. First they have to determine what the problem is. Then they have to find out what happened/what changed from design to manufacturing, then they have to go back to the manufacturer that made the part/parts, they have to make new parts, test them, make adjustments, test them again, get final approval for all parts, THEN they can actually make the replacement parts. It takes time to make the parts, then to ship them to the plants, distribution ports, and the dealers who can then make the repairs.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

TornadrotGTI said:


> Out of curiousity, *is there anyone out there NOT having window issues? Has this been confirmed to be affecting 100% of Beetle owners? *
> 
> We've been patient so far.. We've always driven VWs and owned a first gen Touareg and a W8 so we're used to shenanigans of all shapes and sizes :laugh:


I'd like to know this as well.


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

TornadrotGTI said:


> Out of curiousity, is there anyone out there NOT having window issues? Has this been confirmed to be affecting 100% of Beetle owners?
> 
> We've been patient so far.. We've always driven VWs and owned a first gen Touareg and a W8 so we're used to shenanigans of all shapes and sizes :laugh:


Local guy doesnt have the issue with his, but warned me about it before I got mine. So far everyone at work that I've talked to with one has had the problem.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*pinch control*

Mine started doing it, then I roll it up on the non auto mode, and rest the window buy holding it up for 2 see, then releasing it, and pulling it up once, like in the Manual. I noticed on hot days it does it every time, but on cooler days it seems to work fine, so either the window is binding inside or the pinch control thinks it is


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

just to let u know the Extended warranty they sell are not from VW... it is from 3rd part company


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

I got my beetle in for service today, I was told its a gear in the window motor that is now on order. The tech said it was just released from VW and has to come from over seas so even with him doing over night delivery it will take at least a week  I'll report back if it works!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

DubGirl13 said:


> I got my beetle in for service today, I was told its a gear in the window motor that is now on order. The tech said it was just released from VW and has to come from over seas so even with him doing over night delivery it will take at least a week  I'll report back if it works!


Is this the second gear/motor fix after the first (failed) gear/motor fix or just a 1st time replacement for those who have not had the repair in the first place? :banghead:


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

the beet said:


> Is this the second gear/motor fix after the first (failed) gear/motor fix or just a 1st time replacement for those who have not had the repair in the first place? :banghead:


This is my first attempt at having the problem fixed


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Here is how I get mine to roll up.

1. Roll window up, pinch protection kicks in.
2. Keep trying until auto-function is disabled.
3. Rock the window switch up, off, up, off, up, off until it goes up fully. 
4. Sometimes pinch protection will kick in using that method, but it has always eventually gone up.
5. Window reset procedure, done. 

This process can take several minutes... Huge PITA when you are trying to get some where, or after having gone through a drive-thru and it is raining. 

It isn't safe to drive and try to roll up my windows at the same time, so I have to park first.

I now only use my windows unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

*Monday is 'Window Motors/Gears Replacement Day' but.............*

.......in the event it doesn't solve my 'upzy downzy' problem, VW has said they will 
reimburse me for this.......See Ebay Item # 120847062675.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

It was an all day process due to a backlog of cars the dealer took in over the weekend 
but at day's end my new guide gears were installed for both windows. Windows are now 
working correctly and even smoother in both directions than before. Still, will have to 
give it more time to be sure there are no more 'upzy - downzy's' . The guide gears are 
listed as part number 5C0-957-821 and were listed on VW Tech Note 2028594/2 according 
to information listed by Plex 3 some time back.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

*Was told - window fix by August for sure*

Let's hope, getting old. I called a dealership today in another state to be curious on what they are doing. The service manager said that with use of the windows, they will loosen up and eventually be ok. They are just to tight from the factory, they need to break in better. 

Mmmm.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> It was an all day process due to a backlog of cars the dealer took in over the weekend
> but at day's end my new guide gears were installed for both windows. Windows are now
> working correctly and even smoother in both directions than before. Still, will have to
> give it more time to be sure there are no more 'upzy - downzy's' . The guide gears are
> ...


 How are they now.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

If that was the case they would have it figured out by now. Dealerships are useless when it comes to this kind if info, they ate just giving you an excuse.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smpeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Give it about a week*

Not to rain on your parade, but my windows worked for about a week and a half after the "fix". Now they are back to "normal" (i.e. Not Functioning Properly).


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> How are they now.


 Too early to tell for sure but with the replaced guide gears........which took numerous 
hours to complete.....even the sound of the windows going up and down is different 
than before. Hard to explain but they, for the first time, sound more like normal running 
windows. Also, I notice less sensitivity when pressing the switch for both 'up' and 'down' 
movement to engage the auto-mode. The switches now need a bit of a firmer pressing. 
Will see how it all goes over the ensuing weeks but for now it is fine. If the problem 
returns, 'Plex' stated that they will then replace the motors but some 'Vortex' members 
have stated that even with this change their problems remained. The part numbers for 
the window motors are 5C5-959-801-D-Z01 and 5C5-959-802-F-Z01.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

When I first reported my windows 'occasionally' doing the 'upzy-downzy', VW informed me 
of their 'three step' procedure: 
1. Lube the inner mechanisms.............which didn't correct the problem. 
2. Install new guide gears...........just completed this and will see how it goes. 
3. Install new window motors if problem remains after first two 'steps'. 

4. If problem still remains, scratch head and tell customer, 'we'll get back to you on this'.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Too early to tell for sure but with the replaced guide gears........which took numerous
> hours to complete.....even the sound of the windows going up and down is different
> than before. Hard to explain but they, for the first time, sound more like normal running
> windows. Also, I notice less sensitivity when pressing the switch for both 'up' and 'down'
> ...


 is this a permeant fix do you think.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> It was an all day process due to a backlog of cars the dealer took in over the weekend
> but at day's end my new guide gears were installed for both windows. Windows are now
> working correctly and even smoother in both directions than before. Still, will have to
> give it more time to be sure there are no more 'upzy - downzy's' . The guide gears are
> ...


 Just told this Tech Note was cancelled by VW as a fix. anyone comment on this.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Babie said:


> Just told this Tech Note was cancelled by VW as a fix. anyone comment on this.


 It is not a fix. Mine are back to the old ways. They worked well for about 2-3 weeks and then back to the up/down thing. 

The part numbers I had listed that ridgeman was referring to were the parts per the original TSB. 

They have since found that it did not fix the problem and have cancelled that TSB. 

Like many of us, we're waiting on a solution to a problem VW is said to be working hard on getting corrected.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

ridgemanron said:


> When I first reported my windows 'occasionally' doing the 'upzy-downzy', VW informed me
> of their 'three step' procedure:
> 1. Lube the inner mechanisms.............which didn't correct the problem.
> 2. Install new guide gears...........just completed this and will see how it goes.
> ...


 Sounds exactly like my ordeal. :laugh:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Lol dealer's don't know squat, which is why my dealer said they aren't touching them until corporate comes up with a fix. 

Mine got worse with time...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Did the 'dance' two more times in succession today after the gears were replaced. 
This time the first 'dance' was the usual '1/2 up, then down', but the next dance, 
moments later, went '1/2 up, but only 1/4' down'. Held the switch all the way 
through an'up cycle' and now the driver's window is functioning properly again. 
Dealer is going to get back to me about the motors, which I told him are different 
part #'s for each window. One is listed at $100 higher in price and must be the one 
for the driver's 'master control' side. Am wondering if a poorly insulated grade of wires 
could be part of the problem and if a better grade of 'heavily' insulated ones would help? 
My service dept man is scratching his head.....so at least he's doing something.


----------



## BenFord (Jul 29, 2012)

Went to the car wash today and while the windows are wet they go up and down more often without a problem.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Plex ! Are you having the 'upzy downzy' with both or only the driver's side? To be honest, 
my passenger side hasn't ever acted up but if a fix was available I figured it would be 
best to do both sides at the same time.


----------



## BenFord (Jul 29, 2012)

*Are any Fresh 2012 Beetles off the Line have the window issue?*

Does anyone know if any off the line recently have the window issue. If new ones off the line are OK, then something is fishy - a production change is critical in saving warranty dollars for VW. 

My was built in April and has the window issue. What about yours.


----------



## BenFord (Jul 29, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Plex ! Are you having the 'upzy downzy' with both or only the driver's side? To be honest,
> my passenger side hasn't ever acted up but if a fix was available I figured it would be
> best to do both sides at the same time.


 Mine was just the passenger for a few days of ownership, then out of the blue, the drivers starting doing it.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

May, still has the issue

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Read something that may or may not involve our Beetles. A similar problem in another 
brand of car was found to do with something called a faulty micro switch in the door 
latch mechanism and when it was replaced, the windows worked properly from then on.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

mines fine so far knock on wood


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Here's another vote for April, with the issue. 

GTarr


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*windows*

My passenger side seems to work fine, it's my drivers side that is acting up, I would put donuts to dollars that it is a stupid fix, like a 3 dollar washer or something, most of the time it is


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Mine was built in May and I do have the drivers window issue.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

I was told today that the problem were a bunch of bad window motors and they are waiting to release the official TSB until they have sufficient new window motors at dealer sites. 

I can buy that.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> I was told today that the problem were a bunch of bad window motors and they are waiting to release the official TSB until they have sufficient new window motors at dealer sites.
> 
> I can buy that.


 Since I am waiting on the motors as of today, here's hoping that they are the cause of all our 
grief. I did notice that if I hold the 'up' motion switch until the driver's window travels 
1/2 way up, and then release it, the window will complete the run upward with no problem. 
As far as the passenger side, it doesn't ever seem to malfunction and I need only quickly 
touch the 'up' (auto mode activator) switch for it to run all the way up. This will have to 
do until the complete fix is available. Going 'down' has never been a problem.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Since I am waiting on the motors as of today, here's hoping that they are the cause of all our
> grief. I did notice that if I hold the 'up' motion switch until the driver's window travels
> 1/2 way up, and then release it, the window will complete the run upward with no problem.
> As far as the passenger side, it doesn't ever seem to malfunction and I need only quickly
> ...


 Ridge, makes sense, the dealer said he tried to order the motors under the old number, and now have new numbers. He said all his window motors for the old number were kicked out? 
Anyway, we may be at the end with the problems, let's hope,


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> Ridge, makes sense, the dealer said he tried to order the motors under the old number, and now have new numbers. He said all his window motors for the old number were kicked out?
> Anyway, we may be at the end with the problems, let's hope,


 Perhaps VW has found a better motor manufacturer than was the case previously.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

If anyone finds out the new part numbers for the window motors that Babie mentioned, 
please post them.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Plex ! Are you having the 'upzy downzy' with both or only the driver's side? To be honest,
> my passenger side hasn't ever acted up but if a fix was available I figured it would be
> best to do both sides at the same time.


 Mine are now doing it on both sides. (after window motor replacement) 

The drivers side is every time now. It'll go down no problem but up it stops and goes down at either 1/3 or 2/3 no matter what. 

Passenger side right now is only about 50% of the time. 

It sucks but it's not unbearable. Just hope a fix truly is coming.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> Ridge, makes sense, the dealer said he tried to order the motors under the old number, and now have new numbers. He said all his window motors for the old number were kicked out?
> Anyway, we may be at the end with the problems, let's hope,


 My service mgr said the window motor part numbers are still active in the VW system. 
The part numbers are 5C5-959-801-D-Z01 and 5C5-959-802-F-Z01


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> My service mgr said the window motor part numbers are still active in the VW system.
> The part numbers are 5C5-959-801-D-Z01 and 5C5-959-802-F-Z01


 My dealer today said he can't order any window motors in the system. He said they are trying to produce more, so maybe this is the caca culprit. I hope so. 

Anyone know


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

plex03 said:


> Mine are now doing it on both sides. (after window motor replacement)
> 
> The drivers side is every time now. It'll go down no problem but up it stops and goes down at either 1/3 or 2/3 no matter what.
> 
> ...


 
Uggggg...were they the Mexican motors or the German ones, ask your dealer cuz I did find out that the German ones were the better ones. 

I CAN'T UNDERSTAND WHY THEY CAN PIN POINT THIS PROBLEM. REALLY IS THIS A MONEY ISSUE


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> My dealer today said he can't order any window motors in the system. He said they are trying to produce more, so maybe this is the caca culprit. I hope so.
> 
> Anyone know


 When I 'Googled' the window motor numbers I did find VW dealers who had them in stock, 
but I feel if they are the same ones everyone is having problems with, there doesn't seem to 
be any logic in trying to have them installed. Let's hope VW gives us some info as to where 
they stand concerning our needed 'fix'. Will check with my service mgr every day or so to see 
if he has found out anything.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

*2013's are on their way to lots, WE NEED SOME CHECKERS PLEASE*

we need some of you to check your local lots and ask to test the windows on the 2013 please and post your findings to this thread. 

THANKS


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> When I 'Googled' the window motor numbers I did find VW dealers who had them in stock,
> but I feel if they are the same ones everyone is having problems with, there doesn't seem to
> be any logic in trying to have them installed. Let's hope VW gives us some info as to where
> they stand concerning our needed 'fix'. Will check with my service mgr every day or so to see
> if he has found out anything.


 I just called my dealer and they will say made in Germany on the motor. stay away from Mexican motors. Mmmm sounds like a south of the border car company.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Babie said:


> Uggggg...were they the Mexican motors or the German ones, ask your dealer cuz I did find out that the German ones were the better ones.
> 
> I CAN'T UNDERSTAND WHY THEY CAN PIN POINT THIS PROBLEM. REALLY IS THIS A MONEY ISSUE


 
Not a money issue, a trial and error solution. Same thing we saw with the massive DSG recall, took a while to sort out what had failed and what production run.


----------



## sethdude (Jun 27, 2012)

Babie, you are strange. Likable, but odd.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

sethdude said:


> Babie, you are strange. Likable, but odd.


 Thanks, my boyfriend says that to. But I do get all A's in college.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Babie said:


> Thanks, my boyfriend says that to. But I do get all A's in college.


 You know that's not good, right??? 

Einstein failed 8th grade math and Ferdinand Porsche - creator of the old Bug, Technical Director at Mercedes-Benz, and designer of many Third Reich armed vehicles - never officially went to college. 

And me.... I'm a genius in my own mind. My genius-ness tells me VW NEVER fixes anything quickly, particularly windows. Actually, they often move at glacial speed when it comes to window regulators. 

Or... it could be the JaegerMeister talking.... typing. 

:laugh:


----------



## RedTurboS (Sep 17, 2005)

I just picked up my 2013 Turbo Beetle last night. So far the windows are fine but I have had it for less than 12 hours. Haha 

I'll keep you posted how mine does. 

~Matthew


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

It's always a money issue. More money for them and less for us. 

It's just accounting... 

Vw (credit) 

Vw Owners (debit)


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

*OFFICIAL Beetle window thread*

Hi all - 
By now we've established there is an issue with 2012 Beetle windows. Here's what we know so far: 
- Windows lower with no problem 
- When using the 'auto-up' feature, the window only raises part of the way, then lowers quickly 
- It appears pinch protection is kicking in 
- It then takes a number of 'ups' and 'downs' to get the window to finally close resulting in the 'auto-up' feature to then be disabled 
- A TSB (Technical Service Bulletin) was issued to dealers with instructions to replace the gear guides and motors 
- The TSB repair did not cure the problem and was recalled 
- VW IS WORKING ON A REPAIR though no updates other than dealer rumors have been given on what the repair is and when owners can expect the repair 
- It is not yet known if the 2013 Beetles just arriving at dealerships have this problem 

With all the above in mind, this is now the OFFICIAL Window Thread for the Beetle. 

If you have an issue with your window, or an update, or a suggestion, post it here. *The best way to stay informed is if we have all the information in one place rather than scattered around miscellaneous posts on this forum.* 

This post is stickied, and I will update this first post as new information is disclosed. 

Also, I will be condensing posts into this sticky over the next few days.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

On a more personal note, I struggled with creating this post. I'm a pretty firm believer in letting you all talk this out, but I feel it's gotten to the point that we need to have all the information in one place. It's difficult to find out any _real_ information when there are posts all over. 

I also want to tell everyone here that is having a problem, I really feel for you. I think there's nothing worse than buying an expensive product and not have it live up to your expectations. I don't mean to stifle or restrict your ability to vent here with other owners, so I hope you understand that. It truly is one topic so I feel that we should keep one thread to this one topic. 

As a fairly new moderator, I'm sorting through my responsibilities here. I read almost every post, and you are all a great bunch of people. Your positive attitudes and mature postings make my 'job' easy. So thank you! This allows me to keep a pretty 'hands-off' approach to this area of Vortex. I believe we can keep it this way for awhile. 

I hope this helps all of you struggling with this annoying issue understand the need to make this change. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions or want something added. I'm completely open to feedback! 

- Chris


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

OK cool thanks  

PS my brother is checking on some 13" today, He is in college on the east coast. The are some 13's there. He will let me know later today. I sent him a video of mine to compare.


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

Glad to see it all centralized :thumbup: 

A little update on mine: First thing I have to say is my dealer rep is absolutely AMAZING! I had it scheduled to have the part replaced yesterday, so I dropped it off after work Tuesday around 3:30pm. I get all call at 5pm from my tech saying that he had some extra time and already took care of it  
I wasnt able to pick it up until yesterday, because thats what I arranged with my ride. Got home from work, go to roll my window up and it goes right back down. I called my tech, left him a message to give me a call back whenever. I wasnt in a huge hurry since I knew going into this it was a known issue and probably wouldnt be fixed. He gave me a call back right away saying he forwarded my issue to VWoA and as soon as he got a response he would call me back again. 10 minutes goes by and he is calling me again to let me know it has been escalted through VWoA, and they are looking into the issue. Funny thing is as of this morning it seems to be working fine, going to have to see how long that lasts :laugh: 

Although imo this should be a standard for service, we all know it isnt. Being an employee of Volkswagen I know that when it comes to the dealers we seem to be at the bottom of the totem pole, but its clear that, at least with this tech, he puts any issue at the top of his priority list :thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

In a nutshell, the pinch-protector, when activated, is overly sensitive and its inner 
brain mistakenly thinks that an obstruction has been placed in the path of the upward 
going glass, when in fact no obstruction seems to be there. If there were to be an actual 
obstruction in the inner window/door cavity, the problem should occur all the time, not 
just part of the time. Perhaps there is a faulty micro-processor of some kind that was 
accidently built in to the motors by the supplier of them and if so, VW should go over 
every conceivable electronic related possibility for the problem and fix it. We are not 
talking brain surgery here, but something a team of VW engineers should have been 
able to correct months ago.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

*2013' s Do not have the window problem*

I know someone who checked some on a lot, all he said ALL worked great and he said smooth and quiet. 

So here, since I am holding the bag, I'll pass it on. As my grandma would say. 

He was there looking at a GTI anyway.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

Babie said:


> I know someone who checked some on a lot, all he said ALL worked great and he said smooth and quiet.
> 
> So here, since I am holding the bag, I'll pass it on. As my grandma would say.
> 
> He was there looking at a GTI anyway.


 Well, mine didn't act up right away either. It was not until about 1 month or 2 later when I started seeing the issue.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*It ain't over till the fat Beetle sings!!! *


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

I still don't understand why they don't disable the auto up feature. No need for pinch protection if you have to manually hold the button to make the window go up. God forbid we have to engage our fingers for 30 whole seconds.


----------



## katie78 (Oct 25, 2011)

Mine went 4 months before all hell broke loose.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Left the car at VW Service with the driver's window now not even working properly in 
manual mode, much less auto 'pinch protector' mode. They've ordered me a new 
'modular motor' and it should be installed within a day or so. Am hoping this motor is 
from a batch of the latest ones made, for it is widely known that original ones are 
not working properly when installed. If this doesn't correct the problem I will have my 
mechanic check the switch itself for proper power distribution when activated. Don't know 
why VW hasn't mentioned anything about the switch, only dealing with guide gears and 
motors?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

*Need to know if 2013 Beetles have same window motors as 2012's ?*

If anyone can check this 2013 Turbo Beetle's Vin # 3VWV67AT2DM603036 and find out 
if the following (2012 Beetles) window motors are the same...or a new number which would 
give us hope that VW has addressed the window motor fiasco, it would be appreciated. 

# 5C5-959-801-D-Z01 
# 5C5-959-802-F-Z01


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

katie78 said:


> I still don't understand why they don't disable the auto up feature. No need for pinch protection if you have to manually hold the button to make the window go up. God forbid we have to engage our fingers for 30 whole seconds.


 I dont know about yours, but when I have been able to disable the auto up it then doesnt close after I shut the door, which living in Oregon is not a good thing.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> If anyone can check this 2013 Turbo Beetle's Vin # 3VWV67AT2DM603036 and find out
> if the following (2012 Beetles) window motors are the same...or a new number which would
> give us hope that VW has addressed the window motor fiasco, it would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


 Ridge, get the vin of a 2013, go to the parts counter and ask for a new window motor. It has all changed what I was told. Whole new monkey. 

PS go to a dealership that don't know you or just call one.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

katie78 said:


> Mine went 4 months before all hell broke loose.


 Betcha it had the "frijole motor" that get frihole'd


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> Ridge, get the vin of a 2013, go to the parts counter and ask for a new window motor. It has all changed what I was told. Whole new monkey.
> 
> PS go to a dealership that don't know you or just call one.


 I'm going to check it out with my parts dept guy at VW tomorrow.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> I'm going to check it out with my parts dept guy at VW tomorrow.


 Was able to find out that the part numbers for both window motors remains the same. Also 
found out by email from the central VW Parts Dept, which connects you to dealers in your area, 
that with regard to stock in the warehouses, they have plenty of Right Hand motors but the 
Left Side motors have hundreds of back orders.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Yup 2013's do not have the new motors. 

AFAIK there is not a fix yet.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

There is not a fix yet... so all 2013's at this time might have faulty windows.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Aonarch said:


> Yup 2013's do not have the new motors.
> 
> AFAIK there is not a fix yet.


 As far as I know it hasn't been confirmed that the motors are the problems. They may be part of the problem, or not related at all. To me, the issue could be: 
- The motor 
- The window seals 
- The 'gear guides' 
- The gears themselves 
- Overly aggressive pinch protection 
- Improperly calibrated micro switch


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

8/3 12pm EST: Updated the first post in this thread with the latest information. 

Thanks to all the parts sleuths out there! I'm looking at you *Ridgemanron*! :thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> 8/3 12pm EST: Updated the first post in this thread with the latest information.
> 
> Thanks to all the parts sleuths out there! I'm looking at you *Ridgemanron*! :thumbup:


 I was told by my service mgr that the window motors for the driver's side were pulled from 
inventory to be recalibrated/repaired and then sent back into stock. Was told that the driver's 
motor they ordered for me is in fact enroute to the dealership and it may be installed 
tomorrow or Monday at the latest. This could result in just a band aid for the problem, until 
VW can ramp up new motor production, but I'm hoping it will at least buy me some time 
before the really new ones are ready. It would be insane for them to come out with the 2013 
Beetles and not have the really new motors in them........but I won't put anything past them 
after seeing the sun-roof fiasco from months past into last year.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Spoke with a Volkswagen Regional Case Manager today and she confirmed that they are close to a fix for the window issue. She said Volkswagen is working hard to correct the problem but,when pressed, she would not commit to a time frame. She said she would call me back today but I told her if all she could tell me is that they are " working on it " not to bother calling me back because hearing that just aggravates me more. She was not happy with my comments but did say she would call me back when she had something definite to say.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I would think that if they can recalibrate/repair already made units, that would be the 
way for them to go from a cost perspective. I don't have a problem with a remanufactured 
part where any defective portions were replaced with properly performing ones.


----------



## Hinky (Aug 3, 2012)

*Original fix didn't do it*

I just got my Beetle two weeks ago and it started right off with the window thing. I brought it back to the dealer just to get it on record that there was an issue. 
The service writer showed me the bulletin from VW about the windows. It said that cars below a certain earlier VIN required a different kind of fix from units produced after that point. It said there had been a production change that eliminated the earlier problem, which from looking at forums seemed a lot more severe. I don't think it's a complete fix, but it seems to have taken care of the more severe issues. 
The bulletin suggested the resetting option as the best answer. Service writers were also advised to tell customers with the problem that it was a top priority for VW and all efforts were being put into finding a permanent fix. I asked her if it was a firmware issue or mechanical, and she said they were leaning toward a mechanical issue.


----------



## jenn02 (Jul 18, 2012)

cbugrun said:


> Spoke with a Volkswagen Regional Case Manager today and she confirmed that they are close to a fix for the window issue. She said Volkswagen is working hard to correct the problem but,when pressed, she would not commit to a time frame. She said she would call me back today but I told her if all she could tell me is that they are " working on it " not to bother calling me back because hearing that just aggravates me more. She was not happy with my comments but did say she would call me back when she had something definite to say.


 Mine won't even call me back, so that's something. When I opened my case I heard "That is certainly not our intention" for every issue I raised. 

Our dealer says they got out of a meeting Wednesday with "engineering" (?) and there was a confirmed fix. VWoA says no. When I asked the dealer if I could get on a wait list for parts (I have to badge in at work and cannot stand fighting with the window) he said sure, I'll write your name down and put it on the bulletin board. I'm sure that'll work well for me.


----------



## WarrenfromYorktown (May 11, 2007)

well, i've been talking with local dealer and VW Customer Care about my window issues purchasing my B12 in May. 

Experienced the binding (and backing down) issues not long after buying my beetle. Latest issue: driver and passenger door windows often won't close that last little bit (1/4 to 3/8 inch) when closing/locking the car. 

Service advisor and regional tech rep tell me there's still no fix, and they recommended I call VW Customer Care...their offer is a $250 gift card, then sit in the corner & color. When a no-kidding fix is in place, VW Customer Care or dealer will call me. 

I've made two visits to the dealer to document/fix the issue(s). If not fixed after the third visit, guess I'll just need to provide my written notification to VW to start a lemon law claim.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

WarrenfromYorktown said:


> well, i've been talking with local dealer and VW Customer Care about my window issues purchasing my B12 in May.
> 
> Experienced the binding (and backing down) issues not long after buying my beetle. Latest issue: driver and passenger door windows often won't close that last little bit (1/4 to 3/8 inch) when closing/locking the car.
> 
> ...


 
Who offered you the $250 gift card? Volkswagen Customer Care is making my first two car payments which is significantly more than $250. They have done this for other customers as well.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

My drivers window seems to be getting worse. Today it took me more attempts to close it than ever before, (up-down-up-up-down-and so on) and even then, the final 1/2" wont go up even when the door closes.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Has anyone been able to determine if the 2013 Beetle has the same window issues? I mighty stop by my dealer today to see if they have any 2013's in stock so I can try the windows.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

cbugrun said:


> Has anyone been able to determine if the 2013 Beetle has the same window issues? I mighty stop by my dealer today to see if they have any 2013's in stock so I can try the windows.


 Member "Babie" had someone visit a dealer and test a 2013 and there was no issue. However most people here had the problem pop up after a few weeks or months. Only a few (from what I've seen) had the issue appear on a test drive or when they took delivery.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Uh-oh. Edmund's Inside Line long term Turbo Beetle has the issue now too: 

http://blogs.insideline.com/roadtes...agen-beetle-turbo-poltergeist-protection.html


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

I just contacted VWoA about the issues that we are having with the windows being the main issue. The person I was speaking to told me there was no fix for the windows but that VW is working diligently on a fix. So I said, what am I supposed to do in the mean time will my wifes brand new car sits in the weather with windows that dont roll up completely when you shut the door? She suggested that I put plastic over my windows/doors. :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm: I was like, did you seriously just tell me to do that to my brand new car? It actually pissed me off and she could tell. She said she was going to escalate the case and give it to a regional case manager and I can expect a phone call by 6pm tomorrow. We really like our car but by the looks of it these issues arent going to fix themselves. I personally think that we should be compensated for our troubles until the issue is resolved. 

Oh, and I will not be putting plastic on my windows.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jwcardy said:


> I personally think that we should be compensated for our troubles until the issue is resolved..


 That's why VWoA is offering people 2 payments. They offered it to me and 4 days later I had a check in hand. I thought that was more than fair, but my windows are at least going all the way up, even if it takes a couple of tries.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

drtechy said:


> That's why VWoA is offering people 2 payments. They offered it to me and 4 days later I had a check in hand. I thought that was more than fair, but my windows are at least going all the way up, even if it takes a couple of tries.


 2 payments will not cut it with me. what happens if it takes them a year to fix the issue? if your car gets rained in and you start having major electrical issues when after the car is out of warranty do you think that check you received will be enough to cover the fix?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jwcardy said:


> 2 payments will not cut it with me. what happens if it takes them a year to fix the issue? if your car gets rained in and you start having major electrical issues when after the car is out of warranty do you think that check you received will be enough to cover the fix?


 Do you really think VW is going to have you hanging around that long for a fix? It takes time to track these types of issues down. You have VW, then you have the manufacturer of the part, then you have the programmers for the computers that control it, etc. There are so many people and departments you have to coordinate to find the fix, and then you have to supply all your dealerships worldwide with the parts before you tell customers to go get the fix. Or else you have screaming customers because the parts aren't available. Take a step back and look at it from the company's point of view and you'll understand. I have no concerns, two payments to me I think was more than sufficient, especially for something they are going to fix anyways.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Take a step back and look at it from the company's point of view and you'll understand.


 from the company's pov? really? im not trying to argue with you, but no I wont step back. every single 2012 and 2013 beetle is having issues...mine has had the issue from day one and it is frustrating...even more so when i call vw to have the issue addressed because my dealership blows me off and I am told to just cover my door with plastic so it doesnt rain in it. perhaps the only reason vw is working on a fix is because of the uproar here? have you thought about that? i have been told multiple times that there isnt an a fix nor is there a time frame on when it will be fixed. the more i think about it the more pissed i get. if you are satisfied with 2 monthly payments then so be it. i will not be. if it was as easy as taking my car to the dealer ship right now for a fix and whala its over, then i would be happy but it is. until there is a fix for the $20k car I just bought my wife, then I need to be compensated until there is. I was under the impression that the brand new car had no issues when it was purchased with 0.00 miles on it. Boy was I wrong. $20k is nothing to VW...it is to me...so they need to look at it from my POV


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jwcardy said:


> from the company's pov? really? im not trying to argue with you, but no I wont step back. every single 2012 and 2013 beetle is having issues...mine has had the issue from day one and it is frustrating...even more so when i call vw to have the issue addressed because my dealership blows me off and I am told to just cover my door with plastic so it doesnt rain in it. perhaps the only reason vw is working on a fix is because of the uproar here? have you thought about that? i have been told multiple times that there isnt an a fix nor is there a time frame on when it will be fixed. the more i think about it the more pissed i get. if you are satisfied with 2 monthly payments then so be it. i will not be. if it was as easy as taking my car to the dealer ship right now for a fix and whala its over, then i would be happy but it is. until there is a fix for the $20k car I just bought my wife, then I need to be compensated until there is. I was under the impression that the brand new car had no issues when it was purchased with 0.00 miles on it. Boy was I wrong. $20k is nothing to VW...it is to me...so they need to look at it from my POV


 First I'm pretty sure the 2013's are fine, at least from what I've been reading. Number two, absolutely what that dealership told you is unacceptable. They should have never said that, and I would report that to VWoA immediately. I understand your POV believe me, I'm just trying to make you see the other side as well. And this is just a spirited discussion, no arguing here because to be honest none of us know what's really going on. I just know being on the technical side of things, that sometimes it takes months and months to figure one small problem out because you have so many cooks in the kitchen spread throughout the world. 

Last thing buying a brand new car never guarantees a perfect vehicle (That's why warranties and lemon laws exist). That's why you see so many recalls and TSB's. And not to mention the hundreds that don't make it into the media. 

At this point I really think you need to call VWoA and be honest with them. Explain things in a calm manner and I'm sure they will do their best to take care of you. Just don't blow up at them over the phone, that will get you no where, that I promise you.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

drtechy said:


> That's why VWoA is offering people 2 payments. They offered it to me and 4 days later I had a check in hand. I thought that was more than fair, but my windows are at least going all the way up, even if it takes a couple of tries.


 I only got offered one payment, and it's been awhile since then and I haven't got the check yet. I just got to the point I don't touch my driver window. I go inside instead of drive-thrus and try to avoid it at all costs.


----------



## jenn02 (Jul 18, 2012)

vdub10golf said:


> I only got offered one payment, and it's been awhile since then and I haven't got the check yet. I just got to the point I don't touch my driver window. I go inside instead of drive-thrus and try to avoid it at all costs.


 Just got off the phone with my case manager...I was told I get NO restitution and that no one is getting any. Guy told me they are months away from a fix, that it's a software glitch and too bad for me. 

I am sick of calling VWoA at this point, no one cares and this is easily the worst experience I've ever had with a car. Case managers never call back, you chase them down and get no answers. My dealer is basically refusing to do anything about it, so I can't file under consumer protection laws. 

I probably did not help my case when my reply to the tenth "We are working very hard to fix this problem, I assure you" was no, you're busy building underwater Beetles for Shark Week. What can I say? I'm beyond angry.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jenn02 said:


> Just got off the phone with my case manager...I was told I get NO restitution and that no one is getting any. Guy told me they are months away from a fix, that it's a software glitch and too bad for me.
> 
> I am sick of calling VWoA at this point, no one cares and this is easily the worst experience I've ever had with a car. Case managers never call back, you chase them down and get no answers. My dealer is basically refusing to do anything about it, so I can't file under consumer protection laws.
> 
> I probably did not help my case when my reply to the tenth "We are working very hard to fix this problem, I assure you" was no, you're busy building underwater Beetles for Shark Week. What can I say? I'm beyond angry.


 WoW, i guess there are some bad apples, but dam. I had such a wonderful case manager for mine. And even if your dealership won't do anything you can still be covered under lemon laws.


----------



## jenn02 (Jul 18, 2012)

drtechy said:


> WoW, i guess there are some bad apples, but dam. I had such a wonderful case manager for mine. And even if your dealership won't do anything you can still be covered under lemon laws.


 When I asked if there was someone else I could talk to, he said no. I asked him if he had a supervisor. Yes, but they would tell me the same thing until I "got out of the call center". When I asked how to do that, he said litigation.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jenn02 said:


> When I asked if there was someone else I could talk to, he said no. I asked him if he had a supervisor. Yes, but they would tell me the same thing until I "got out of the call center". When I asked how to do that, he said litigation.


 I would call back and get someone else on the line, that's ridiculous


----------



## jenn02 (Jul 18, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I would call back and get someone else on the line, that's ridiculous


 This was my 5th call. I'm sure my name/case are flagged in a less than awesome way at this point.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

drtechy said:


> At this point I really think you need to call VWoA and be honest with them. Explain things in a calm manner and I'm sure they will do their best to take care of you. Just don't blow up at them over the phone, that will get you no where, that I promise you.


 VWoA is who told me to put plastic on my windshield. I was nothing but pleasant up until that point. Im not one to insue confrontation but when pushed or when my niceness is taken advantage of mr hyde comes out for a visit. I did make an apt for wednesday to have the 4 issues we are having to be addressed so they are on record.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I've been waiting on my replacement car a 2012 JSW TDI for a month now... It was supposed to be delivered today, but they will call me by the end of the week with an update? What the hell does that mean? I asked for a time frame so I can work my schedule around picking it up, which I assume with take several hours dealing with paper work, confusion, insurance, lien holder, etc. 

My windows are REALLY REALLY bad now. I had the TSB and new motors put in. Now every single time I try to roll up my window I will get the pinch protection issue, where I will have to fight it for a few minutes to roll up. Reseting the window only reenables auto function, which then gets hit by pinch protection again. 

I am still getting the issue where the window will not synch back up into the seal. 

I also am experiencing the passenger window rolling itself down. 

People here say well VW bought yours back so quit complaining. Issue is I still have to drive the damn thing, and they are over a month late replacing it. 

I also still have 13 other defects, but they are not related to this thread. 

Good luck to all. VW really screwed up big time with these windows. 

Did they knowingly release the B12 with the window issue?


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> I've been waiting on my replacement car a 2012 JSW TDI for a month now... It was supposed to be delivered today, but they will call me by the end of the week with an update? What the hell does that mean? I asked for a time frame so I can work my schedule around picking it up, which I assume with take several hours dealing with paper work, confusion, insurance, lien holder, etc.
> 
> My windows are REALLY REALLY bad now. I had the TSB and new motors put in. Now every single time I try to roll up my window I will get the pinch protection issue, where I will have to fight it for a few minutes to roll up. Reseting the window only reenables auto function, which then gets hit by pinch protection again.
> 
> ...


 So did they actually buy yours back or is that what they are telling you they are going to do once the car they promised you is delivered? Could they be putting you off with delivering your car in hopes that the window fix will come out and pull a "oh hey we can fix all the issues on your car now so we arent going to buy it back".


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

jwcardy said:


> So did they actually buy yours back or is that what they are telling you they are going to do once the car they promised you is delivered? Could they be putting you off with delivering your car in hopes that the window fix will come out and pull a "oh hey we can fix all the issues on your car now so we arent going to buy it back".


 They have already swapped vins with my lien holder, so they better deliver. Not sure why they are so late though, my guess is they are just unorganized.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

then a congrats are in order


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

I came out yesterday morning (not that kind of coming out) to find both my windows down and a wet interior. Getting really really pissed off now.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

eunos94 said:


> I came out yesterday morning (not that kind of coming out) to find both my windows down and a wet interior. Getting really really pissed off now.


 :beer: that is what my car did all the time. Every single night I would double check my windows. During rain storms I would go out to check them as well. Some times there was a gap in the frame and the window so the interior got a bit wet, but three times my passenger window was completely down and my interior was soaked. I then had electrical damage, and ghost issues like my flashing seat belt light, horn issues, door lock issues, alarm issues, etc. That was my last straw.


----------



## jenn02 (Jul 18, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> :beer: that is what my car did all the time. Every single night I would double check my windows. During rain storms I would go out to check them as well. Some times there was a gap in the frame and the window so the interior got a bit wet, but three times my passenger window was completely down and my interior was soaked. I then had electrical damage, and ghost issues like my flashing seat belt light, horn issues, door lock issues, alarm issues, etc. That was my last straw.


 Well that's why we're supposed to put the plastic on the windows! They're giving us options...just awful ones.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

Aonarch said:


> :beer: that is what my car did all the time. Every single night I would double check my windows. During rain storms I would go out to check them as well. Some times there was a gap in the frame and the window so the interior got a bit wet, but three times my passenger window was completely down and my interior was soaked. I then had electrical damage, and ghost issues like my flashing seat belt light, horn issues, door lock issues, alarm issues, etc. That was my last straw.


 Awful! I think VW should really stop selling these Beetles for now until they're fixed. They're selling something to the public that knowingly will malfunction.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vincenzo said:


> They're selling something to the public that knowingly will malfunction.


 Happens all the time, and not just with cars.


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

drtechy said:


> Happens all the time, and not just with cars.


 Sure. It doesn't make it ok.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vincenzo said:


> Sure. It doesn't make it ok.


 bitching on a forum doesn't make it ok either LMAO just playin


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

drtechy said:


> bitching on a forum doesn't make it ok either LMAO just playin


 Bitching here might. VW peeks in here.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Stopped by my dealer today and spoke to the Service Manager to see if there was anything new from Volkswagen on a fix for the windows. He said there was not. Ask him if Volkswagen has corrected the problem in the 2013 models and he said not to his knowledge. Let's hear from any 2013 owners about their experience.


----------



## Linda444 (Aug 8, 2012)

My window will not stay up. It's already been rained on once. It's an unacceptable issue to have a window that won't shut and there is NO FIX. 

I'm returning my beetle and getting a GTI. I love how the 2012 Beetle drives and looks and it's disappointing. oh well. 

I hope the 2013 Beetles don't have this problem. 

I think it's pretty crappy of VW to continue selling this car.


----------



## Babaribou (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello everybody, 

I just had my beetle turbo today, the window seems to work well for the moment. 
But I know exactly what this problem looks like and how terrible it can be, my parents bought a brand new Golf Cabrio in 2000 and they kept it for a verry long time, the only problem they had on it was the exact same window problem, they tried many times to fix it and it worked for months but after then, the same problem again and again. 
I wish this could help because I think this window problem is known for a long time. Maybe VW just don't perform in window systems.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

My cousin is getting her 13 next week and I am going with her. I going to play with her windows for a few hours. She is also putting a clause on her sales order, if they act up, she wants a refund. 

My boyfriend works for someone that knows something, he assures us, they already did the fix on the line a month ago. If he is fibbing me and my cousin will sock him one....haha lol. 

Really, he says VW already nipped it. Be patient, it will be worth it, love the car.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Visited my dealer today and spoke with the Service Manager who told me he was advised by Volkswagen that the windows have been fixed on the 2013 Beetle and the parts to fix the 2012's should be in the field within 3-4 weeks.


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

It is very clear that some dealers have more information than others. I went to my dealer today, Northland, regarding the window issue. My window will not go up when I close the door, thus there is a gap there, which is a problem in Cincinnati, Ohio, where we have scattered showers and thunderstorms all the time. Anyway, this was the second time they looked at the window. First time during my 90 day courtesy inspection, they just cleaned around the window and said the problem was due to dirt. Ofcourse that was not right. Now, unlike the rest of you here, who have more updated information, my service manager said my issue is the gears. He ordered the parts. I know, however, from reading this and other threads, that the gear is not the issue. So clearly, my dealer does not have updated information. Seriously, VW needs to give the same information to all dealers, whether they are small or big, and they need to do a recall on these windows!! 

As a side note, I am going to trade my 2012 turbo for a 2013, so hopefully I will not be dealing with the window issue much longer (i cannot in good conscience trade it knowing it has an issue). The 2013 is the loaded turbo that I actually ordered back in September 2011, but which due to production issues, is now scheduled to be delivered on September 3, 2012. Honestly though, who knows about the delivery date, since the delivery date has been changed twice now, from august 20 to august 27, and now to september 3.


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

ltlebug said:


> My window will not go up when I close the door, thus there is a gap there,.


 Apologies if you're aware of this and have already tried, as it has been posted in other threads, but you don't mention if you have tried to re-enable the auto up/down feature. This must be active for the window to close after you have shut the door. 

While in the car, roll the window all the way up. Then, pull up on the window switch and hold for a couple of seconds. Release the switch and pull it up again. Now, exit the vehicle and close the door. If the window still doesn't close, then yeah, you have (bigger) problems. 

Cheers, 
Dave


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

ltlebug said:


> It is very clear that some dealers have more information than others. I went to my dealer today, Northland, regarding the window issue. My window will not go up when I close the door, thus there is a gap there, which is a problem in Cincinnati, Ohio, where we have scattered showers and thunderstorms all the time. Anyway, this was the second time they looked at the window. First time during my 90 day courtesy inspection, they just cleaned around the window and said the problem was due to dirt. Ofcourse that was not right. Now, unlike the rest of you here, who have more updated information, my service manager said my issue is the gears. He ordered the parts. I know, however, from reading this and other threads, that the gear is not the issue. So clearly, my dealer does not have updated information. Seriously, VW needs to give the same information to all dealers, whether they are small or big, and they need to do a recall on these windows!!
> 
> As a side note, I am going to trade my 2012 turbo for a 2013, so hopefully I will not be dealing with the window issue much longer (i cannot in good conscience trade it knowing it has an issue). The 2013 is the loaded turbo that I actually ordered back in September 2011, but which due to production issues, is now scheduled to be delivered on September 3, 2012. Honestly though, who knows about the delivery date, since the delivery date has been changed twice now, from august 20 to august 27, and now to september 3.


 My car does the same thing. Until it is fixed, the only thing you can do is reset the window. With the engine on close the window by holding the button all the way done. Then open the window by holding the button all the way up. Finally close the window by holding the button all the way down and continue to hold the button for at least 5 seconds. This resets the window and should allow the window to go all the way up when you close the door. This will last for a while but eventually it will start doing it again and you will have to repeat the reset. Good luck.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Water in my car again today, argggggg. it did not close fully and I was in a hurry all day. It rained like crazy and now wet inside. 

I have had it. I'd call the dealer, but they are unorganized idiots'


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

*New Window Motor From Germany Installed Today !*

The new motor, which has new software built into it and is going into the 2013 cars, 
was installed and after one day of driving everything is working properly. Just for 
the record, the new motor & software are still listed as the same driver's side part #. 
That number is 5C5-959-801-D-Z01 

P.S. - Thank you Dusseldorf !


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

what is the number of both sides of the motors please thanks 

did they do a reflash of the BCM module


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> what is the number of both sides of the motors please thanks
> 
> did they do a reflash of the BCM module


 All I can tell you is that the billing slip shows the same number that was listed previously 
as being the driver's side motor (5C5-959-801-D-Z01). The motors now contain a new 
software but what is done at the point of installation, I do not know. Was only told, the 
motor now has this new software built into it.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

That is great to hear, Ron! Hopefully this is the beginning of the end for this painful phase of B12 ownership! 

GTarr


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

GTarr said:


> That is great to hear, Ron! Hopefully this is the beginning of the end for this painful phase of B12 ownership!
> 
> GTarr


 Anyone being offered a 2012 at a reduced price from the 2013's needs to know that the 
leftover '2012' will undoubtedly be housing the old version of the motor. Should you 
decide to buy one, make sure you've been allowed to test the motor over say three 
days. Then, if it begins to malfunction, the dealer should guaranty you in writing that he 
will secure a new motor from Germany and install it within a week, otherwise the deal is 
off !


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Babie said:


> Water in my car again today, argggggg. it did not close fully and I was in a hurry all day. It rained like crazy and now wet inside.
> 
> I have had it. I'd call the dealer, but they are unorganized idiots'


 Sad but you must check the window every time if it is raining. If it does not go all the way up you must go through the reset procedure. If not, you are going to get water in your car.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> All I can tell you is that the billing slip shows the same number that was listed previously
> as being the driver's side motor (5C5-959-801-D-Z01). The motors now contain a new
> software but what is done at the point of installation, I do not know. Was only told, the
> motor now has this new software built into it.


 I need 2, are both sides the same number. 

Ps I am staring the buy back legal stuff soon.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> I need 2, are both sides the same number.
> 
> Ps I am staring the buy back legal stuff soon.


 The passenger side motor's part number is # 5C5-959-802-F-Z01.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> The passenger side motor's part number is # 5C5-959-802-F-Z01.


 Thanks Ridge 

ALL OK SO FAR, did they take off the door handle cap without marring it.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> Thanks Ridge
> 
> ALL OK SO FAR, did they take off the door handle cap without marring it.


 All looks fine with regard to the inner door panel area but I hope this is the last time 
it has to be disassembled and re-fitted. Don't know if the recent replacement of the 
guide gears, in conjunction with the new motor being installed had a cumulative effect, 
or not, with regard to producing proper operating windows? Perhaps when the guide 
gears were changed, (they were replaced on both sides), a better fitment of them 
was enacted that was vital in helping attain optimum performance but I don't really 
know for sure. Not showing a problem with the passenger side operation, and never 
really was, but that side does have the original motor. Don't even know if that one has 
micro-processor 'software' like the driver's side and perhaps it doesn't when you note 
that the driver's side motor does sell for a $100 higher price than the one on the passenger 
side.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> All looks fine with regard to the inner door panel area but I hope this is the last time
> it has to be disassembled and re-fitted. Don't know if the recent replacement of the
> guide gears, in conjunction with the new motor being installed had a cumulative effect,
> or not, with regard to producing proper operating windows? Perhaps when the guide
> ...


 Interesting cause the drivers side I heard is almost non existent to order they said. 

They now have the new passenger side in stock, but not drivers. 
I firmly now believe this is a now a production problem, THEY KNOW WHAT'S WRONG, I am not going to be fooled anymore, IT' SCREEM TIME IN THE SERVICE DEPT. MONDAY - sick of it.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> Interesting cause the drivers side I heard is almost non existent to order they said.
> 
> They now have the new passenger side in stock, but not drivers.
> I firmly now believe this is a now a production problem, THEY KNOW WHAT'S WRONG, I am not going to be fooled anymore, IT' SCREEM TIME IN THE SERVICE DEPT. MONDAY - sick of it.


 The passenger side motors are, as you said, 'in stock' and readily available. See if your dealer's 
service/parts management people can get a new German 'driver's side one shipped in from Germany as was done for me. I don't think they like doing it but mention that another long time 
suffering owner was able to get one through Bay Ridge VW in Brooklyn, N.Y.. The 'Red Flag' order 
they instituted resulted in the motor shipping from Germany on a Monday and arriving on Friday.


----------



## agtwonderbread (Aug 11, 2012)

Just got my 2012 Tuesday and I have noticed this issue, didn't realize it was such a big issue though, a little disappointing. Now I know it's not a fix but it's something I wanted because I smoke, is it possible to get rain guards on the 2012+ Beetles? I know there's not a frame on the door above the windows but the windows do go down that quarter of an inch so I was hoping this would make rain guards possible.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

agtwonderbread said:


> Just got my 2012 Tuesday and I have noticed this issue, didn't realize it was such a big issue though, a little disappointing. Now I know it's not a fix but it's something I wanted because I smoke, is it possible to get rain guards on the 2012+ Beetles? I know there's not a frame on the door above the windows but the windows do go down that quarter of an inch so I was hoping this would make rain guards possible.


 I called weather tech and they said impossible. There is no way to mount them.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> I called weather tech and they said impossible. There is no way to mount them.


Maybe a company that also offers the ones that are applied with 3M double sided tape
will come up with one for the Beetle. I know....wishful thinking.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Is there an offical vw recall??*

Is there a recall campaign for the replacement of the motors??








KNEWBUG


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't believe VW will feel a total recall is in order since they are willing to replace parts
on any customer cars reporting the window problem. If you don't complain about your 
windows, they can rightfully assume you don't have a problem. If one develops later, then
they will deal with it at that time, spreading out their repair agenda over time. Previously
they would make the customer go through three separate visits to service. 1. For lubrication
2. To replace gear guides 3. To replace motors. I would think that now, knowing full well that
malfuctioning windows need the new motor, they may combine all three visits into one. 
Otherwise, they will be paying their dealers three service fees instead of one. Notify your
dealer's service dept about your window problem and have him write up an order sheet covered
by warranty. Then, when motors arrive in stock, you will be contacted. Keep in mind, that if
they only do the motor, you could still have a problem due to the gear guides never having
been changed which could also be part of the problem.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Did you have to order the part or did the service department already have the part and call to let you know they have it? When I had contacted VWoA they said they'd call me when a fix becomes available but I've yet to receive a phone call.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

vdub10golf said:


> Did you have to order the part or did the service department already have the part and call to let you know they have it? When I had contacted VWoA they said they'd call me when a fix becomes available but I've yet to receive a phone call.


Seems to me that you are in the VW computer as a customer waiting for the motor. You might
want to check with your service mgr to see if he is also planning to replace the guide gears in
addition to the motor? It's a relatively inexpensive plastic part and he should have it on hand 
in the event it is needed once the mechanic begins working on the motor install. I originallly
had guide gears replaced on both the driver's and passenger's side but to be honest my problem
has really only been with regard to the driver's side.


----------



## graybug (Aug 14, 2012)

*Any Satisfaction Yet?*

about to buy a 2013 beetle tdi. been reading about the window issue. just wanted to know if anyone is getting any reliable fix for this yet. still doing to buy the bug (no pun intended) but gee, would like to know they are fixing the problem. Just called my future service department to see if they have any news. thanks....


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

graybug said:


> about to buy a 2013 beetle tdi. been reading about the window issue. just wanted to know if anyone is getting any reliable fix for this yet. still doing to buy the bug (no pun intended) but gee, would like to know they are fixing the problem. Just called my future service department to see if they have any news. thanks....


They have the fix completed. New software in the motor was the key to the problem. Problem is that the new motors are going, first, into the 2013 Beetles. Then, from what I heard on this site,
it will be 6 - 8 weeks before the hundreds of motors needed for 2012 Beetles, that are listed as
back-orders, will be filled. 2012 Beetles sitting on lots will most assuredly have the old motor. If
it malfunctions after sale of the car then you would have to be placed on your service dept's list
for a replacement.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> They have the fix completed. New software in the motor was the key to the problem. Problem is that the new motors are going, first, into the 2013 Beetles. Then, from what I heard on this site,
> it will be 6 - 8 weeks before the hundreds of motors needed for 2012 Beetles, that are listed as
> back-orders, will be filled. 2012 Beetles sitting on lots will most assuredly have the old motor. If
> it malfunctions after sale of the car then you would have to be placed on your service dept's list
> for a replacement.


Right, my cousins b left port, and the salesman said they are checked for the caca windows prior to loading and has to be signed off, whatever.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I got a huge surprise yesterday, my window went up on the first try! It's sad that this is exciting to me! lol. But of course I tried again and it didn't work.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

vdub10golf said:


> I got a huge surprise yesterday, my window went up on the first try! It's sad that this is exciting to me! lol. But of course I tried again and it didn't work.


Try once more, for as Meatloaf said in his song, 'two out of three ain't bad!'


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

ridgemanron said:


> Try once more, for as Meatloaf said in his song, 'two out of three ain't bad!'


haha. :thumbup:


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Stopped by my dealer yesterday to see if he had an updated on the new window motor from Germany. He told me the VW Rep told him the motors would be released for shipment to the dealers in two weeks. He also told me that I am at the top of the list to get this repair done and would call me as soon as the motor arrives.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

cbugrun said:


> Stopped by my dealer yesterday to see if he had an updated on the new window motor from Germany. He told me the VW Rep told him the motors would be released for shipment to the dealers in two weeks. He also told me that I am at the top of the list to get this repair done and would call me as soon as the motor arrives.


You might want to mention to him that VW was replacing guide gears (inexpensive plastic
part) and then when the problem remained, the motor would be ordered. He should at least
have his installer of the motor also check to see if the guide gears look worn, and if so, 
be ready to replace that part as well.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> You might want to mention to him that VW was replacing guide gears (inexpensive plastic
> part) and then when the problem remained, the motor would be ordered. He should at least
> have his installer of the motor also check to see if the guide gears look worn, and if so,
> be ready to replace that part as well.



Thanks. Will do. My service writer is also an avid reader of this forum and has been fowling this thread closely.


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

cbugrun said:


> My service writer is also an avid reader of this forum and has been fowling this thread closely.


You are so lucky, because the service department at Northland VW, Cincinnati, OH, has no clue! First, it has been over a week since they ordered the gears for me. Second, yesterday while I was there looking at a 2013 beetle, they told me there is no fix to the window issue and kept insisting on that after I mentioned new motors with new software is the fix. They do not follow this forum at all!


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> They have the fix completed. New software in the motor was the key to the problem. Problem is that the new motors are going, first, into the 2013 Beetles. Then, from what I heard on this site,
> it will be 6 - 8 weeks before the hundreds of motors needed for 2012 Beetles, that are listed as
> back-orders, will be filled. 2012 Beetles sitting on lots will most assuredly have the old motor. If
> it malfunctions after sale of the car then you would have to be placed on your service dept's list
> for a replacement.


Accordign to Northland, VW, as of yesterday, there is no fix to the window problem. It is very clear that this dealer has no clue!!!! It is so frustrating that depending on the dealership and its size, the information is different. VW needs to send the same info to ALL its dealers!!!! I am changing dealers and going back to Columbus for service (an hour and a half away).


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

ltlebug said:


> Accordign to Northland, VW, as of yesterday, there is no fix to the window problem. It is very clear that this dealer has no clue!!!! It is so frustrating that depending on the dealership and its size, the information is different. VW needs to send the same info to ALL its dealers!!!! I am changing dealers and going back to Columbus for service (an hour and a half away).


Since the driver's side window motor's part number hasn't changed, see to it that the parts
dept places an order for #5C5-959-801-D-Z01 and see if they can tell you when it would
be expected to arrive? They are no longer allowing the malfunctioning motors to be released
so any projected arrival shipping information they get on their computers will concern only the
new motors.


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Since the driver's side window motor's part number hasn't changed, see to it that the parts
> dept places an order for #5C5-959-801-D-Z01 and see if they can tell you when it would
> be expected to arrive? They are no longer allowing the malfunctioning motors to be released
> so any projected arrival shipping information they get on their computers will concern only the
> new motors.


Thank you! I am putting a call in for the dealer in Columbus and see if they will place the order for me.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

ltlebug said:


> You are so lucky, because the service department at Northland VW, Cincinnati, OH, has no clue! First, it has been over a week since they ordered the gears for me. Second, yesterday while I was there looking at a 2013 beetle, they told me there is no fix to the window issue and kept insisting on that after I mentioned new motors with new software is the fix. They do not follow this forum at all!


Don't think there is a new solution to the window. Programming up to date/new gears/new motor... 

same problem after a week or two...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

the beet said:


> Don't think there is a new solution to the window. Programming up to date/new gears/new motor...
> 
> same problem after a week or two...


Coupled with the fact that my windows are now working properly, after the motor with the
new software in it was replaced a week ago, it must be noted that my motor replacement
was flown in 'Red Flag' rush from Germany and it would be lunacy on VW's part to do this
for a motor that was not one they have deemed as solving the problem. My VW dealer's 
chief mechanic told me flat out, 'the problem was the software and that has been corrected!'
These 'new software' motors are in the 2013 Beetles that are arriving on the dealer lots as
I speak and should, shortly, be arriving for the 2012's waiting for them.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Coupled with the fact that my windows are now working properly, after the motor with the
> new software in it was replaced a week ago, it must be noted that my motor replacement
> was flown in 'Red Flag' rush from Germany and it would be lunacy on VW's part to do this
> for a motor that was not one they have deemed as solving the problem. My VW dealer's
> ...


I hope you are correct...


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

*Dealers need more training in correcting window problems*

I heard dealers are sending techs to some special training for window repair.

I think they are going to start some campaign soon. Window mechanisms are more complex for the average Joe tech. Just that feeling


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> I heard dealers are sending techs to some special training for window repair.
> 
> I think they are going to start some campaign soon. Window mechanisms are more complex for the average Joe tech. Just that feeling


Was told by the installer of my motor that there are specific installation instructions that all
VW mechanics have access to. If need be, ask your service mgr to confirm that his mechanics
have this info at hand. I don't believe they should have to contact a VW mechanic who installed
the new motor but in the event they do, they can call or fax Bay Ridge Volkswagen in Brooklyn,
N.Y. and direct their communication to Service Dept - Attn: Gus (Mechanic).


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Was told by the installer of my motor that there are specific installation instructions that all
> VW mechanics have access to. If need be, ask your service mgr to confirm that his mechanics
> have this info at hand. I don't believe they should have to contact a VW mechanic who installed
> the new motor but in the event they do, they can call or fax Bay Ridge Volkswagen in Brooklyn,
> N.Y. and direct their communication to Service Dept - Attn: Gus (Mechanic).


Wow great info.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Babie said:


> I heard dealers are sending techs to some special training for window repair.
> 
> I think they are going to start some campaign soon. Window mechanisms are more complex for the average Joe tech. Just that feeling


Or maybe they know this is a very sensitive issue and are ensuring the work is done correctly the first time to make sure owners don't have to come back a second time. Unlike what happened with the first TSB for the windows that didn't work.

Just a thought. eace:


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Or maybe they know this is a very sensitive issue and are ensuring the work is done correctly the first time to make sure owners don't have to come back a second time. Unlike what happened with the first TSB for the windows that didn't work.
> 
> Just a thought. eace:


That is what I think to, and to cut redo cost.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

Anther window thread? Seriously? Give it a rest already.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

puma1552 said:


> Anther window thread? Seriously? Give it a rest ready.



My sentiments exactly. Now that we know there is a fix you would thing people would just shut up and wait for the call to get their windows repaired. Apparently not! What did we ever do without the internet. A lot less whining back then.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Until some concrete information as to when delivery at the dealers is supposed to be
happening, owners with the problem window motor will continue to discuss amongst
themselves the latest information available. I've heard everything from 'arriving in
August' to 'expected in six to eight weeks'. Since they are coming out of Germany,
someone able to contact VW there for information would go a long way in helping
the situation. I still am amazed at how a Brooklyn dealership was able to send a 'Red
Flag Rush' request for the motor to Germany and actually get them to ship one so
that it would arrive about four days later, which is also when it was installed. P.S. - It
has been a little over one week since the install and all continues to go well. Hope you
guys & gals get yours soon !


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

Still having issues. VW said to TAPE the window shut. They are screwing with the wrong person... I know my stuff and am not an idiot who just drives a car mindlessly in a fog.

I will NEVER own another VW or anything made in MEXICO... Their country has turned to complete crap why did we think they could make a car correctly? 

I called a guy today about Vinyl Wrapping the beetle all YELLOW and print a bunch of the crap they have told us to do and make it known that their cars are garbage with no customer service. I'll let my fiancee drive my truck and I'll drive this piece of crap everywhere I can and park it next to the dealership if possible.

I really hope people would start spreading the BS they are telling us and reach out to as many people as possible.. I will bad mouth VW till the day I die


----------



## agtwonderbread (Aug 11, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> They have the fix completed. New software in the motor was the key to the problem. Problem is that the new motors are going, first, into the 2013 Beetles. Then, from what I heard on this site,
> it will be 6 - 8 weeks before the hundreds of motors needed for 2012 Beetles, that are listed as
> back-orders, will be filled. 2012 Beetles sitting on lots will most assuredly have the old motor. If
> it malfunctions after sale of the car then you would have to be placed on your service dept's list
> for a replacement.


Thanks for the info. I'm scheduled to go Wednesday to have them look at it, I'll have to bring info from here when I go. When I called last week that had no idea about a window issue :banghead:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Don't know if this is something of importance but when I dropped my car off at the 
service dept for a motor that was then found to be the wrong motor, I refused to 
take the car, telling them I couldn't use it if the window could come down at any
time, without warning. That was when I received a call at home telling me that they
had 'Red Flag' rush ordered a new motor for the 2013's to be shipped in from Germany.
Perhaps the fact I was leaving the car in one of their 'work' bays with the inner door
dismantled, allowed them to get permission for the special order to be rushed in. In
any event, I have a proper functioning window for over a week now.


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Don't know if this is something of importance but when I dropped my car off at the
> service dept for a motor that was then found to be the wrong motor, I refused to
> take the car, telling them I couldn't use it if the window could come down at any
> time, without warning. That was when I received a call at home telling me that they
> ...


I hope that works because im doing the same thing tomorrow. Im dropping the car off and they are going to do something or pay my monthly payments until its fixed. 

I refuse to take it home again, they dealed with my fiancee now they are dealing with me. I feel bad for the manager at this place, im going to give him hell.

On another forum im on a guy there is a parts manager at a dealership. I am going to ask him if the part numbers for the window motors on the 12 and 13 are the same or different. I have read multiple places that they are the same.

If it fixes yours please let us know. Try and get any part numbers if you can be to possibly help us.. it would be appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

TexasBulldog said:


> I hope that works because im doing the same thing tomorrow. Im dropping the car off and they are going to do something or pay my monthly payments until its fixed.
> 
> I refuse to take it home again, they dealed with my fiancee now they are dealing with me. I feel bad for the manager at this place, im going to give him hell.
> 
> ...


My BF says, it does not matter what the part number is, as long as they are marked Made in Germany on the box. Ones made in Mexico were not putting out enough torque, oooops. 

Well, I feel for ya, cause is sucks to pay for something not right, I hear VWOA is overwhelmed with calls about this. The poor reps did not make this car, the blame goes to some engineers.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

The part number hasn't changed. It is #5C5-959-801-D-Z01 . The ones from Germany
have new, improved software built into the motor itself.


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

Babie said:


> My BF says, it does not matter what the part number is, as long as they are marked Made in Germany on the box. Ones made in Mexico were not putting out enough torque, oooops.
> 
> Well, I feel for ya, cause is sucks to pay for something not right, I hear VWOA is overwhelmed with calls about this. The poor reps did not make this car, the blame goes to some engineers.


Yeah but it was their great "Cost cutting measure" to send manufacturing to MEXICO to save a buck. I can blame the Engineers because i am a mechanic and they don't give a crap on how difficult some parts are to get to or ridiculous it is to put them there so long as it fits lol...

VW was wrong in putting out this car with this being a known problem. The 2013's are already out and still no fix that is pure greed and not giving a rats ass about the customer.


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> The part number hasn't changed. It is #5C5-959-801-D-Z01 . The ones from Germany
> have new, improved software built into the motor itself.


I want to get my hands on one of these motors. I want to look into them and see if i can work around all the BS and just get 12 volts to 1 leg and then another when you use the switch. I don't want software in it, i don't want "Pinch Protection" we are bubble wrapping the world for stupid people and its ridiculous. You put your finger in it and it will hurt, don't do it next time :laugh:


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

TexasBulldog said:


> Yeah but it was their great "Cost cutting measure" to send manufacturing to MEXICO to save a buck. I can blame the Engineers because i am a mechanic and they don't give a crap on how difficult some parts are to get to or ridiculous it is to put them there so long as it fits lol...
> 
> VW was wrong in putting out this car with this being a known problem. The 2013's are already out and still no fix that is pure greed and not giving a rats ass about the customer.


13 don't have the issue.


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

Babie said:


> 13 don't have the issue.


Ive read some here say they did???


----------



## Tomparis (Aug 20, 2012)

*2012 Beetle window issue*

Hello all.

does anyone know if replacing the pinch sensor with another from another VW car helps and if other motors from other cars Example: Nissan will it fit in the 2012 Beetle? The reason I ask I have a older Nissan car from the 90's and it has power windows and they still work today, 19 years later still good, this is why I am asking, 
And can the power windows be rewired to bypass the pinch sensor.


thanks


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Tomparis said:


> Hello all.
> 
> does anyone know if replacing the pinch sensor with another from another VW car helps and if other motors from other cars Example: Nissan will it fit in the 2012 Beetle? The reason I ask I have a older Nissan car from the 90's and it has power windows and they still work today, 19 years later still good, this is why I am asking,
> And can the power windows be rewired to bypass the pinch sensor.
> ...


I don't believe there is an actual sensor per say. It is built into the software on the motor, that's why they are replacing the motors with ones that have upgraded software. Basically all the pinch sensor is taking a reading from the motor on how much resistance there is, and if it hits a threshold it rolls it back down. I'm betting all that was wrong was the threshold was set too small, and that's why the new motors are the same part number, just different software installed.

This is all just speculation on my part of course, but I know that's how pinch sensors work in other cars.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

My passenger window acted up today for the first time in a long time but went up on the 2nd try, so not a big deal...but now I have to remember when the fix comes in they replace both and not just the driver side.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*took mine in today*

They said they have to order a window regulator, so I won't have my car back till tomorrow, and yes I am beginning a case history on my windows. I hate to say it, this my first VW, have always bought Chevy's guess I will be going back to one


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

*talked with Regional Rep today*

Called VoA Customer Care last week just to have documentation on this issue with the windows. 

My motors were replaced once per the previous TSB back when it was in effect. Like many, the problem has reared it ugly head again. 

Received a call from Regional Rep today and confirmed that VW is addressing the 2013's first and then the 2012's. The person I spoke with said that they are looking at 90 days from today on parts availability but could not commit to that time frame. 

It sucks but at least there's a fix coming.


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

jpitzer4 said:


> I hate to say it, this my first VW, have always bought Chevy's guess I will be going back to one


Right, because each and every first-year Chevy model has been absolutely perfect... 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

plex03 said:


> Called VoA Customer Care last week just to have documentation on this issue with the windows.
> 
> My motors were replaced once per the previous TSB back when it was in effect. Like many, the problem has reared it ugly head again.
> 
> ...



WTF? WHy are they starting with the 13's? Let them suffer a bit, i want my car fixed NOW. Im sick of their entire BS go around and nobody having the slightest clue WHAT is going on. Fixing the 13's first. Unreal. That pisses me off right there. 13's first. Unreal. They should of not even released the 13's if there was still this problem.


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

TragicallyHip said:


> Right, because each and every first-year Chevy model has been absolutely perfect...
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


No but they fix it. Im sticking with American cars from now on, just like we have always done until this ridiculous pile of crap and lack of communication between VW and the dealerships AND the customers.


----------



## TurboSFlyer (Oct 28, 2008)

*This windows thing...*

Had the car for three days and the windows issue appeared as if sent by fun spoiling demons.

The dealer already attempted to apply the prescribed fix. Periodic issues remain.

I have faith that capable German engineers will figure this out in the fullness of time.

In the interim I am enjoying my new car despite the windows issue...

Motor on... :thumbup:


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

TragicallyHip said:


> Right, because each and every first-year Chevy model has been absolutely perfect...
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Well, I hate to say it, I haven't ever had an issue like this with a Chevy, now ford thats a total different question. Not saying I don't like my car, I love it, just wish someone would fix the window issue, looks like someone dropped the ball, and where is QA in Mexico, Thats what we get for making anything there!


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

TexasBulldog said:


> WTF? WHy are they starting with the 13's? Let them suffer a bit, i want my car fixed NOW. Im sick of their entire BS go around and nobody having the slightest clue WHAT is going on. Fixing the 13's first. Unreal. That pisses me off right there. 13's first. Unreal. They should of not even released the 13's if there was still this problem.


Amen,


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

TexasBulldog said:


> WTF? WHy are they starting with the 13's? Let them suffer a bit, i want my car fixed NOW. Im sick of their entire BS go around and nobody having the slightest clue WHAT is going on. Fixing the 13's first. Unreal. That pisses me off right there. 13's first. Unreal. They should of not even released the 13's if there was still this problem.


They are supplying the factories making the 13's first, so that they don't put out more bad product. Once the factories ate supplied they start to supply dealerships. This is always how it goes with recalls when safety is not a factor. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

TexasBulldog said:


> WTF? WHy are they starting with the 13's? Let them suffer a bit, i want my car fixed NOW. Im sick of their entire BS go around and nobody having the slightest clue WHAT is going on. Fixing the 13's first. Unreal. That pisses me off right there. 13's first. Unreal. They should of not even released the 13's if there was still this problem.


This is a common practice in all auto manufactures, FIX THE LINE FIRST. Ford has done this too, in 2003 remember the wiper problem, my dad told me this. He worked at Fords. Imagine, you can't drive In the rain at all. The line got new wiper motors, and then the dealers.

Remember, all makers rely on suppliers, maybe the supplier can only produce so many. Look in today's news about GM, they are catching on fire.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

*Another manufacture with window problems*

Looks like our isn't so bad as others:

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443324404577597252423901394.html


Like grandma says, is that grass really greener on the other side?


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

drtechy said:


> They are supplying the factories making the 13's first, so that they don't put out more bad product. Once the factories ate supplied they start to supply dealerships. This is always how it goes with recalls when safety is not a factor.
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


BINGO! This nips the problem in the bud.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*just had mine in the shop*

I had mine in the shop since monday, they changed what the part is called a gear, but no fix, I talked to the service manager, and he said they did everything they can do, He knows all the 12's have the condition, and when they are notified about a fix, they will call me.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Had my 2012 Beetle Turbo in today for the 3 month dealer inspection and with the exception of the drivers window I have no other issues with the car. Still no time frame on when this repair will be made but dealer did document it on the 3 month inspection report and told me I will be the first call when they have a fix in place. While the errant drivers window is an annoyance, it had not detracted from my enjoyment of driving my car. With the current weather in Georgia there is no need to drive with the windows down so I simply avoid opening it. Obviously that will change as we enter the winter months. Hopefully, there will be a fix by then. BTW I did contact Volkswagen Customer Care today and they told me the same thing they have been telling me for weeks " engineers are working on a fix and there is no time frame at this time". I shared with them what I have read on this forum about new German motors and updated software and they told me unless the information comes directly from Volkswagen take it with a grain of salt. If they know anything more specific about a fix, they are not sharing that information with me.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*hey*

Where in georgia are you? I live i Marietta, near atlanta


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

cbugrun said:


> Had my 2012 Beetle Turbo in today for the 3 month dealer inspection and with the exception of the drivers window I have no other issues with the car. Still no time frame on when this repair will be made but dealer did document it on the 3 month inspection report and told me I will be the first call when they have a fix in place. While the errant drivers window is an annoyance, it had not detracted from my enjoyment of driving my car. With the current weather in Georgia there is no need to drive with the windows down so I simply avoid opening it. Obviously that will change as we enter the winter months. Hopefully, there will be a fix by then. BTW I did contact Volkswagen Customer Care today and they told me the same thing they have been telling me for weeks " engineers are working on a fix and there is no time frame at this time". I shared with them what I have read on this forum about new German motors and updated software and they told me unless the information comes directly from Volkswagen take it with a grain of salt. If they know anything more specific about a fix, they are not sharing that information with me.


I suspect that VWOA doesn't want epidemic like rush requests for new motors that, in fact,
are available and being placed in new vehicles. The 'new software' motors do exist and that 
info is from someone who has the new motor is his car for about 12 days now......with no
'upzy downzy' problems. Why my dealership was able to get one rushed in from Germany for
my car, I do not know? I do know that new software is what was needed to complete the 'fix'
and the new motors have it. Seems like the 2013's are getting them all at this time with the
2012 requests having to wait for their needed replacements.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> Where in georgia are you? I live i Marietta, near atlanta



We live in Dacula. If you are ever interested in riding through the North Georgia Mountains, PM me.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> I suspect that VWOA doesn't want epidemic like rush requests for new motors that, in fact,
> are available and being placed in new vehicles. The 'new software' motors do exist and that
> info is from someone who has the new motor is his car for about 12 days now......with no
> 'upzy downzy' problems. Why my dealership was able to get one rushed in from Germany for
> ...


I hear you. Hopefully, they will get some of the new motors to the dealers soon.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*recall*

My service manual told me it will probably be a recall


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*part number change?*

in looking for new window motors I found this interesting on estuning

5c5959801dz01 old part number
5c5959801dz02 is the new part number (wonder if it is the new good part)

5c5959801fz01 did not see a new part number for this though.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

jpitzer4 said:


> in looking for new window motors I found this interesting on estuning
> 
> 5c5959801dz01 old part number
> 5c5959801dz02 is the new part number (wonder if it is the new good part)
> ...


The original part numbers for both windows were:
Driver's side - 5C5-959-801-D-Z01
Passenger side - 5C5-959-802-F-Z01

The new part number you mention does show up as a window motor but the VW order
site I found on google can't confirm that it is for the 2012 Beetle. It may well be but
since their site doesn't allow plotting in parts for the 2013 Beetle, we can't get confirmation.

Why not ask your service/parts dept to see if it can be ordered and if they have specifics
as to what car it is for?


----------



## Guitar (Jun 1, 2012)

Picked up my 2012 in june. Window ghost during drive home. Initially, only the driver side. A week later the passenger side developed similar ghosts.
Had motors replaced in July. 
Ok for a couple of weeks. Issue returned but not as bad or as consistent. I think its worse on hot days.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Guitar said:


> Picked up my 2012 in june. Window ghost during drive home. Initially, only the driver side. A week later the passenger side developed similar ghosts.
> Had motors replaced in July.
> Ok for a couple of weeks. Issue returned but not as bad or as consistent. I think its worse on hot days.


Bingo, your getting hotter... Your almost there...that's why it is taking so long.


----------



## leizir (Aug 22, 2012)

hi, same problem here in italy!
i'm waiting for the new motor...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

leizir said:


> hi, same problem here in italy!
> i'm waiting for the new motor...


I asked my vw parts guy if the part number ending in 'D-Z02' was the replacement for
the 'D-Z01' but he claimed there was no info in the VW computer system to confirm that.
He said my new motor, shipped in from Germany, came in under Part # 5C5-959-801-D-Z01.
The 'D-Z02' does come up in the VW system as being a window motor and perhaps it will
be the actual new number for the new motor but no one seems to know at this time.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> I asked my vw parts guy if the part number ending in 'D-Z02' was the replacement for
> the 'D-Z01' but he claimed there was no info in the VW computer system to confirm that.
> He said my new motor, shipped in from Germany, came in under Part # 5C5-959-801-D-Z01.
> The 'D-Z02' does come up in the VW system as being a window motor and perhaps it will
> be the actual new number for the new motor but no one seems to know at this time.


That is the part number I got off es tuning , it gave the original part number, and then the d-z02 and said new after it.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

jpitzer4 said:


> That is the part number I got off es tuning , it gave the original part number, and then the d-z02 and said new after it.


You threw me off by stating the name was ES Tuning. It's ECS Tuning and they do show 
a new VW Window Motor under their number ES#2576726 which coordinates to VW #
5C5-959-801-D-Z02. You should call them for confirmation that it in fact replaces 
5C5-959-801-D-Z01.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*sorry*



ridgemanron said:


> You threw me off by stating the name was ES Tuning. It's ECS Tuning and they do show
> a new VW Window Motor under their number ES#2576726 which coordinates to VW #
> 5C5-959-801-D-Z02. You should call them for confirmation that it in fact replaces
> 5C5-959-801-D-Z01.


Sorry for the typo in the name.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

jpitzer4 said:


> Sorry for the typo in the name.


You really deserve a lashing with a wet lilly for the typo but we will overlook it
this time.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

I want to add a powerful note, you must complain until you are blue in the face to YOUR DEALER ABOUT YOUR WINDOWS. finally got it done after BF in the service dept. They somehow, out of a genie bottle had a few window motors in the parts department.

THEY ARE THERE FOR THE SCREAMERS AND THE PEOPLE WHO ARE REALLY MAD.

I would of had to wait longer, so I got it done today.

big diff...windows are super fast up and down. Also there is a software update to the car too.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> I want to add a powerful note, you must complain until you are blue in the face to YOUR DEALER ABOUT YOUR WINDOWS. finally got it done after BF in the service dept. They somehow, out of a genie bottle had a few window motors in the parts department.
> 
> THEY ARE THERE FOR THE SCREAMERS AND THE PEOPLE WHO ARE REALLY MAD.
> 
> ...


The squeaky wheel gets the grease ! Some, though, may have to slip a few dollars to 
the service mgr to get him to find one.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Babie said:


> I want to add a powerful note, you must complain until you are blue in the face to YOUR DEALER ABOUT YOUR WINDOWS. finally got it done after BF in the service dept. They somehow, out of a genie bottle had a few window motors in the parts department.
> 
> THEY ARE THERE FOR THE SCREAMERS AND THE PEOPLE WHO ARE REALLY MAD.
> 
> ...


Do you know what software they updated? 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Do you know what software they updated?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


I call my bf and he said, software version for windows must be above 8432 what ever that means.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Babie said:


> I call my bf and he said, software version for windows must be above 8432 what ever that means.


Would you mind asking him if it will effect a car with an ecu tune? Just want to make sure i don't have to get reflashed after they fix the windows

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## agtwonderbread (Aug 11, 2012)

*Windows Update*

Just a brief update on my window issue. This past Wednesday I took my 2012 Beetle for service at Kelly VW in Scranton PA for the window issue. At first when I called they said they didn't know anything about a window issue. When I arrived for service I explained the situation and they went to work, about 2 hours later I was called to the back and was basically told it was a known issue that VW was working on and they'd call me when they had a solution. Friday morning I received a call from the service department stating that a "specialist" was coming out Monday to look at the window issue, I'm hoping this is a "specialist" that can flash whatever new software is needed. At least they're giving me a loaner for the day. I'm hoping I can get something free out of this deal, this is the second time I'll be taking it in for service and I've barely had it 2 weeks! I'd like a Kafer badge or at least a USB MDI cable  I'll post Monday night with an update.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Would you mind asking him if it will effect a car with an ecu tune? Just want to make sure i don't have to get reflashed after they fix the windows
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


My dealer is fully aware of my APR Stage I Tune and told me that any new window software would not effect the APR tune. The ECU had many different files and the file for the window software is different from the APR tune file. Also confirmed this with APR directly.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

cbugrun said:


> My dealer is fully aware of my APR Stage I Tune and told me that any new window software would not effect the APR tune. The ECU had many different files and the file for the window software is different from the APR tune file. Also confirmed this with APR directly.


I figured as much, thanks for the confirmation!

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## urbancynic (Apr 19, 2007)

Just bought a new 2012 beetle for the wife yesterday. Had 10 miles on it when we drove off the lot. Hit up a drive through on the way home and the window issue appeared. Can't say I'm happy that the wifes new car already has an issue and its one day old.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

urbancynic said:


> Just bought a new 2012 beetle for the wife yesterday. Had 10 miles on it when we drove off the lot. Hit up a drive through on the way home and the window issue appeared. Can't say I'm happy that the wifes new car already has an issue and its one day old.


You should have bought a '13' but since you didn't, you will have to wait for the new window
motors coming from Germany with improved software that doesn't make the window do the
'upzy downzy'. Make sure you're on your dealer's service list for a new motor, for there are
plenty of other 2012 Beetle owners waiting already.


----------



## agtwonderbread (Aug 11, 2012)

Just got the call back, still not fixed, they collected data and will be contacting me when there's a fix. Starting to get a little pissed, when I go tonight to pick it back up I plan on asking for a manager and seeing what I can get out of this deal, possibly extend service from 3 to 4 years? We'll see

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

agtwonderbread said:


> Just got the call back, still not fixed, they collected data and will be contacting me when there's a fix. Starting to get a little pissed, when I go tonight to pick it back up I plan on asking for a manager and seeing what I can get out of this deal, possibly extend service from 3 to 4 years? We'll see
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I don't understand what you expect? Everyone with 2012's is dealing with this issue. They are making sure the 2013's are not broken before they start to fix the 2012's. Be patient, the fix is coming. In the mean time I suggest you contact VWoA if you want some sort of compensation, otherwise there really isn't much your dealership can do at this point until VW gets them the new motors.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I don't understand what you expect? Everyone with 2012's is dealing with this issue. They are making sure the 2013's are not broken before they start to fix the 2012's. Be patient, the fix is coming. In the mean time I suggest you contact VWoA if you want some sort of compensation, otherwise there really isn't much your dealership can do at this point until VW gets them the new motors.


Exactly as the dr says, cause when the official fix is released with a tech bulletin number, i doubt they will make any concessions at all. What do you think.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Babie said:


> Exactly as the dr says, cause when the official fix is released with a tech bulletin number, i doubt they will make any concessions at all. What do you think.


Yea once there is a fix you are officially SOL, so if you want to be compensated as others have contact VWoA and be respectful. If you're an ass they'll be an ass right back and you won't get anything.

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## TurBee2013 (Aug 27, 2012)

*2013 VW Beetle Turbo*

hi everyone, last Thursday I bought 2013 VW Beetle Turbo, fully loaded with sunroof, sound and navigation. I got an option to get a better $ deal on the 2012 Beetle Turbo, however decided to pay extra and go with 2013. 
I read all your comments before I purchased my TurBee 2013 and I was really concerned about the windows issue...I must say so far no issues with the windows and I hope it will stay that way! cheers!


----------



## agtwonderbread (Aug 11, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I don't understand what you expect? Everyone with 2012's is dealing with this issue. They are making sure the 2013's are not broken before they start to fix the 2012's. Be patient, the fix is coming. In the mean time I suggest you contact VWoA if you want some sort of compensation, otherwise there really isn't much your dealership can do at this point until VW gets them the new motors.


I understand it's happening to most if not all 2012's but that doesn't resolve the issue of me buying a brand new car that's already had to go in for service twice w/o the issue resolved w/i the 3 weeks I've had it. When I asked what they could do for me they said more than likely VWoA will drop a monthly payment and the local dealer will hook me up w/ the Kafer badge I want and probably a hat or something small like that. Voice your frustration w/o being a dick and they'll help you out. Ask and you shall receive. It probably also helps that this is my second car purchased from this dealer and my father has purchased 3 and will more than likely be getting a fourth when the lease on his crappy RAV4 is up.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

TurBee2013 said:


> hi everyone, last Thursday I bought 2013 VW Beetle Turbo, fully loaded with sunroof, sound and navigation. I got an option to get a better $ deal on the 2012 Beetle Turbo, however decided to pay extra and go with 2013.
> I read all your comments before I purchased my TurBee 2013 and I was really concerned about the windows issue...I must say so far no issues with the windows and I hope it will stay that way! cheers!


Hope you are correct. Issue sometimes doesn't occur 'til after a few months...


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Got my call from customer care*

They called me today to update me on the repair for the windows, the person I spoke to told me that the problem is a software problem, and not a mechanical one. They also offered me 2 months car payment for my inconvenience. They also told me that The dealer will be told of the repair, they will call me when they implement the repair.


----------



## agtwonderbread (Aug 11, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> They called me today to update me on the repair for the windows, the person I spoke to told me that the problem is a software problem, and not a mechanical one. They also offered me 2 months car payment for my inconvenience. They also told me that The dealer will be told of the repair, they will call me when they implement the repair.


Thanks for the update. I just wrote VWoA last night, hopefully I'll hear something similar.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

I'm just wondering where I should start w/ my window issue. Seeing people getting 1 or 2 months payment sounds pretty good to me.  The windows don't bother me too much, but like I said, that doesn't mean I don't want it fixed. I definitely do. I've been reading these threads and such, but haven't taken my car to the dealer, or called customer care. Where should I start? Service dept at my dealer? Salesman I bought from? Customer Care? Goal being to get windows fixed ASAP when there is a fix, and a month's payment would be sweet too.

GTarr


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

GTarr said:


> I'm just wondering where I should start w/ my window issue. Seeing people getting 1 or 2 months payment sounds pretty good to me.  The windows don't bother me too much, but like I said, that doesn't mean I don't want it fixed. I definitely do. I've been reading these threads and such, but haven't taken my car to the dealer, or called customer care. Where should I start? Service dept at my dealer? Salesman I bought from? Customer Care? Goal being to get windows fixed ASAP when there is a fix, and a month's payment would be sweet too.
> 
> GTarr


Take it to the Service Department at your dealer first so that it's documented. Have you done your 90 day yet? If not, do it then. Otherwise, you should probably make an appointment just to get the process rolling.

I'm with you in that the issue doesn't bother me that much but I too, want it fixed eventually and I'm confident that it will be.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

*For What Its Worth*

I along with many of your have been dealing with the drivers window issue. Mine started the day after I bought the car in June. So far Volkswagen Customer Service has made two of my car payments. I have been reading and participating in all the thread regarding this issue and am aware of all the latest posts. I decided to call Volkswagen Customer Care today to see if there was an official update. The answer is the same. They are fully aware of the problem and the engineers are working on a fix but there is no time frame at this point. I asked her if you were able to correct the problem in the 2013's, why can't you fix the 2012's. She asked me why I think the problem is fixed in the 2013's. I told her I read it on this forum. She told me not to believe everything you read on the internet. After putting me on hold for several minutes, she came back and told me that the 2013's are having the same issue. There have been no changes in the production line because the engineers have not solved the problem yet. She also told me that she personally has received calls from 2013 owners reporting the window issue. In desperation I asked if Volkswagen would be willing to make another car payment for me. She put me on hold again and came back and said "NO" At this point, two payments are the limit and I have already received two. She asked me to be patient and wait for either Volkswagen directly or the dealer to call me to fix my windows. I told her it would be nice to have some kind of progress report instead of " WE ARE WORKING ON IT" Her response was we are making progress and and are not at ground zero. That's all she would say so at this point I decided to end the call and said thanks.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Big problem*

This can potentially be a great big problem for VW, If people wanted to they could file a class action lawsuit against them for selling deficient cars, and knowing about the problem and not telling customers that purchased the car. I was told yesterday by VWoa customer care that it is a software issue, not a mechanical one. You know you can't always believe whats on the internet, and you can't always believe what corporations tell you either!


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> This can potentially be a great big problem for VW, If people wanted to they could file a class action lawsuit against them for selling deficient cars, and knowing about the problem and not telling customers that purchased the car. I was told yesterday by VWoa customer care that it is a software issue, not a mechanical one. You know you can't always believe whats on the internet, and you can't always believe what corporations tell you either!



I hear you and don't disagree. I just wish we could find out the truth about where they are in the process of correcting the problem.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

jpitzer4 said:


> This can potentially be a great big problem for VW, If people wanted to they could file a class action lawsuit against them for selling deficient cars, and knowing about the problem and not telling customers that purchased the car. I was told yesterday by VWoa customer care that it is a software issue, not a mechanical one. You know you can't always believe whats on the internet, and you can't always believe what corporations tell you either!


I already served them a suit and we settled.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Sooo.... I talked to someone from Customer Care today (first time), and she told me that there is a "temporary workaround". Which is the first time I've heard that. So now I really do wonder what the heck is going on. I guess it's time for me to take the car to the dealer just to document that yes it is a problem... I've been waiting just hoping that there will be a solid solution soon, but now I'm not so sure.

GTarr


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

cbugrun said:


> I along with many of your have been dealing with the drivers window issue. Mine started the day after I bought the car in June. So far Volkswagen Customer Service has made two of my car payments. I have been reading and participating in all the thread regarding this issue and am aware of all the latest posts. I decided to call Volkswagen Customer Care today to see if there was an official update. The answer is the same. They are fully aware of the problem and the engineers are working on a fix but there is no time frame at this point. I asked her if you were able to correct the problem in the 2013's, why can't you fix the 2012's. She asked me why I think the problem is fixed in the 2013's. I told her I read it on this forum. She told me not to believe everything you read on the internet. After putting me on hold for several minutes, she came back and told me that the 2013's are having the same issue. There have been no changes in the production line because the engineers have not solved the problem yet. She also told me that she personally has received calls from 2013 owners reporting the window issue. In desperation I asked if Volkswagen would be willing to make another car payment for me. She put me on hold again and came back and said "NO" At this point, two payments are the limit and I have already received two. She asked me to be patient and wait for either Volkswagen directly or the dealer to call me to fix my windows. I told her it would be nice to have some kind of progress report instead of " WE ARE WORKING ON IT" Her response was we are making progress and and are not at ground zero. That's all she would say so at this point I decided to end the call and said thanks.


Go to a local VW dealer an ask to see their 13's, none we have seen have the issue. We played with about 5-6 of them at 2 dealers for the heck of it. 

I am surprised that has not gotten TV time.


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

I just bought a 2012.. Got a great deal. I asked the salesman, "have you heard of the window issues?" salesman "what issues? We don't have any issues". I never even made it out of the parking lot. I love the turbo, but is it too much to ask for working windows??

How does this not fall under lemon law??


2006 Limited 4Runner lift and what not.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> Go to a local VW dealer an ask to see their 13's, none we have seen have the issue. We played with about 5-6 of them at 2 dealers for the heck of it.
> 
> I am surprised that has not gotten TV time.


Simple facts ! A new software contained motor was 'rush' ordered from Germany and placed
in my car that same week. The mechanic specifically told me that it was ordered because it
is the new, improved software motor that is going in all the 2013's. Since its installation I
have had no problems of any kind with its functions. If there is no fix, as reported by VWHQ,
why would my service mgr be allowed to have a motor rushed in from Germany? And let us
not forget my mechanic's mentioning that the software in it is new, and that the motor works
properly. Anyone at VWHQ who believes that VW, knowing what they do about the faulty motors,
would simply allow their whole production of 13's to be contaminated with them, must be living
in a fantasy world.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Babie said:


> Go to a local VW dealer an ask to see their 13's, none we have seen have the issue. We played with about 5-6 of them at 2 dealers for the heck of it.
> 
> I am surprised that has not gotten TV time.



I was very surprised to hear her say that she personally had calls from 2013 owners complaining about the window not closing properly so at this point I don't know who or what to believe. I was also taken back by her comment that there has not been any production changes for the windows. I guess some day we will know the real story. I asked her if it was true that Volkswagen recently purchased Porsche. She said yes. I told her I have a Porsche Cayman S and the windows work perfectly. I suggested that the Volkswagen engineers call the Porsche engineers and ask them how to build a window that actually goes up and down. She didn't seemed amused. I also told her that Volkswagen is very lucky that this is not a safety issue or the Government would be all over their butts to get it fixed.


----------



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

Truth and the automotive industry have had a long history of not working together. I have a late build 2012 and the first hot day and my window had the issue, i domt know if its related but it seems likemon the hot days it acts up


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

cbugrun said:


> I was very surprised to hear her say that she personally had calls from 2013 owners complaining about the window not closing properly so at this point I don't know who or what to believe. I was also taken back by her comment that there has not been any production changes for the windows. I guess some day we will know the real story. I asked her if it was true that Volkswagen recently purchased Porsche. She said yes. I told her I have a Porsche Cayman S and the windows work perfectly. I suggested that the Volkswagen engineers call the Porsche engineers and ask them how to build a window that actually goes up and down. She didn't seemed amused. I also told her that Volkswagen is very lucky that this is not a safety issue or the Government would be all over their butts to get it fixed.


Next you'll be told that there is no such dealer as Bay Ridge VW of Brooklyn, N.Y., and there
never was a new software window motor that was rushed in from Germany and installed in
a 2012 Black Turbo Beetle, which has proven to function correctly because of its new software.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

NorthGaTurbo'd said:


> I just bought a 2012.. Got a great deal. I asked the salesman, "have you heard of the window issues?" salesman "what issues? We don't have any issues". I never even made it out of the parking lot. I love the turbo, but is it too much to ask for working windows??
> 
> How does this not fall under lemon law??
> 
> ...


Ga lemon law works , first you have to take it to the dealer 3 times for the same issue in a set time period, I would guess they won't make a second or third appointment due to not being able to fix it the first time, but after the 3rd time you are entitled to a fix per the lemon law either they fix the car, or buy it back or another car, that is the very short version, you can go on line and they specific instructions on how to use it

can I ask where you bought yours from, I live in marietta, ga and bought mine locally here, service manager was straight forward to me, but VW really needs to get off there butts and get this done


----------



## urbancynic (Apr 19, 2007)

Just bought a 2012 for the wife on Saturday. Didn't even make it a day without window issues. Drove it back to the dealer today and told them they could have their car back and give me back our trade.

Drove the beetle home with a new contract reflecting a 3k difference in price for the car. Guess they didn't want it back afterall. Wife is happy.

I'm still not pleased about the issue, but I know vw will fix it.

Maybe I'm greedy, but a complaint to vw will happen tomorrow. Well see what that yields if anything.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

urbancynic said:


> Just bought a 2012 for the wife on Saturday. Didn't even make it a day without window issues. Drove it back to the dealer today and told them they could have their car back and give me back our trade.
> 
> Drove the beetle home with a new contract reflecting a 3k difference in price for the car. Guess they didn't want it back afterall. Wife is happy.
> 
> ...


May I am what the mary was. Most dealers are selling at invoice.


----------



## urbancynic (Apr 19, 2007)

Babie said:


> May I am what the mary was. Most dealers are selling at invoice.


2k was off price of car. Got an additional 1k on trade value. 

Paid 21999 for 2.5 with sound and navigation automatic and leatherette.


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

i talked to VWOA and the lady told me today that they are working very hard and yeah....she's sorry about my troubles...

if only i didn't love the car so much....


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

I got mine at Gunther. I was told this was a later model 2012 and wouldn't have this issue. That's my problem. They came out and pointed to the vin and said, "see this number here, this means it was made after that old window problem". Now their calling begging me to "forget about that old survey".


2006 Limited 4Runner lift and what not.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

NorthGaTurbo'd said:


> I got mine at Gunther. I was told this was a later model 2012 and wouldn't have this issue. That's my problem. They came out and pointed to the vin and said, "see this number here, this means it was made after that old window problem". Now their calling begging me to "forget about that old survey".
> 
> 
> 2006 Limited 4Runner lift and what not.


So they lied right to your face, that is bull****. I bought mine at Jim Ellis, now, I didn't know they had a window problem (my fault for not doing research) but they also didn't tell me till my service appointment I made that they all have this problem, as you can imagine I wasn't very happy.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Here's what I can't understand... 

The moderator of this site attempted to contain all of the threads associated with the windows topic to one thread so one could easily find the info in one location, however, and most unfortunately additional threads on the same subject keep popping up making it almost impossible to keep up with the topic in a reasonable fashion. The issue will be resolved once they figure out the problem. Until then, all we can do is wait. It will all be covered under our warranty, otherwise we can all file one big class-action law suit and take care of this.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...w-issue-thread

Nuff Said...


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> So they lied right to your face, that is bull****. I bought mine at Jim Ellis, now, I didn't know they had a window problem (my fault for not doing research) but they also didn't tell me till my service appointment I made that they all have this problem, as you can imagine I wasn't very happy.


Don't understand why we are blaming the dealers. Its Volkswagen not the dealers that created the problem. Since its not a safety issue under a Government recall, are the dealers just supposed to sit around and not sell their inventory? Who knows what Volkswagen told them about which production Vin numbers had the issue. Every time I call Volkswagen Customer Care I get a slightly different story. Two weeks ago I was told that they had a fix in place, that the 2013's did not have the issue and that the dealers service department would be calling me to schedule an appointment. I called them back yesterday for an update and was told there is no fix yet and that the 2013's also have the same issue. I also got mine at Gunther and have no problem with the way they have treated me. They are as unhappy about not being able to fix this problem as I am. Am I upset that I can't use my window, you bet I am, so lets keep the pressure on the manufacture to get it fixed.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Next you'll be told that there is no such dealer as Bay Ridge VW of Brooklyn, N.Y., and there
> never was a new software window motor that was rushed in from Germany and installed in
> a 2012 Black Turbo Beetle, which has proven to function correctly because of its new software.


BTW my Service Consultant has been trying for days to get in touch with Nelson at Bay Ridge VW and as of yesterday has not received a call back. Since Nelsons voice mail is always full, he must be bombarded with phone calls since his name and phone number were posed on this forum. My Service Consultant would love to talk to him.


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

Don't worry my pressure is on VW. My salesman knew I'd never buy this beetle with window problems. I was also looking at a gti. I wish I'd got a gti sometimes. 


2006 Limited 4Runner lift and what not.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

the beet said:


> Here's what I can't understand...
> 
> The moderator of this site attempted to contain all of the threads associated with the windows topic to one thread so one could easily find the info in one location, however, and most unfortunately additional threads on the same subject keep popping up making it almost impossible to keep up with the topic in a reasonable fashion. The issue will be resolved once they figure out the problem. Until then, all we can do is wait. It will all be covered under our warranty, otherwise we can all file one big class-action law suit and take care of this.
> 
> ...


You must have been one of those kids who never colored outside the line.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

cbugrun said:


> BTW my Service Consultant has been trying for days to get in touch with Nelson at Bay Ridge VW and as of yesterday has not received a call back. Since Nelsons voice mail is always full, he must be bombarded with phone calls since his name and phone number were posed on this forum. My Service Consultant would love to talk to him.


For what it's worth, the actual mechanic who did the motor change and informed me about the
new software in it is named Gus.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

cbugrun said:


> You must have been one of those kids who never colored outside the line.


Maybe that's what the guy was doing who installed your windows... :banghead:


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

NorthGaTurbo'd said:


> Don't worry my pressure is on VW. My salesman knew I'd never buy this beetle with window problems. I was also looking at a gti. I wish I'd got a gti sometimes.
> 
> 
> 2006 Limited 4Runner lift and what not.



I am sure once we get the window fixed we won't have buyer remorse anymore. Other than the window, I love my Beetle.


----------



## jagreenough (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi All,
new 2012 Beetle Turbo owner as of last Sunday. I went in armed with all the info from this site (thanks!). The driver window on this car misbehaves, but has not locked out (yet) and goes up by the 3rd or 4th try. the passenger window seems fine.

We took it in on tuesday for some clean up and a leather upholstery issue and asked the service manager about the window issue. he was aware of it and said that a two motor fix is being deployed. We're on the list to get the repair when they have it. I take what these guys say with a grain of salt but just wanted to add yet another anecdotal data point on this issue - a two motor fix to the window problem.

thanks for the site and keep the info flowing.
Best,
jeff
(located in the San Francisco Bay Area)


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

the beet said:


> Maybe that's what the guy was doing who installed your windows... :banghead:


Very funny. I guess I am just the kind of guy that never stays within the lines so it stand to reason that the guy who built my car was cut from the same mold. Rather be that way then live a live of conformity. To each his own.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

They are not going to hold up a continuously running Beetle production line with regard to
window motors and this is why just about all that are being made (as fast as they can)
are rushed to Puebla for the 2013 Beetles. At what point in time will enough motors be
available to meet the Beetle's 'round the clock' production schedule and re-stock the
U.S. parts bins is an open question that no one at VW seems to want to address. It would
seem that the supplier of these motors has just so much daily production capacity and we
must assume the motors must then go through an elaborate quality check before being
released, so as to avoid another 'upzy downzy' debacle.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

cbugrun said:


> Don't understand why we are blaming the dealers. Its Volkswagen not the dealers that created the problem. Since its not a safety issue under a Government recall, are the dealers just supposed to sit around and not sell their inventory? Who knows what Volkswagen told them about which production Vin numbers had the issue. Every time I call Volkswagen Customer Care I get a slightly different story. Two weeks ago I was told that they had a fix in place, that the 2013's did not have the issue and that the dealers service department would be calling me to schedule an appointment. I called them back yesterday for an update and was told there is no fix yet and that the 2013's also have the same issue. I also got mine at Gunther and have no problem with the way they have treated me. They are as unhappy about not being able to fix this problem as I am. Am I upset that I can't use my window, you bet I am, so lets keep the pressure on the manufacture to get it fixed.


I do blame the dealer for not telling their might be an issue since they are having an issue, would I have thought differently about buying it, maybe, maybe not. but they are the ones selling the car to the public, not saying VW isn't at fault. but how does a sales person sell a car with known quality issues? I know most car salesman are lower than snail ****, but give the public a break. 
Vw is reimbursing me 2 months of car payments for the issue, but I also want them fixed. I love this little car, hate to say it, probably the only car I have owned that I really liked.


----------



## neoyeti (May 16, 2012)

I took mine in for its 10k service and the service manager said he was unaware of any fix at this time. Now my sister-in-law up in Denver got her windows fixed a couple of weeks ago - she is leasing a 2012 2.5. I am in Albuquerque so maybe VWoA thinks we are part of Mexico or something and the goods will just take awhile to get here. Which brings up the question -- do the Beetles being sold in Mexico have the same problem? Logic would say yes, but logic would also say you shouldn't sell a car with a known defect. :banghead:

Love the car -- just getting a little frustrated. We already have 10k miles on it and we bought it in May.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

teho :d


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

the beet said:


> teho :d


All kidding aside. Did you get your windows fixed yet? Mine works fine if l don't open it so I am telling myself that it not supposed to open and everything is fine. A sense of humor is what we need right now to over come the frustration. Have a nice day!


----------



## agtwonderbread (Aug 11, 2012)

Got a call today from VWoA, still no fix yet but I'm getting hooked up with $300 DriverGear credit for my frustrations. As other's have said, complain nicely and they'll take care of you, I just used their online customer support contact thing and said I was frustrated about it but I do love the vehicle itself and the dealer has been really nice, which they have, and yesterday I got an email saying I'd get a call today and around 6 pm est I got a call from a very nice lady at VWoA which hooked me up


----------



## urbancynic (Apr 19, 2007)

Vw called today. Said they're sending a 200 dollar check and will call every week or so to give us updates. Depending upon how long this takes we may demand more. 

At least they didn't do what the salesman said... "Tell Nicole (wifes name is Angela) to just not roll down her windows." Fat lot of good that does when you live in a gated community and have to scan a badge to drive into work.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Started taking pictures of some '13 Beetles today, noticed on one of them the windows didn't go back up into place automatically when shutting the door. Window worked when I tried but that scares me to think the 2013s aren't 'fixed' yet since the problem can take awhile to appear...


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

Wifes launch edition 2.5 also has developed the window auto up problem. Couple month ago found the drivers window down couple of inches early one morning after checking it at 11pm . Called about a regular service appointment today and mentioned the window problem to the Service Manager . She stated that they and VW were well aware of the window problems . Told me that VW notified them that it was a software problem and that they are working on a fix and hope to have it in the near future.


----------



## lilybean (Sep 1, 2012)

*Beetle Window Sucks*

My Beetle is having the same problem. My interior keeps getting wet, to keep this from happening I have to climb out the passenger side door. VW told me to carry plastic around and I told them to go f themselves. The customer care rep was named Amy, she was an evil person. 

I submitted the forms to lemon law and to the BBB. They received the paperwork today so they have 10 days to respond to me. The dealership wanted to do a buy back on my car but VW would not authorize it. I asked the VW rep what is going to happen when I get mold in my car and she said that is the dealers problem and not VW!!!! 

They sent me a check for two car payments and that was a nice gesture, but I just want my windows fixed!!!! 

I live in Florida and it rains everyday so the window is a major issue for me!


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

lilybean said:


> My Beetle is having the same problem. My interior keeps getting wet, to keep this from happening I have to climb out the passenger side door. VW told me to carry plastic around and I told them to go f themselves. The customer care rep was named Amy, she was an evil person.
> 
> I submitted the forms to lemon law and to the BBB. They received the paperwork today so they have 10 days to respond to me. The dealership wanted to do a buy back on my car but VW would not authorize it. I asked the VW rep what is going to happen when I get mold in my car and she said that is the dealers problem and not VW!!!!
> 
> ...


 Do you know how to rest your windows? After you get the windows up, how the switch up 2 seconds, then release the pull on the switch once and release this will reset the windows, this might help you out


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

cbugrun said:


> All kidding aside. Did you get your windows fixed yet? Mine works fine if l don't open it so I am telling myself that it not supposed to open and everything is fine. A sense of humor is what we need right now to over come the frustration. Have a nice day!


 They did the gear change about 2 weeks ago, and they work when it is below 80 degrees out, but when it is hotter they act up


----------



## mariowar (Jul 25, 2012)

Good tip. 

I will be moving to Alaska along with my Beetle :laugh:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

cbugrun said:


> All kidding aside. Did you get your windows fixed yet? Mine works fine if l don't open it so I am telling myself that it not supposed to open and everything is fine. A sense of humor is what we need right now to over come the frustration. Have a nice day!


 I've had mine repaired once. They said the software was already up to date. They replaced the gears and motors (which they had to order because they were on national back order). 

The fix seemed to last about a month before acting up again... 

I wish I could go without opening the windows but I need to open for parking garage attendant. 

However, the more it's used, the more likely it will eventually break-in. I had the same problem w/my 2006 New Beetle. It finally worked itself out over time... 

I plan to just wait it out until they have a fix...


----------



## kendalyn (Sep 3, 2012)

My windows are screwy too. I'm not too fussed about it but if others are being compensated, I'd like to be as well. I stopped by the dealership to give the guy who sold me the car something and he asked me if there was a fix for the windows yet. I guess this is something I'll need to figure out on my own!

I have a 2.0L turbo, the most basic package. No sun, sound or nav.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

kendalyn said:


> My windows are screwy too. I'm not too fussed about it but if others are being compensated, I'd like to be as well. I stopped by the dealership to give the guy who sold me the car something and he asked me if there was a fix for the windows yet. I guess this is something I'll need to figure out on my own!
> 
> I have a 2.0L turbo, the most basic package. No sun, sound or nav.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


 I have already received two moths car payments. I recently tried for three but was told that two is the maximum for now. I guess if the windows are still not fixed by this time next year, they will give us another car payment.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

the beet said:


> I've had mine repaired once. They said the software was already up to date. They replaced the gears and motors (which they had to order because they were on national back order).
> 
> The fix seemed to last about a month before acting up again...
> 
> ...


 I'm with you. Not interested in giving the car back. Too many things I like about this car to get rid of it over a window issue. Eventually it will be fixed and the tone of this forum will become more positive.


----------



## kendalyn (Sep 3, 2012)

cbugrun said:


> I have already received two moths car payments. I recently tried for three but was told that two is the maximum for now. I guess if the windows are still not fixed by this time next year, they will give us another car payment.


 Did you get this accomplished through VW customer care?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

kendalyn said:


> Did you get this accomplished through VW customer care?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


 
Yes I did. Just call them and tell them you know that other 2012 Beetle owners have received two months car payments and you feel you should be entitled to the same consideration. Good luck.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Those of you being offered 2 payments as compensation, are you financed through VW? 

I'm not and I was offered a measly $50.00 and trust me I wasn't an ass to them.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm wondering how they decide the 'payment'- I got 1 free car payment, some are getting two, some aren't getting any...I wonder why the difference?


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

vdub10golf said:


> I'm wondering how they decide the 'payment'- I got 1 free car payment, some are getting two, some aren't getting any...I wonder why the difference?


 Best time to call for a nicer rep. is friday after 2:00pm est. Don't ask me how I know, just do it.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

plex03 said:


> Those of you being offered 2 payments as compensation, are you financed through VW?
> 
> I'm not and I was offered a measly $50.00 and trust me I wasn't an ass to them.


 Yes I am financing through VW Credit and they had no problem offering me two months car payment. I never thought that being financed through VW would have any bearing on how much money they were will to give me because of my frustration with the window problems but apparently it does. Would be interesting to know if every one who got two months is financed through VW.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

*Go figure !*

Received another follow-up call from VWOA, asking if my new window motor from Germany 
is working properly? Me and Babie must be in a select group of '2', who actually received 
the new motors, for I haven't heard anyone else saying they are part of our 'club'. P.S. - 
I assume the agent who called has been formerly removed from her position for contacting 
a customer about the secret motors. Last I heard, she was doing dungeon duty at a VW 
facilty in Duesseldorf......with no access to international phone connections.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Lol. I think yall are the only ones. Lucky!


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

So are the Germany built motors doing to hokie pokie, or are they working properly?


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

My windows now worked perfectly. I used them daily and no problems. Sort of forgot how bad they were at first. 

I heard these are the same ones used in the 13 golf/gti too. Those are made in Germany.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> My windows now worked perfectly. I used them daily and no problems. Sort of forgot how bad they were at first.
> 
> I heard these are the same ones used in the 13 golf/gti too. Those are made in Germany.


 I can also state that for three weeks now my windows are without problems.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> I can also state that for three weeks now my windows are without problems.


 I believe mine took a little over a month to act up again, so I hope yours are working correctly this time around.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

the beet said:


> I believe mine took a little over a month to act up again, so I hope yours are working correctly this time around.


 The original replacement motors were the old software version and the new ones, as far as I 
know, were not available from any stock supply in the U.S........and still aren't. It wouldn't 
surprise anyone that replacing the original motor with the one containing the same 'old' 
software would lead to problems some time after their installation.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

the beet said:


> I believe mine took a little over a month to act up again, so I hope yours are working correctly this time around.


 Me too. See my post later today for a DIY fix for the crazy window our friends did and it worked, and is still working...gotta go to work now.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> The original replacement motors were the old software version and the new ones, as far as I
> know, were not available from any stock supply in the U.S........and still aren't. It wouldn't
> surprise anyone that replacing the original motor with the one containing the same 'old'
> software would lead to problems some time after their installation.


 ... all I am suggesting is that you give it a good month or so to make the determination that the problem is resolved.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

No offense meant here but why is there ANOTHER window thread? 

There's a sticky at the very top of this forum dedicated specifically to the window issue.


----------



## b-willy-850 (Nov 17, 2011)

Black Be gets to have it's new window motor Thursday. VWOA called Tuesday and set up the appointment. Spoke with Service Dept at local VW and he told me that VWOA is telling them who is coming and the factory rep is going to be overseeing the repair. Will have rental car while Bug is in for the fix. Hope it takes care of it.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Received a call from Volkswagen Customer Care today as a follow up of one of my recent calls. Sorry to say the story is the same " the window issue is our highest priority and when we get a fix we will let you know. In the mean time, be patient and we will do our best to get it fixed as soon as possible". I must say my patients is wearing thin but, unfortunately , besides trying to give the car back which I really do not want to do, there is not much else I can do but to be patient. On the positive side, everything else on the car works perfectly and, with the performance modifications I have made, the car is a blast to drive. If it wasn't for that I would be parked on the dealers door step screaming for them to take my car back. If anyone hears anything encouraging, please post it.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

cbugrun said:


> Received a call from Volkswagen Customer Care today as a follow up of one of my recent calls. Sorry to say the story is the same " the window issue is our highest priority and when we get a fix we will let you know. In the mean time, be patient and we will do our best to get it fixed as soon as possible". I must say my patients is wearing thin but, unfortunately , besides trying to give the car back which I really do not want to do, there is not much else I can do but to be patient. On the positive side, everything else on the car works perfectly and, with the performance modifications I have made, the car is a blast to drive. If it wasn't for that I would be parked on the dealers door step screaming for them to take my car back. If anyone hears anything encouraging, please post it.


 Cb, 
From what I know, they are waiting for some final data on the motors that were recently replaced. My bf says, he was told by the end of sept. dealers should be notified with the TSB. I think they are building kits for the dealers. I would call several larger VW dealers and register with them. Some are more in tuned to our issues than others. Good luck hang in there. If I find out more I will post it.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

plex03 said:


> No offense meant here but why is there ANOTHER window thread?
> 
> There's a sticky at the very top of this forum dedicated specifically to the window issue.


 I'm with you Plex. I tried my best to remind all of that, but since then about 6 new threads on the same subject were created. 

Unfortunately, many don't understand how this forum is supposed to work. Now if someone wants to review some info on the subject, they will have to search all over this forum to find it.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

The moderator of this site attempted to contain all of the threads associated with the windows topic to one thread so one could easily find the info in one location, however, and most unfortunately additional threads on the same subject keep popping up making it almost impossible to keep up with the topic in a reasonable fashion. The issue will be resolved once they figure out the problem. Until then, all we can do is wait. It will all be covered under our warranty, otherwise we can all file one big class-action law suit and take care of this. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...w-issue-thread 

Nuff Said...


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Babie said:


> Cb,
> From what I know, they are waiting for some final data on the motors that were recently replaced. My bf says, he was told by the end of sept. dealers should be notified with the TSB. I think they are building kits for the dealers. I would call several larger VW dealers and register with them. Some are more in tuned to our issues than others. Good luck hang in there. If I find out more I will post it.


 
Babie: Thanks for the encouragement. I hope your bf is right about the TSB at the end of September. That sure would be nice. Haven't been opening my drivers window in weeks now so it closes all the way. When I do open it, I have to reset it before it will close all the way. Thanks again Babie


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

FYI: Merged some threads into this one. 

*Please do not start another window thread before reviewing this thread. *


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> FYI: Merged some threads into this one.
> 
> *Please do not start another window thread before reviewing this thread. *


 
Thanks, silverspeed.  It was getting crazy.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

This was just sent out to the dealers: 

Following extensive technical analysis and testing, we are pleased to announce a permanent solution has been developed for the Beetle window issue that has affected 2012 / 2013 models. The repair takes approximately 2 - 3 hours to complete. 
We are working closely with suppliers to accelerate the incoming pipeline of replacement parts and we have established the following priority sequence for repairs: 
1. Customer vehicles which are known to have experienced a failure. 
2. Unsold vehicles in dealership inventory and at the Ports. 
3. A general service action on all 2012 / 2013 Beetles for customers who have not experienced a window failure. 
While we wait for a sufficient number of parts to become available, Customer CARE will begin making proactive outbound calls to schedule customer appointments for a small subset of customers. These customers will be selected based upon population of affected vehicles and dealership locations, which will enable us to immediately assist higher volume areas. You will be informed of these appointments in advance of the customer arriving at your dealership. Shipment of parts will also be arranged in advance of this appointment. 
Once we have sufficient part stock, Customer CARE will begin making outbound calls to all customers with VTA tickets established, to direct them to your dealership for repair. Moving forward, we ask that you continue to create a VTA ticket for any new customer following the procedure in Service Information number VSS-12-03. 
We encourage open communication with customers. It is important they understand a repair is available and that we are in the process of allocating parts. We are committed to making this as convenient as possible for customers. 
In the near future we expect to begin the general service action to update vehicles for Beetle customers which have not experienced a window failure, as well as your dealership stock. In the interim, we will provide you with regular updates on the supply of incoming replacement parts.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Just got this from VWoA as well today: 

Currently, there is repair solution available that has been approved as of September 6, 2012. However, your dealership will be the best point of contact regarding the information that you will need to get your windows repaired. I encourage you to contact the Service Department directly for more information.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Just got this from VWoA as well today:
> 
> Currently, there is repair solution available that has been approved as of September 6, 2012. However, your dealership will be the best point of contact regarding the information that you will need to get your windows repaired. I encourage you to contact the Service Department directly for more information.


 I haven't received anything from them.  

But the car is going in for it's 10K service tomorrow and I'm taking a copy of vdub10's post with me.


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

I just got off the phone with customer service.. The girl just kept repeating the same lines over and over... "we're very sorry" "this will be resolved very soon" "Sir, all I can tell you is it will be very soon". It ended with me saying what do you want me to say? You basically are saying sit down and wait. I told her I bet her windows work.. Then I hung up. I got more frustrated than I thought I would..


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

plex03 said:


> I haven't received anything from them.
> 
> But the car is going in for it's 10K service tomorrow and I'm taking a copy of vdub10's post with me.


 They said the service department probably won't have the fix yet, but they're just alerting us that it's been developed/fixed and they'll start to call owners with the issue and let them know when the dealership has a fix and scheduling appointments


----------



## vincenzo (Oct 22, 2002)

NorthGaTurbo'd said:


> I just got off the phone with customer service.. The girl just kept repeating the same lines over and over... "we're very sorry" "this will be resolved very soon" "Sir, all I can tell you is it will be very soon". It ended with me saying what do you want me to say? You basically are saying sit down and wait. I told her I bet her windows work.. Then I hung up. I got more frustrated than I thought I would..
> 
> 
> 2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo
> ...


 
I would hate to be customer service getting these calls.


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

vdub10golf said:


> This was just sent out to the dealers:
> 
> Following extensive technical analysis and testing, we are pleased to announce a permanent solution has been developed for the Beetle window issue that has affected 2012 / 2013 models. The repair takes approximately 2 - 3 hours to complete.
> We are working closely with suppliers to accelerate the incoming pipeline of replacement parts and we have established the following priority sequence for repairs:
> ...


 Well! This explains what just happened to me! I just took my car to the dealer (for the first time, had been sitting back waiting and watching, but wanted to get on a list for fixes, so I decided to take it in). No playing dumb, they simply told me they were ordering motors from Germany. I even saw that they had slapped a "Red Order" sticky on my papers (which I think is what Ron said his dealer did for him). So here's hoping that we'll all have working windows soon! 

GTarr


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

I know it's not the girls fault, but it's a waste of time to call me and say we know and we make great vechicles. If you know and you think these are so great, then get off the phone and find a fix. (I'm still more frustrated than I thought) 

I'm stoked to hear a fix is on the way. 


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

I also received a call today from Volkswagen Customer Care telling me that they have a fix and basically read the official notice to the dealers ( as stated above ) to me. This is the same Rep I spoke with yesterday who told me to " hang in there". She said as soon as she saw the official fix I was her first phone call. She seemed very relieved to finally know there was a fix. I can imagine the type of phone calls she has had recently. Her attitude was thank god is over. Anyway, great news!


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

I got a call today from VWOA saying that they're going to be taking care of 2 of my car payment for me.  I've learned to deal with the windows and I figured out a while back that if I push outwards a little bit on the window that it helps it out tremendously. 

:thumbup:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

GTarr said:


> Well! This explains what just happened to me! I just took my car to the dealer (for the first time, had been sitting back waiting and watching, but wanted to get on a list for fixes, so I decided to take it in). No playing dumb, they simply told me they were ordering motors from Germany. I even saw that they had slapped a "Red Order" sticky on my papers (which I think is what Ron said his dealer did for him). So here's hoping that we'll all have working windows soon!
> 
> GTarr


 The fact you were told the new motor would be coming in from Germany, coupled with the 
mention of it being 'Red Flag' rushed to the U.S., coincides with exactly what happened 
concerning the installation of my 'new software' motor. Mine was ordered on a Monday and 
arrived on Thursday with the install done on Friday of that week.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Like I said they are putting kits together. There are a few parts that need replacing. I think there is new rubber seals too? 

Most dealer should have them soon. 

Ps line 3 are for those without the no problem yet, so they don't poop up, what do u think. 

a software update for all years


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

It's official and in stone. ALL BEETLES TODATE 12 & 13 need a software update EVEN IF U DO NOT HAVE AN ISSUE. IT WILL PREVENT FUTURE ONES FROM HAPPENING. 

We all were guessing, and we think a relay and voltage with software fried the motors.


----------



## Melanie Suzanne (Jul 25, 2012)

TechnoBlue01 said:


> I got a call today from VWOA saying that they're going to be taking care of 2 of my car payment for me.  I've learned to deal with the windows and I figured out a while back that if I push outwards a little bit on the window that it helps it out tremendously.
> 
> :thumbup:


 Lucky you. When VW Customer Care called me back on Tuesday -- I'd called to ask for compensation on Friday -- said that VW was no longer offering payments because a fix had been found and my windows would be repaired "in a few weeks". I guess I waited too long to complain.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Melanie Suzanne said:


> Lucky you. When VW Customer Care called me back on Tuesday -- I'd called to ask for compensation on Friday -- said that VW was no longer offering payments because a fix had been found and my windows would be repaired "in a few weeks". I guess I waited too long to complain.


 i warned everybody of this in a thread somewhere, as of today, no deals will be had....


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

Melanie Suzanne said:


> Lucky you. When VW Customer Care called me back on Tuesday -- I'd called to ask for compensation on Friday -- said that VW was no longer offering payments because a fix had been found and my windows would be repaired "in a few weeks". I guess I waited too long to complain.


 I was afraid that I would get denied as well since it took me so long to get a recent diagnosis. Luckily I finally had a few days off this week and took it in. Just in time it appears.


----------



## smpeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Well, it's done...*

My 2012 had the official fix applied today. Replaced motors on both windows and applied a software update. The windows sound a lot better when they are going up and down. No issues yet. Will post again if anything crops up.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

vdub10golf said:


> This was just sent out to the dealers:
> 
> Following extensive technical analysis and testing, we are pleased to announce a permanent solution has been developed for the Beetle window issue that has affected 2012 / 2013 models. The repair takes approximately 2 - 3 hours to complete....


 vdub10, 

Can't thank you enough for posting this. 

I printed it off and took it to my dealer today when I had my 10K service done. I showed it to him and they hadn't seen it yet so during the day he called VW and VW confirmed it in its entirety. 

Because my dealer is a relatively small dealer, they hadn't been notified yet and most likely would have been one of the last dealers to get parts despite being in a large city. 

However my documented service history regarding the issue plus two cases with VWoA and my car being one of the first 6000 built VW started a new case. They've "red dotted" it and moved it to top priority and promised a phone call to schedule an appointment most likely within a week or 2 weeks at most. 

This is the 3rd time I've taken information from here into them and each time it's been news to them and more importantly, proven to be accurate. 

Thanks again, vdub10!


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

plex03 said:


> vdub10,
> 
> Can't thank you enough for posting this.
> 
> ...


 Great news


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

In an attempt to understand VW's planned process I can attest they removed my motor with 
the old software and replaced it with the new unit. Are they now having the mechanics at 
the dealerships supplied with some form of 'kit' that in essence rebuilds the old unit on site, 
or could they be sending the old, removed motors back to a central VW facility where they can 
be salvaged, installing the new software, and then being able to return them as 'new software' 
units that can go into cars?


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> In an attempt to understand VW's planned process I can attest they removed my motor with
> the old software and replaced it with the new unit. Are they now having the mechanics at
> the dealerships supplied with some form of 'kit' that in essence rebuilds the old unit on site,
> or could they be sending the old, removed motors back to a central VW facility where they can
> ...


 
This is just what we need. Conjecture. Let's wait until the kit is received by the dealers before we start guessing what it is. Do you have any facts to support your theory?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

cbugrun said:


> This is just what we need. Conjecture. Let's wait until the kit is received by the dealers before we start guessing what it is. Do you have any facts to support your theory?


 I can only attest that a new software unit, bearing the original part #, was brought in from 
Germany. Was it a complete, newly built from 'scratch' unit, I have no way of knowing? I 
was told it was a simple 'swap out', ''swap in' process by the mechanic and I assumed the 
unit was totally new. It just seems to me that it will be extremely costly for VW to discard 
the removed motors, never utilizing them to be made into ones with new software. I for 
one, don't believe they are allowed to install reconditioned parts but perhaps they have found 
a way around this issue.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> I can only attest that a new software unit, bearing the original part #, was brought in from
> Germany. Was it a complete, newly built from 'scratch' unit, I have no way of knowing? I
> was told it was a simple 'swap out', ''swap in' process by the mechanic and I assumed the
> unit was totally new. It just seems to me that it will be extremely costly for VW to discard
> ...


 
So the point of your post is what? You don't know what the kit consist of so why start a thread that more than likely has no bearing on reality. After all the frustration we have had with this window issue what we need is positive information not conjecture.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Ridge is just trying to be helpful. 

VW is doing more about with this issue than Ford is doing with the Explorer catching on fire. 

They have a 6 to 8 week part wait, then another 4 to 6 weeks to have them installed. 

Yup, Love my VW.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Babie said:


> Ridge is just trying to be helpful.
> 
> VW is doing more about with this issue than Ford is doing with the Explorer catching on fire.
> 
> ...


 I hear you but I don't see how suggesting that we are getting re-conditioned parts is helpful. After all the bad press Volkswagen has gotten on this forum, I don't see them doing something like that. Not saying its not possible but lets wait and see what we get. Lets move on to how soon we will get the call to bring our Beetles in to get them fixed. Then we can deep 6 this entire thread and post about all the things we like about our beloved Beetles.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

cbugrun said:


> I hear you but I don't see how suggesting that we are getting re-conditioned parts is helpful. After all the bad press Volkswagen has gotten on this forum, I don't see them doing something like that. Not saying its not possible but lets wait and see what we get. Lets move on to how soon we will get the call to bring our Beetles in to get them fixed. Then we can deep 6 this entire thread and post about all the things we like about our beloved Beetles.[/QUOTE
> 
> Perhaps someone reading the comments I'm making is in a position to get answers to these
> questions? Seem's to me you are unable to understand this. You were the one who wanted
> ...


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

cbugrun said:


> I hear you but I don't see how suggesting that we are getting re-conditioned parts is helpful. After all the bad press Volkswagen has gotten on this forum, I don't see them doing something like that. Not saying its not possible but lets wait and see what we get. Lets move on to how soon we will get the call to bring our Beetles in to get them fixed. Then we can deep 6 this entire thread and post about all the things we like about our beloved Beetles.


 Got ya...lets get pass this and boogie on....


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

6 to 8 weeks for parts and 4 to 8 weeks to get it installed!?!?!!! That's 4 months. 


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## urbancynic (Apr 19, 2007)

Quite frankly, I don't care if it is a brand new unit, or a reconditioned unit as long as it works like it is supposed to! 

I can also state that GM can, and will use reconditioned parts for warranty work, so I suspect VW will do the same to cut down costs. 

Bottom line is that as long as it works and is covered by the same factory warranty, who cares.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

plex03 said:


> vdub10,
> 
> Can't thank you enough for posting this.
> 
> ...


 No prob!


----------



## agtwonderbread (Aug 11, 2012)

It's so good to hear there's a fix! But I have kind of a huge issue, I live in PA and its currently pouring and my drivers side window won't go up at all, it stops about an inch up and won't go any further. This is the first time this has happened, any suggestions? I had the normal window up stopping twice which turned off the auto up, I was trying to do the 5 seconds down/5 seconds up to get it to turn on again when this issue happened.

Edit: freak out averted, I let it sit in the garage in the corner and let it think about what it did and tried again after 5 minutes and it went up, phew.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> cbugrun said:
> 
> 
> > I hear you but I don't see how suggesting that we are getting re-conditioned parts is helpful. After all the bad press Volkswagen has gotten on this forum, I don't see them doing something like that. Not saying its not possible but lets wait and see what we get. Lets move on to how soon we will get the call to bring our Beetles in to get them fixed. Then we can deep 6 this entire thread and post about all the things we like about our beloved Beetles.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

NorthGaTurbo'd said:


> 6 to 8 weeks for parts and 4 to 8 weeks to get it installed!?!?!!! That's 4 months.
> 
> 
> 2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo
> ...


 Where did you get this information. My dealer told me today they should start receiving parts in two to three weeks and will set up appointments as soon as they arrive.


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

Go back a page and read. I try not to quote other people, but that's what was said. 


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*repair*

If it is a software patch, then why do they have to change the motors, dumb question I guess


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

NorthGaTurbo'd said:


> Go back a page and read. I try not to quote other people, but that's what was said.
> 
> 
> 2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo
> ...


----------



## jhearty99 (Aug 20, 2011)

I received I call today regarding my girlfriends beetle. The rep was very nice and informed me that the fix has been found which is why she is working on a Saturday lol. She said a rep will be at the dealer we bought the car from on Wednesday and Thursday this week and we made an appointment to have her car fixed with a loaner being provided. Also sent out a check for the September payment on the car.


----------



## Whirlybird (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi all,

I just wanted to say that I picked last week to shop for a new Beetle Turbo after being awed by the ones I had seen out and about. I almost decided on 2012 Beetle 
Turbo but told the dealer I wanted to sleep on it. Thank goodness I did because I found this forum and it clued me into all the window issues so many of you are having. When I spoke to the dealer the next day I mentioned the window issue and he (the sales manager) said he wasn't aware of the issue and would speak to his service manager. That night I read here that VW had come up with a fix and lo and behold the dealer read the exact quote from VW the next day. I told him I was interested in purchasing the Turbo we spoke about only after it was fixed especially since it will sit outside most of the time. The dealer got back to me today and said that the part(s) will be in in 2-3 weeks and once it's fixed we can go through with the sale.

Long story short is that without this site I'd be sitting with a Turbo with major window issues on a brand new car while being miserable. Now I just have to wait a few weeks and I'll get a beautiful new car that I can enjoy without reservations. Thank you all for helping me to be an informed consumer and therefore a smart buyer.

Whirlybird


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

I just talked to my local dealership and was told that there is "no know fix or motors as of right now". I wish I knew what kind of time line I was looking at..


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## Whirlybird (Sep 11, 2012)

NorthGaTurbo'd said:


> I just talked to my local dealership and was told that there is "no know fix or motors as of right now". I wish I knew what kind of time line I was looking at..
> 
> 
> 2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo
> ...


The dealer had the actual sheet of paper from VW that stated they now had a fix and I was able to read it for myself. As to the time frame, I guess it all depends on when they can ge their hands io the part(s). According to my dealer, it was on backorder and he wouldnt get it for another 2-3 weeks. No skin off of my nose since I don't haven't made the sale yet but my heart goes out to everyone who is dealing with the problem on their new Beetle.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

I must admit, i was totally unaware of this window issue until reading this thread. The dealer called me today and we've got a black 2013, turbo, leather yada, yada. My wife said RED with the works, he said there aren't any with all the stuff you want, i said order it, we are not in any rush. He hasn't called or sent me any more info since i emphasized she said RED.

Anyway didn't know about the windows, and by the time they build my wife's (and mine, i love look and the how it drives, the interior, everything) hopefully the window issue will be a vague memory.

The GTI will sit in the garage when the beetle gets here, that is where it is most of the time anyway.

Sometimes there is useful info on these forums, thanks for the heads up. Now have to find some cool pictures of 2012 and 2013 beetles.


----------



## Whirlybird (Sep 11, 2012)

Carbon Steel said:


> I must admit, i was totally unaware of this window issue until reading this thread. The dealer called me today and we've got a black 2013, turbo, leather yada, yada. My wife said RED with the works, he said there aren't any with all the stuff you want, i said order it, we are not in any rush. He hasn't called or sent me any more info since i emphasized she said RED.
> 
> Anyway didn't know about the windows, and by the time they build my wife's (and mine, i love look and the how it drives, the interior, everything) hopefully the window issue will be a vague memory.
> 
> ...


According to the VW statement the fix should be done to all the VWs before they are sold. Yours should be fine when you get yours and I hope I have the same experience. The one I am buying had the window issue in the lot and I won't make the sale if it's not fixed. I don't know if there's some way to know if the fix is complete (documentation, etc) or if it's going to be a matter of playing with the actual car while it's still on lot. I, for one, want to see the documentation before spending a penny. That being said I really want to experience the joy that is the Beetle Turbo soon.


----------



## sorrentino100 (Dec 22, 2001)

Was at a dealer the other day test driving the manual Beetle TDI. When I was searching for it in the parking lot, I saw a Beetle with no seats or carpet in it. The salesperson said the carpet it had gotten wet and they were changing it.


----------



## Whirlybird (Sep 11, 2012)

sorrentino100 said:


> Was at a dealer the other day test driving the manual Beetle TDI. When I was searching for it in the parking lot, I saw a Beetle with no seats or carpet in it. The salesperson said the carpet it had gotten wet and they were changing it.


Funny you mention that. I saw a similar incident and the VW worker said they were special ordering seats. I asked if the seats had been rained on due to the windows and the worker said no, they were getting some sort of specialty seats. The worker wasn't hiding the window issue on my 'reserved' Beetle so I hope he was honest about the no seats one.


----------



## Whirlybird (Sep 11, 2012)

Forgot to mention the carpets were taken out too so maybe he was covering something up after all. If that's the case at least it looks like they are replacing those parts. So glad I found this forum otherwise I might be the poor person without a car for however long it takes to replace parts and fix the window issue.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Whirlybird said:


> Forgot to mention the carpets were taken out too so maybe he was covering something up after all. If that's the case at least it looks like they are replacing those parts. So glad I found this forum otherwise I might be the poor person without a car for however long it takes to replace parts and fix the window issue.



Once the part are available it will take 2-3 hours to complete the window fix.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Stopped by my dealer today to find out how soon the kits to repair the window will be available. He told me he is expecting them any day now. He told me as soon as they arrive he will call me to set up an appointment.


----------



## Whirlybird (Sep 11, 2012)

cbugrun said:


> Stopped by my dealer today to find out how soon the kits to repair the window will be available. He told me he is expecting them any day now. He told me as soon as they arrive he will call me to set up an appointment.


I wonder if yours is given priority because you already own yours and you've had problems.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Whirlybird said:


> I wonder if yours is given priority because you already own yours and you've had problems.


I am not sure but my window issues have been documented with both the dealer and Volkswagen Customer Care and I have been told by my dealer that I am at the top of the list for the repair. I hope they are right because I am tired of not using my driver window.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Those with documented problems should definitely be on the top of this list, anything else would be like putting salt on a wound. Anyway hopefully you all get taken care of asap.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

cbugrun said:


> I am not sure but my window issues have been documented with both the dealer and Volkswagen Customer Care and I have been told by my dealer that I am at the top of the list for the repair. I hope they are right because I am tired of not using my driver window.


Call them daily and bug the poop out of the service manager. They have been know to give these kits to people on the fence about buying a 2012 with all the incentives or fix their inventory. 



They all don't go by the book as far as what VW wants.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

Babie said:


> Call them daily and bug the poop out of the service manager. They have been know to give these kits to people on the fence about buying a 2012 with all the incentives or fix their inventory.
> 
> 
> 
> They all don't go by the book as far as what VW wants.


just remember the squeaky wheel gets the grease!


----------



## lilybean (Sep 1, 2012)

*Beetle Window Repair*

My Beetle has been at the dealer since Wednesday morning. Apparently they overnighted the parts to fix my windows after receiving my notice of defect letter from the state attorneys office. I was supposed to have the car back by the end of day on Wednesday, more parts are being overnighted. My assumption is that they do not know how to fix the window issues even with the new parts. I was told a fix was just released last week. This is the third VW that I have owned and I was a pretty loyal customer, but now after dealing with the window issues with them I am not sure I would buy another VW. They just couldn't understand why I was upset living in Florida with the daily rain storms that we get over the summer. I couldn't take my interior getting soaked, they told me to carry plastic around, which in my eyes is not an acceptable solution.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

lilybean said:


> My Beetle has been at the dealer since Wednesday morning. Apparently they overnighted the parts to fix my windows after receiving my notice of defect letter from the state attorneys office. I was supposed to have the car back by the end of day on Wednesday, more parts are being overnighted. My assumption is that they do not know how to fix the window issues even with the new parts. I was told a fix was just released last week. This is the third VW that I have owned and I was a pretty loyal customer, but now after dealing with the window issues with them I am not sure I would buy another VW. They just couldn't understand why I was upset living in Florida with the daily rain storms that we get over the summer. I couldn't take my interior getting soaked, they told me to carry plastic around, which in my eyes is not an acceptable solution.


Have the parts transferred to another dealer who has a few window fixes under their belt. Don't be your dealers guinea pig. You have that right. Larger dealers have more experience with complex repairs. Wish ya luck.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I got a call from VW yesterday and scheduled to get the windows fixed Oct 4th. (Still a lot longer to wait but at least the fix is coming) They said an engineer has to come out to perform the fix, so I'm guessing not just anyone in service can be able to fix it. They also said it could take a couple of days (so sounds like it might be more serious/complicated than replacing one part) Luckily they're hooking me up with a loaner car free of charge.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

vdub10golf said:


> I got a call from VW yesterday and scheduled to get the windows fixed Oct 4th. (Still a lot longer to wait but at least the fix is coming) They said an engineer has to come out to perform the fix, so I'm guessing not just anyone in service can be able to fix it. They also said it could take a couple of days (so sounds like it might be more serious/complicated than replacing one part) Luckily they're hooking me up with a loaner car free of charge.


I have to assume that this is going to be some form of 'in house' repair and not just the
replacement of the motor which was the case with my motor. My mechanic did tell me that
the removal and installation procedure is covered in their VW Service Manual so for an
engineer to be on hand would seem to indicate an 'on the spot' rebuild and not a basic part
change. For the record, it has been a month now and the motor continues to function properly.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I believe it's only if the technicians haven't been through the training for it. My dealership is doing the repair themselves, at least once the new motors come in lol


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

vdub10golf said:


> I got a call from VW yesterday and scheduled to get the windows fixed Oct 4th. (Still a lot longer to wait but at least the fix is coming) They said an engineer has to come out to perform the fix, so I'm guessing not just anyone in service can be able to fix it. They also said it could take a couple of days (so sounds like it might be more serious/complicated than replacing one part) Luckily they're hooking me up with a loaner car free of charge.


P.S. - Does this mean that an engineer has to physically supervise every dealer's motor change
for at least the first time? If so, perhaps they should send a video to the various service depts..


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

I took my GTI in for the 2 year or 20K service today, i actually only have 7200 miles on it anyway, they did the service, oil, filter, cabin filter, and rotation. Now this is the 4th service minus the cabin filter that vw has done under the warranty/maintenance since i got the car, so i can't complain about my service experience. 

Anyway i asked about the windows on the beetles and was told they weren't shipping anymore 12's that might be at the port, but were fixing them there, but would be fixing their inventory on site, and naturally all customers in the coming weeks.

He said they would start with the drivers door window and change the motor and a regulator and the motor on the passenger door. i wouldn't get hung up on the process, but it does seem like it is a motor and a regulator.

i was looking at a '13 and noticed that when you open the door the window drops down an inch or so i guess the process to aid in unsealing and then opening the door. closing the door, the window then goes up and seals. this is pretty cool if it works, but also more complicated than on say my GTI, so while innovative also subject to maybe the issues that several of you have been experiencing.

hopefully the motor and regulator replacement will cure the '12 and early '13 issues.


----------



## Alvega007 (May 23, 2012)

*No window issues yet*

I took delivery of my car on August 5th it has a built date of 06/12. I haven't had an episode yet of the window problem. When the car was delivered they told me that the window problem was fixed before they received the car. Is it true, who knows? Only time will tell.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> P.S. - Does this mean that an engineer has to physically supervise every dealer's motor change
> for at least the first time? If so, perhaps they should send a video to the various service depts..


I think i mentioned this a while ago. Some dealers are jerks and do not send their techs to any special training. And I knew that most of the in house techs are not able to do this type of repair.

Call VW and ask who is the larges dealer and you will find a tech there that has been trained and done the work already.

Some dealers are just in it for the money and not the customer.


----------



## smpeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*One Week Update*

It's been a week since the fix was applied to my Beetle's windows. Just wanted to report they are still working as expected. So far so good...

Yes they did bring in a special technician to oversee the repairs. The reason they may need to keep your car a couple of days is because they are scheduling as many Beetles as they can for the day(s) the technician is in town. The technician arrived a day later than expected and that was why they kept my car 2 days. They hooked me up with a rental car. Its really only a 2-3 hour project from what I was told. 

Thank you Volkswagen!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Also heard the same rumor that VW finally has a fix sorted out. Availability of parts may be thin at times till the ramp up enough production to get a solid number of fixes out there. I haven't heard what specifically the fix is at this point, but I'm working on trying to find out.

-jamie


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Also heard the same rumor that VW finally has a fix sorted out. Availability of parts may be thin at times till the ramp up enough production to get a solid number of fixes out there. I haven't heard what specifically the fix is at this point, but I'm working on trying to find out.
> 
> -jamie


Officially a new window motor with upgraded software. That is it, we should just close this thread since people keep asking the same question. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

ridgemanron said:


> P.S. - Does this mean that an engineer has to physically supervise every dealer's motor change
> for at least the first time? If so, perhaps they should send a video to the various service depts..


Sorta, it sounded like the engineer has to come out to each dealership to fix the cars, so this could take awhile unless they have a ton of engineers. I guess that's also why they said they need it to be scheduled in advance so the engineer can be there.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

I was just called by customer care saying they have a fix and want to schedule a repair appointment


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

*2012 beetle window resolution*

i'm going into my dealership next week to get the window issue resolved
VWOA contacted me today saying it'll take a couple days

hopefully it'll work, rained in on my car last night 
i should've checked but i forgot 

let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> I was just called by customer care saying they have a fix and want to schedule a repair appointment


What dealer are you scheduling an appointment with? Thanks


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Skimmy290 said:


> i'm going into my dealership next week to get the window issue resolved
> VWOA contacted me today saying it'll take a couple days
> 
> hopefully it'll work, rained in on my car last night
> ...



I thought the problem was having to play with the window a few times to get it to close, i didn't realize that they leaked


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

Carbon Steel said:


> I thought the problem was having to play with the window a few times to get it to close, i didn't realize that they leaked


It has been stated here several times, but I know the thread is getting long... The problem is that if it takes 3 or more attempts in succession to get the windows to close, the pinch protection and auto up/down features get disabled. That means thta when you open the door to get out, the window rolls down a half-inch to clear the seal, but then does not go back up when the door closes. Not good if it rains. To reset the feature, you need to follow the instructions in the owner's manual. If I have any hassles closing my window, I just do the reset out of habit now, and always ensure the window closes fully after I exit.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for clarifying, yes i forgot about it going down a bit on opening and i didn't know that this issue affected not seating upon closing, that sucks to have to deal with, glad there is light at the end of this major hassle for all that have been affected.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

I called some friends at a dealer and they ordered in the new revised motors for me. They got them in on Thursday last week and I went in on Friday. So far no problems so pretty happy. Was upset since I am going on 3 weeks of owning this car and never knew this problem existed. Shame on me for not looking into the forums before making my purchase.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*appointment*

Vwoa made an appointment for next week to get my windows repaired, they said an engineer will be there to help fix the issue, and they will be providing me with a loaner also


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

I got my check today from VWOA for 2 car payments. :thumbup: 

Hoping for a phone call soon to have the windows repaired.


----------



## neoyeti (May 16, 2012)

TechnoBlue01 said:


> I got my check today from VWOA for 2 car payments. :thumbup:
> 
> Hoping for a phone call soon to have the windows repaired.


 I called last week regarding getting a check. VWoA said they will send the check when they schedule an appt to get the windows fixed. I have yet to get a call to schedule an appt. I called the dealer and they had just heard about a fix and it would take 2.5 hours to fix each side. I just want it fixed!


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Finally got the call today from Volkswagen Customer Care to tell me I have an appointment at my dealer on October 9th at 9am. Once my window is fixed my Beetle will be a snug as a Bug in a rug. No other issues. No wind noises, no rattling hatch, no paint issues absolutely nothing.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

cbugrun said:


> Finally got the call today from Volkswagen Customer Care to tell me I have an appointment at my dealer on October 9th at 9am. Once my window is fixed my Beetle will be a snug as a Bug in a rug. No other issues. No wind noises, no rattling hatch, no paint issues absolutely nothing.


 If all goes as you described, Babie and I will welcome you with open arms.......and 
properly functioning windows to the 'Fixed Windows Club'..... which has very few 
members to date. Babie is designing a tattoo depicting a closed side window with 
the ghost of Ferdie Porsche giving a 'thumb's up' in the center of it. I think it's something 
all three of us should get somewhere on our bodies. I've got this bald spot on my head 
that it would fill nicely. Don't know where Babie plans to place her's but she is an extrovert 
and that should mean it will appear somewhere to garner attention from onlookers.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> If all goes as you described, Babie and I will welcome you with open arms.......and
> properly functioning windows to the 'Fixed Windows Club'..... which has very few
> members to date. Babie is designing a tattoo depicting a closed side window with
> the ghost of Ferdie Porsche giving a 'thumb's up' in the center of it. I think it's something
> ...


 
Count me in!


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

I want a bald spot to tattoo. Wait! No I just want these windows fixed. 


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

taking the buf into today to get the windows fixed


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> taking the buf into today to get the windows fixed


 Bet you are happy. BTW you sure are up early.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Received another call this morning from Volkswagen Customer Care confirming my appointment on October 9th and a rental car for my use while my windows are being repaired. Was told the dealer would have my car for one day. Looking forward to getting this over with so I can thoroughly enjoy my fast little Bug thanks to APR tuning.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> If all goes as you described, Babie and I will welcome you with open arms.......and
> properly functioning windows to the 'Fixed Windows Club'..... which has very few
> members to date. Babie is designing a tattoo depicting a closed side window with
> the ghost of Ferdie Porsche giving a 'thumb's up' in the center of it. I think it's something
> ...


 Thanks Ridge, yes, I noticed that I enjoyed the car 1000% more when the windows were functioning as they should. Drive up banks and that afternoon latte at the drive up window was no longer a dreaded event. Even the guy at Starbucks asked about my windows...yup, my brother who now has my old 12, was glad.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Suddenly I need to see pictures of Babie... I'm intrigued.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

eunos94 said:


> Suddenly I need to see pictures of Babie... I'm intrigued.


 lol


----------



## justlkn (Feb 14, 2012)

Mine goes in tomorrow for the window fix!! Yea!!!!:laugh: Wish me luck!!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

justlkn said:


> Mine goes in tomorrow for the window fix!! Yea!!!!:laugh: Wish me luck!!


 The aspirations of many go with you !


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

eunos94 said:


> Suddenly I need to see pictures of Babie... I'm intrigued.


 LOL


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, my window has just started the upsy downsy thing.... It has also done the "not quite" closed thing. I STILL LOVE THIS CAR! 
Guess I'd better take him in....


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

When I went to the dealer for my 10K service a couple weeks back, I naturally brought the window issue up again just to have it documented. 

When I picked my car up the Service Manager said that VoA would contact me with a case number since the fix was official. 

Well, as of yesterday I hadn't heard from anyone so I called VoA Customer Care and was told that a letter is going out October 1 to all affected owners detailing the status of "the fix". I said that I had been told that a case number would be issued for my car and the Rep said that they hadn't heard of that and that the fix wasn't official yet. 

I then cited the numerous instances on here where owners had already been called to set up appointments and he seemed dumbfounded. 

He said he was going to have a Regional Rep call both the dealer and I by EOB Monday. 

I have been nice and polite to them each time I've called and have gotten nowhere. 

I don't know who you've all talked to but I seem to get the aloof rookie each time I call.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*the fix is official*

I had my car repaired yesterday, they are changing out the window regulators, and motors. VWoa will make the appointment, and they also make sure the parts are there for the repair. Mine was the first one done at my dealership.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> Well, my window has just started the upsy downsy thing.... It has also done the "not quite" closed thing. I STILL LOVE THIS CAR!
> Guess I'd better take him in....


Welcome home 'Lady Ghia'! Heard your 'tour' was a resounding success and that Lady Gaga
has decided to avoid any cities in future tours where you are also going to be appearing at on
the same dates. Do hope you get rid of the 'upzy downzy' problem.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> I had my car repaired yesterday, they are changing out the window regulators, and motors. VWoa will make the appointment, and they also make sure the parts are there for the repair. Mine was the first one done at my dealership.


Well, They fixed the Windows, and all is well so far, they work as designed so far.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Volkswagen customer care advocates set up an appointment Monday October 1st with one of their master techs to address the upsy downsy issue and my other issues including my car unlocking/locking itself every 10 seconds when it rains and the mysterious window dropping issue where I will come out to discover both windows fully down and usually discover a soaked interior.

Here's hoping they either fix it or replace it with a better car.


----------



## neoyeti (May 16, 2012)

I finally got the call from VWoA! Got an appt for next Thursday and getting a check in 2 weeks.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Is everyone elses windows working? I went outside after having mine done today and they AUTOMATICALLY f*ed up. I'm so far beyond pissed! I called VWoA and she escalated the issue to some Regional person, but I won't hear back from them until Monday. This has to be at least the 5th time I went in for the window issue, and this was the "actual" fix appointment I had scheduled with VWoA. I've been nice to them up to this point, but this is absolutely ridiculous. It's a sad day when my POS previous car (a '06 Kia Rio) went into service less times from 2006-2010 than my 2012 Beetle did between Jan '12 and Oct '12.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

vdub10golf said:


> Is everyone elses windows working? I went outside after having mine done today and they AUTOMATICALLY f*ed up. I'm so far beyond pissed! I called VWoA and she escalated the issue to some Regional person, but I won't hear back from them until Monday. This has to be at least the 5th time I went in for the window issue, and this was the "actual" fix appointment I had scheduled with VWoA. I've been nice to them up to this point, but this is absolutely ridiculous. It's a sad day when my POS previous car (a '06 Kia Rio) went into service less times from 2006-2010 than my 2012 Beetle did between Jan '12 and Oct '12.


It's been six weeks since my window motor was changed and still no problems. I did have to
run the windows up manually.....and hold the switch for about five seconds, to get my auto-
mode feature back to normal after my battery was removed for the install of my upgraded
transmission mount, but all is working perfectly. The only thing I can think of is checking to
find out if your original motor was 'fixed' or did they actually put in a new motor like the one
that was rushed in for me from Germany? Maybe the mechanic who 'supposedly' fixed your's,
did something wrong? My mechanic at VW said mine was a simple 'remove and replace'
procedure and didn't involve a fix that has been reported as something being done now.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

I'm the first at my specific dealership to get 'the fix' and my windows work just exactly how I expect windows to work. zip up zip down no weird noises makes me happy about this part of the repair. Let's see if the other stuff they did fixes the rest.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

eunos94 said:


> I'm the first at my specific dealership to get 'the fix' and my windows work just exactly how I expect windows to work. zip up zip down no weird noises makes me happy about this part of the repair. Let's see if the other stuff they did fixes the rest.


I assume it was a re-calibration of the software in the original motor that was done. Or,
do you know if the complete motor was replaced?


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

ridgemanron said:


> I assume it was a re-calibration of the software in the original motor that was done. Or,
> do you know if the complete motor was replaced?


2x window motors from Germany - confirmed after talking to master tech direct from Volkswagen that this combined with a flash of updated software will fix MOST issues with the regulator binding effecting only about 1500 cars.

2x clips

2x wiring harness - for my car only as mine were nicked by the dealer from a past repair attempt

2x window regulators - He stated that some were binding and he replaced mine as a just in case.

They also replaced my carpet and padding as per my request and fully detailed my car inside and out.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

They have my car back in service today. Told me I was a "guinea pig" for a new thing they're trying... I'm going to ask them for more info when I pick it up. Not expecting it to be fixed as this is my 6th window appointment.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

vdub10golf said:


> They have my car back in service today. Told me I was a "guinea pig" for a new thing they're trying... I'm going to ask them for more info when I pick it up. Not expecting it to be fixed as this is my 6th window appointment.


As of right now, my windows are FINALLY working. They said my car was one of three cars with this update to test it out, and that the parts they replaced it with the last time were the parts they're changing on the rest of the Beetles which is why it wasn't working. They flew out some engineer but I'm wondering why he wasn't there the day before when I had scheduled to have it fixed with VWoA, and why there are two different "fixes"- the first which doesn't do anything at all to fix it?


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Well tomorrow is D day or should I say W day for window fix. Appointment at 9am. Dealer says they need the car for a day so they will provide me with a loaner. Really looking forward to being able to use my drivers window. Passenger window has never been a problem but I understanding they are fixing both. No other issues with my Beetle. Drives great, no rattles. Very tight car. Love the Fender sound system.


----------



## 2012BeetleT (Oct 8, 2012)

Has anyone had any luck coding the windows with vag-com or using the key fob to roll windows up/down?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

2012BeetleT said:


> Has anyone had any luck coding the windows with vag-com or using the key fob to roll windows up/down?


I was able to, but with the window issues it doesn't work great to roll then up. Rolling down works correctly of course

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 2012BeetleT (Oct 8, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I was able to, but with the window issues it doesn't work great to roll then up. Rolling down works correctly of course


Good to know, thanks. I'm going to give it a shot, just got the Beetle this weekend, and I didn't realize how annoying the windows were going to be.


----------



## ourlee (Jul 19, 2010)

*Your window problems may be over*

I spoke with the nice folks at Linden VW after reading on vortex they sold and supported APR and HPA. I'm interested in a TDi bug and ill be chipping it. Anyhow, I also asked them about the windows and was told that VW sent the dealers a new bulletin that will go into effect 10/9. New motors for both doors are to be installed on all bugs sold AND in inventory, including '13s.

Same old? Guess we'll find out.


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

What about the people that already spent the money? Well I was also told today at the dealer that the recall was submitted last week and parts are on delivery.. I was told I was put on the headache customer list 

-Wes


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

I spoke to VWoA this afternoon, following up on my interaction with my dealer here in Omaha. I was told that VW has submitted an order for the replacement parts, but as of yet does not have a delivery estimate from their supplier. Maybe VWoA is telling people that it will be longer than it actually will be for parts to reach dealerships, but I was told it could be late November/early December before parts are readily available.


----------



## 2012BeetleT (Oct 8, 2012)

I spoke to the dealer today and they said tomorrow will be the day VW gives out instructions to the dealers on the fix. In the mean time, if you have vag-com, you can set up your key fob to roll windows up/down. It's not a fix thoug, but pretty cool!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

2012BeetleT said:


> I spoke to the dealer today and they said tomorrow will be the day VW gives out instructions to the dealers on the fix. In the mean time, if you have vag-com, you can set up your key fob to roll windows up/down. It's not a fix thoug, but pretty cool!


My dealer has had instructions on what the fix is for a least three weeks. My car is being repaired today because I stayed on Volkswagen Of Americas ass to get mine fixed. When I arrived at the dealer today they told me that out of all of their customers who have the window issue I am the only one who is getting the repair done today. They only have parts for my car and have no idea when additional parts will arrive. A Volkswagen engineer will be on site today to supervise the work. Should have my car back tomorrow.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

I was just talking with a buddy on a Mazda forum about the power and influence of the internet on manufacturers. One of the influences we discussed was that it seems that people that are on the big forums tend to get the first repairs.

Looking through this thread alone I can spot at least a half dozen 'first repair' customers including myself. How many of you dropped being on VWvortex to VWoA or had someone from VWvortex help your case along?

I know that I wouldn't have been moved to the top of the list with out the help of Jamie and am eternally grateful.

Jamie, you need anything that I can help with you need only ask. Thanks for being there for us! :heart::beer::beer::heart::beer::thumbup:


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Happy to report that my windows are fixed. Dropped off the car at 9am this morning and pick it up at 3:15pm. Both drivers and passenger work perfectly. So glad I did not over react like some people did and had Volkswagen buy back my Beetle and replace it with another one of their models. I am really not interested in any of their other models so I am glad things worked out the way they did. Unlike other Beetle owners I have no other issues with my car except for the windows which are now fine. It drives beautifully especially with the APR Stage I upgrade and I love they way it looks. The weather has cooled off in Georgia so it is so nice to drive with the windows down and the sunroof open. Those of you who have not had they window repair yet hang in there it should be done soon.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

cbugrun said:


> Happy to report that my windows are fixed. Dropped off the car at 9am this morning and pick it up at 3:15pm. Both drivers and passenger work perfectly. So glad I did not over react like some people did and had Volkswagen buy back my Beetle and replace it with another one of their models. I am really not interested in any of their other models so I am glad things worked out the way they did. Unlike other Beetle owners I have no other issues with my car except for the windows which are now fine. It drives beautifully especially with the APR Stage I upgrade and I love they way it looks. The weather has cooled off in Georgia so it is so nice to drive with the windows down and the sunroof open. Those of you who have not had they window repair yet hang in there it should be done soon.


Welcome to the 'Fixed Window Club' ! I'm sure when Babie gets back from shopping she will
add her congratulations and commend you on your patient but methodical approach to getting
the problem solved. Was told she needs to get some specific needs for her Beetle taken care
of by her VW Service Dept and that she felt the plain 'little black' dress needed to be replaced by one with some 'Beyonce type' sparkle if she was going to stand out and get served first. Maybe
I should wear 'sparkly' sneakers the next time I go in for service assistance....but for some
reason I just don't think it will make me as successful as she will 'undoubtedly' be.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Welcome to the 'Fixed Window Club' ! I'm sure when Babie gets back from shopping she will
> add her congratulations and commend you on your patient but methodical approach to getting
> the problem solved. Was told she needs to get some specific needs for her Beetle taken care
> of by her VW Service Dept and that she felt the plain 'little black' dress needed to be replaced by one with some 'Beyonce type' sparkle if she was going to stand out and get served first. Maybe
> ...


Thanks. It sure is nice to have the window issue behind us. Seems like this little car takes a beating on this forum so its now nice to own one without any problems. Like any new product the first year is sometimes challenging but one you get the bugs out ( no pun intended ) it usually works out fine. As an example I just purchased a new model handgun from Sig Sauer. The gun would not operate properly so after just one week of ownership I had to send it back to Sig to get an upgraded extractor installed. It came back a few days ago and it now runs flawlessly. If its a good product to start with we just need to give the manufacturer time to correct any issues.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Welcome to the 'Fixed Window Club' ! I'm sure when Babie gets back from shopping she will
> add her congratulations and commend you on your patient but methodical approach to getting
> the problem solved. Was told she needs to get some specific needs for her Beetle taken care
> of by her VW Service Dept and that she felt the plain 'little black' dress needed to be replaced by one with some 'Beyonce type' sparkle if she was going to stand out and get served first. Maybe
> ...


Yup, been workn and a shopn. Congrats, nice when things work as they should, 

I have a new window problem...fingerprints of people looking in my car. Got the windows tinted, but my cars looks so sharpe, people are curious of the inside. I now keep window wipes in the GB.


----------



## kballard72 (Jul 2, 2012)

HOLY SMOKES and THE LOVE OF PETE and ALL THINGS HOLY.... my window rolled up after its "official fix" today...


----------



## neoyeti (May 16, 2012)

Got my check today!!! Came in handy I tell ya. 2 car payments worth of cash. Nice to get an apology letter also. I take the car in Thursday.


----------



## Whirlybird (Sep 11, 2012)

I just got word that VW of Huntington (LI, NY) has not gotten any window-fix parts and they have no idea when they will be getting them. They did say that they've heard that California has already gotten the parts. My luck to be on the other side of the country.

Will those with their windows fixed mind giving an idea as to which state you had you Beetle fixed in?


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Whirlybird said:


> I just got word that VW of Huntington (LI, NY) has not gotten any window-fix parts and they have no idea when they will be getting them. They did say that they've heard that California has already gotten the parts. My luck to be on the other side of the country.
> 
> Will those with their windows fixed mind giving an idea as to which state you had you Beetle fixed in?


Georgia( Atlanta Area ) So far mine is the only one fixed at my dealer but other dealers in Georgia have received the parts and have fixed several cars.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Whirlybird said:


> I just got word that VW of Huntington (LI, NY) has not gotten any window-fix parts and they have no idea when they will be getting them. They did say that they've heard that California has already gotten the parts. My luck to be on the other side of the country.
> 
> Will those with their windows fixed mind giving an idea as to which state you had you Beetle fixed in?


I'm in St Louis and they have not been fixed, does that help? bwahahaha

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

Northeast Ohio - First and only customer to receive the official fix. So far so good.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

My 2012 TB was probably the '1st' to receive a new window motor that was specifically
'rush' ordered from Germany's stock of new motors on a Monday, arriving on Thursday
and installed that day. It's been two months and all is working well. You're not that
far from my dealership in Bay Ridge, Brooklyn and perhaps you should check with their
service dept (Bay Ridge VW - 90th Street - Between 5th and 4th Avenues. 718-680-0202.
The two reps I've dealt with are Nelson and Jerry, with the actual mechanic who did the
motor change being named Gus. Good luck ! Tell them you need a new motor like the one
they placed in Ron's Black Beetle.


----------



## Whirlybird (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who answered regarding the state their Beetle was fixed. It seems like each state (or dealership) is getting theirs in drips and drabs. 

I'm so glad that once fixed, your windows have been working like they should have from the very beginning. 

Ron, I was born in Bay Ridge at Shore Road Hospital a long time ago. The family has finally all moved away but they still go to the 17th of May Norwegian Independence Day Parade there. Thanks for the information on the VW dealer there.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Whirlybird said:


> Thanks to everyone who answered regarding the state their Beetle was fixed. It seems like each state (or dealership) is getting theirs in drips and drabs.
> 
> I'm so glad that once fixed, your windows have been working like they should have from the very beginning.
> 
> Ron, I was born in Bay Ridge at Shore Road Hospital a long time ago. The family has finally all moved away but they still go to the 17th of May Norwegian Independence Day Parade there. Thanks for the information on the VW dealer there.


It's funny that after I answered you and visited a salesman friend at the dealer, I saw the
service rep (Nelson) walking with a tech rep from VW. My salesman friend told me that the
meeting had to do with the motor for the windows. Something must be brewing, and hopefully
it will end up with motors being installed.


----------



## Whirlybird (Sep 11, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> It's funny that after I answered you and visited a salesman friend at the dealer, I saw the
> service rep (Nelson) walking with a tech rep from VW. My salesman friend told me that the
> meeting had to do with the motor for the windows. Something must be brewing, and hopefully
> it will end up with motors being installed.


I'm hoping only good can come from the brewing and more and more motors show up.


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

Wife got a call from the dealer yesterday for a Monday the 15th appointment to replace the stress cracked windshield and the window motor.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

I just got the call today. Parts are ordered and should be here soon!


----------



## Whirlybird (Sep 11, 2012)

IMC and Plex, congratulations on the good news. Would you mind naming the state/area the repairs are going to take place?


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

I was told the repairs would be made here soon, but when I called today they had no answer. This is really getting old.


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

The dealer my wife is taking the car to is in Portland Oregon. Armstrong VW. Bought a fair amount of new cars over the years and this is the best dealer we have ever dealt with, sales and service.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Whirlybird said:


> IMC and Plex, congratulations on the good news. Would you mind naming the state/area the repairs are going to take place?


Indianapolis, IN and my dealer set up a bogus service date for me so as soon as the parts came they will be assigned to my vehicle first and won't be claimed by someone else.


----------



## Whirlybird (Sep 11, 2012)

plex03 said:


> Indianapolis, IN and my dealer set up a bogus service date for me so as soon as the parts came they will be assigned to my vehicle first and won't be claimed by someone else.


Good idea.


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

Still no fix available here in Ottawa. I have a feeling that VWoA and VWC don't get the same TSB info, at least not at the same time. Will check back with them in 2 - 3 weeks. Now that winter is on the doorstep, I won't be using the windows a whole lot anyhow.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

got mine fixed
drove a routan for a day
now all is good


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Skimmy290 said:


> got mine fixed
> drove a routan for a day
> now all is good


At least our window motors don't catch fire like the fiasco Toyota is going through. I thought
I read that over 7.4 million cars were affected. And no one in China will even think about buying
a Toyota since their people were told that Japan is not willing to relinquish two little islands
Japan controls that China claims belongs to them. China still wants reparations from Japan,
going back to WWII and Japan refuses to pay for the atrocities their soldiers committed against
the Chinese population back then.


----------



## neoyeti (May 16, 2012)

I drove a Jetta SE for a day while they were fixing our windows here in Albuquerque. -- Not Impressed at all with the Jetta! Sister-in-law got a CC for a week -- besides the windows she has some paint problems on her Beetle. So nice to actually be able to use the windows like a normal car!


----------



## azjwl (May 16, 2006)

*2012 Beetle auto up driver's window*

We are having the same problem with the driver's window, but have not contacted our dealer. By holding the button up, the window will raise to the fully closed position.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

neoyeti said:


> I drove a Jetta SE for a day while they were fixing our windows here in Albuquerque. -- Not Impressed at all with the Jetta! Sister-in-law got a CC for a week -- besides the windows she has some paint problems on her Beetle. So nice to actually be able to use the windows like a normal car!


Oh, so You got the Jetta, and She got the CC, hmm, why doesn't that surprise me


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

Dealer replaced the window motor today but ran out of time to replace the windshield. They gave my wife a 2012. Jetta tdi to use until tomorrow pm.She loves the Jetta. The acceleration reminds her of the VR6 Jetta the daughter once owned.I was impressed with the leg room front and back and I am 6-4 tall. Thinking of getting a Jetta tdi or Passage tdi for my next car.


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

I have an appointment for Thursday this week to have both windows fixed. I am also having them look at the gas tank, which won't let me fill it up. Even after I top it off 4 or 5 times it will only fill 3/4 of the way. Hopefully I will join the "fixed window club".


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

Went to the dealer with my wife to pick up her car.The had replaced both window motors .Also replaced the stress cracked windshield.Excellent job on the windshield replacement.When I got in on the passanger side I noticed the window down 1 inch.Long story short the new motor was defective. They did have extra and we waited while they replaced it.Great dealer great service ,Armstrong VW in Portland Oregon.


----------



## jenn02 (Jul 18, 2012)

We got the windows fixed on ours about a month ago, which was its own kind of disaster. The dealer didn't have any idea why I was there (VWoA was handling the parts shipment), dealer didn't know whose parts had showed up and told me that they had no idea how to replace the motors so they'd have to be on the phone with VW to figure it out. You can imagine the confidence that inspired.

Windows seem to be working, but now I can't hold my hand on the door handle and roll the windows down/open the sunroof anymore. Took it in for the 90 day check this morning and when I mentioned that to the service adviser, I was told that my car didn't do that. I asked him to check again, and sure enough, he says, that should happen. I was told that the dealer is too uncomfortable to look into the issue any further now that my windows are functional.

I have to find another dealer.


----------



## MrEddy (Jan 2, 2006)

I read this thread a few days after getting my '12 2.0T and thought I got off easy. Of course the next morning they started acting up.

Took it to the dealer that day. The drivers window would act up every time they tried it but they couldn't get the passenger window to misbehave. Their write up stated that both windows weren't working and they ordered two new motors. (kudos to Carousel Motors in Iowa City :thumbup: )

They expected to have the motors in on Wednesday the 16th, but so far they have not received them. So I'm potentially waiting for them to show up. Mine seem to work OK if I don't use the Auto-Up feature.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Got an email from the dealer yesterday, he said my wife's '13 is at the Port, but they weren't releasing it until the windows were done. I guess it affects 13's with a relatively new build as well?

Unless the dealer is just blowing smoke, he initially said we would have the car two weeks ago. not a real big deal, we got good money for her '10 final edition, and we are still driving it, racking up the miles.


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

dropped the car off thursday morning... One motor came in late, dash loose, and a fuel tank that would only fill 3/4 of the way for some reason.. they scratched a part of the dash and now the car wont be ready until monday. I have a VW meet and greet tomorrow.. so much for that.


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

NorthGaTurbo'd said:


> dropped the car off thursday morning... One motor came in late, dash loose, and a fuel tank that would only fill 3/4 of the way for some reason.. they scratched a part of the dash and now the car wont be ready until monday. I have a VW meet and greet tomorrow.. so much for that.
> 
> 
> 2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo
> ...


At least they are standing by the work and not trying to give you a scratched dash back. I had to go rounds with the service adviser at Mazda after a radio recall on my Mazda2. They put a dent in one of the dash trim panels when removing the radio and tried to give me the car back that way. I had to fight all the way up to their corporate office before getting the dash trim panel replaced.


----------



## jerryn63 (Oct 20, 2012)

*I took delivery of a new 2012 Turbo Beetle on 10/18/2012 so far no window problem*

I took delivery of a Reef Blue 2.0 T 2012 Beetle last week. The dealer informed me upfront that there's a TSB for the window and they will fix it, also mentioned that this car hasn't had the issue. The car I purchased was in the showroom. 

When the weather is nice I like to drive with the sunroof open and the windows down. So far I've had no problems. The windows automatically tuck and untuck out of the rubber cabin seal. It's been fine.
I am going to ask to hold off on the repair. Maybe I'm one of the lucky ones and I've got the new firmware controlling the windows.


----------



## Guitar (Jun 1, 2012)

*90 day check?*

90 day check?

Uh oh. Should I have been contacted around 90 days for a check?


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Guitar said:


> 90 day check?
> 
> Uh oh. Should I have been contacted around 90 days for a check?


I set up my appointment for my 90 day check the day I bought my 2012 Beetle Turbo. You should probably contact the dealership and set up an appointment.


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

Guitar said:


> 90 day check?
> 
> Uh oh. Should I have been contacted around 90 days for a check?


VW Canada doesn't seem to bother with these. And really, unless you've had a problem, they are pretty pointless.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

TragicallyHip said:


> VW Canada doesn't seem to bother with these. And really, unless you've had a problem, they are pretty pointless.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Anytime a manufacturer wants to give my product a once over for free I am there. On my 90 day inspection my window issues were documented with Volkswagen of America which I believe assisted in getting my repair done sooner rather than later.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

cbugrun said:


> Anytime a manufacturer wants to give my product a once over for free I am there. On my 90 day inspection my window issues were documented with Volkswagen of America which I believe assisted in getting my repair done sooner rather than later.


100% agree with this. It was the first chance I had to document the window issues as well. 

Good news is that mine is actually in today getting the real fix done.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Got my car back today. 

Good news: Windows fixed. 

Bad News: they broke part of the door panel where the plate with the up/down button mounts in the handle so I left with an order for a new door panel.


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

I got mine back today. Windows fixed! They also got some stuff ALL the way across the drivers side and drove my car up on the curb. Put my bumper in the dirt and scraped my under plastic.

In closing.. windows work/dealership doesnt.


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

NorthGaTurbo'd said:


> I got mine back today. Windows fixed! They also got some stuff ALL the way across the drivers side and drove my car up on the curb. Put my bumper in the dirt and scraped my under plastic.
> 
> In closing.. windows work/dealership doesnt.
> 
> ...


Are you serious! Who is the dealer and are they going to repair your car? I would be crazy mad.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Been a week or so since I got my windows fixed and (so farrr) so good. I'm just noticing my interior doorhandle feels a little different when I open it, like its hitting up or clicking against something.


----------



## jerryn63 (Oct 20, 2012)

*So far my 2012 Turbo windows are ok, no problems yet!*

I picked up my 2012 Turbo Beetle last thursday. So far the windows are fine! 
Maybe they were fixed before I bought the car. :wave:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

jerryn63 said:


> I picked up my 2012 Turbo Beetle last thursday. So far the windows are fine!
> Maybe they were fixed before I bought the car. :wave:


We did hear a rumor that the 'window fairy' was seen in your neck of the woods so
it's quite possible the fairy fixed your window without anyone knowing it. If you find
any fairy dust on the inside ledge of your driver's window, you can be sure that a
visit has taken place. P.S. - 'The Cadenza Man' pays top dollar for fairy dust. You 
can contact him if you have any and he will gladly take it off your hands for a
handsome price.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> We did hear a rumor that the 'window fairy' was seen in your neck of the woods so
> it's quite possible the fairy fixed your window without anyone knowing it. If you find
> any fairy dust on the inside ledge of your driver's window, you can be sure that a
> visit has taken place. P.S. - 'The Cadenza Man' pays top dollar for fairy dust. You
> ...


Hi Ridge. Had seen some 12's with the fix done prior to sales. Dealers griped, VW did their magic.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Babie said:


> Hi Ridge. Had seen some 12's with the fix done prior to sales. Dealers griped, VW did their magic.


Hopefully VW's window motor fiasco is a thing of the past. 'The Cadenza Man' thinks the same
original motor is sitting in our 'Mars Lander' Curiosity, so that 'fix' will be a 'tad more difficult' to
rectify since an on-sight repair technician doesn't seem possible. If your boyfriend get's any
updated info on this, keep us informed.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Stopped by my dealership today to see how the window fix is progressing. They told me they are averaging 2 to 3 a day and that all of their 2012 dealer inventory has been repaired. So far none of the 2013's have reported any window issues. Mine have been working perfectly since they were fixed on October 9th. BTW the parts for the dealer inventory were under a separate allocation.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Hopefully VW's window motor fiasco is a thing of the past. 'The Cadenza Man' thinks the same
> original motor is sitting in our 'Mars Lander' Curiosity, so that 'fix' will be a 'tad more difficult' to
> rectify since an on-sight repair technician doesn't seem possible. If your boyfriend get's any
> updated info on this, keep us informed.


Ok...he said that the fix has to be done SUPER PERFECT, to work properly. 

Look at the new Nissan Alts, all will be recalled. First model year blues. Hate Nissan, love my B...


----------



## cWade (May 26, 2010)

Are the windows an issue in both the turbo and non-turbo?
I really like these cars but don't want to buy one and immediately have it in service.

Thank You


----------



## neoyeti (May 16, 2012)

Got my windows fixed 2 weeks ago. Worked good but I was getting a whistling noise and the ambient light ring around the speaker wasn't working on my passenger side. They fixed it today -- hopefully all is well. 

It is so nice to be able to roll my windows up like in a normal car!


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

cWade said:


> Are the windows an issue in both the turbo and non-turbo?
> I really like these cars but don't want to buy one and immediately have it in service.
> 
> Thank You


Yup didn't matter which model you bought. However if you do buy a 2012 you CAN insist they are fixed before delivery. If you buy a 2013 it's no longer an issue.

Other than the window thing there are surprisingly few teething issues with these cars. Looks like clear sailing from here on out.

Aside from a handful of people with early production cars that had some wind noise, hatch rattles, a couple cracked windshields and recently a couple people with sunroof problems that is. However these only seem to affect the 1% which is inline with any other car on the market unlike the window issue which affected the 99%.


----------



## cWade (May 26, 2010)

Thank You - I will restrict my looking to 2013 models.


----------



## GigiH (Oct 26, 2012)

*Waiting for my 2013 Turbo Beetle!*



cWade said:


> Thank You - I will restrict my looking to 2013 models.


I signed all the paperwork for a 2013 Turbo Beetle on Oct. 15 and was told the vehicle was in transit and I'd have it within a few days......now it's been almost 2 weeks and I am being told it is the window issue, that even the 2013's have to be fixed and they will not be released to the dealer until the repair is made. I still don't know when I'll get the car. A little frustrating, but I can wait. Just an FYI for you!!


----------



## cWade (May 26, 2010)

Thank You.
Are cars available on the lot repaired?


----------



## GigiH (Oct 26, 2012)

cWade said:


> Thank You.
> Are cars available on the lot repaired?


Hmmm....not sure, but at least you can go armed with the right questions!! Good luck! I just spoke with my dealer and since mine is actually a "sold" unit and not just going to a dealership as inventory, apparently it has been pushed up and should be here this week. I can't wait!!


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

cWade said:


> Thank You.
> Are cars available on the lot repaired?


If I remember correctly, the repair priority went as follows:



1st were the ones at the assembly line. They stopped MY2013 production briefly until they had parts for every car being built from that point.

2nd were the 2013's built but not shipped and/or at port. (as parts became available)

3rd were any remaining 2012's unsold (as more parts became available)

4th were sold 2012's beginning with the larger markets (as part inventory increased)

5th were the smaller dealers (parts now readily available)


As an owner of an early built 2012 myself (Sept. of '11), all I can say is don't let the window issue detract you from buying a 2012 vs. a 2013. Especially if you can get a much better deal on a 2012. 

The window defect is for all intents and purposes a dead issue now. The CORRECT fix is available and a dealer should be able to have that corrected prior to sale. 

Outside of that, I've had no other major issues with my vehicle and I'm happy as heck with it.


----------



## GigiH (Oct 26, 2012)

*Good feedback!*



plex03 said:


> If I remember correctly, the repair priority went as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's good info! I am looking forward to getting my Beetle.....the wait is killing me!!umpkin:


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

GigiH said:


> I signed all the paperwork for a 2013 Turbo Beetle on Oct. 15 and was told the vehicle was in transit and I'd have it within a few days......now it's been almost 2 weeks and I am being told it is the window issue, that even the 2013's have to be fixed and they will not be released to the dealer until the repair is made. I still don't know when I'll get the car. A little frustrating, but I can wait. Just an FYI for you!!


You do not have to worry with the most recent build date and at this time. YOU WILL NOT GET ONE WITH A BAD WINDOW MOTOR. Please take my word, and enjoy you new B..You will love it.


----------



## genuino (Sep 5, 2006)

*New Turbo here!*

Took delivery of my new 2012 and before signing and leaving the dealership, checked the windows and had the issues, waited for the two motors to be replaced, hour and a half wait, all perfect, signed the papers and left .


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

Been about two weeks since my wife had the window motors replaced in her July 2011 built Beetle. No more problems!


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Had mine replaced last Friday.*

There is no offical recall, there is a tech service bullentin about the problem, so if it happens, go to the dealer and they will order the new motors and install.



KNEWBUG


----------



## cdotr (Dec 26, 2007)

Any reference numbers for the TSB to mention at the dealer?

I was at the dealer the about 2 weeks ago and asked about it. A Technician knew of the problem and indicated they had already done some work to correct the issue. However, the issue had persisted from whatever they had done. He'd said something about a gear that they replaced, so it does not sound to be the same as the latest TSB.

Two days ago I had to restart my car 6 times before the window would close correctly when exiting the car. That's the problem I have the most trouble with. I can deal with the window not doing the express up correctly. Its that the window doesn't always close when exiting the vehicle.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

cdotr said:


> Its that the window doesn't always close when exiting the vehicle.


Reset the auto up&down/pinch protection feature as documented in the owners manual if your windows fail to roll up properly after two attempts. Also a pain in the neck, but better than having to stop and restart the car multiple times.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

cdotr said:


> Any reference numbers for the TSB to mention at the dealer?
> 
> I was at the dealer the about 2 weeks ago and asked about it. A Technician knew of the problem and indicated they had already done some work to correct the issue. However, the issue had persisted from whatever they had done. He'd said something about a gear that they replaced, so it does not sound to be the same as the latest TSB.
> 
> ...



Chris, 

Sounds like they attempted the first "unofficial" fix which, as many of us experienced, wasn't the fix. 

They need to order you the new motors and possibly regulators. 

They shouldn't put up a fight at all.

The specific part numbers are as follows:



5C5-959-801-M-Z01 WINDOW MOTOR
5C5-959-802-P-Z01 WINDOW MOTOR
5C5-837-461-B REGULATOR
5C5-837-462-B REGULATOR


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Finally got my second (and hopefully final) window fix. Just picked it up Friday evening. So far so good.


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

Looks like mine should be going in within the next week, at least if I'm to believe the service adviser at my dealership...they've been straight forward with me thus far, so I'm hopeful!!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

the beet said:


> Finally got my second (and hopefully final) window fix. Just picked it up Friday evening. So far so good.


Just try not to breathe in the direction of the window, for it could set off an extensive amount
of upsy-down-zies. :laugh:


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

*Volkswagen Canada going cheap?*

Was at the dealer for my first oil change yesterday and inquired with the service manager about the window fix. He said they were making progress, and showed me a tool he was just sent labeled a window regulator guide gauge (or gauge guide... forget which) and was still in the plastic package. Looked like it was die-cast metal about 4 inches long, cylindrical with different diameters at each end. He was sent a notice to expect a TSB in the coming days explaining how to use the gauge to fix the window problem.

Looks like VW Canada is going the cheapest possible route to fix the problem, instead of ordering new motors. Doesn't really surprise me, this being the home of the "City Jetta/Golf" and where bluetooth is a $675 option.

Will keep you all posted.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

My service appointment to fix the windows is set! Drop it off Monday evening and it will be done Tuesday (with a loaner provided of course).


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

plex03 said:


> Chris,
> 
> Sounds like they attempted the first "unofficial" fix which, as many of us experienced, wasn't the fix.
> 
> ...


Just got back from picking mine up after getting "the fix". The part numbers on my invoice are the same as above, with the exception of the regulator part numbers ending with -C rather than -B. Also have the TSB number, 2028594. 

Going to go through the drive thru tonight for dinner, just because I can!!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Got mine fixed the other day, soooooo much better

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

After amazing follow up the first 2 days my dealer rep never called me again. Sadly, my Beetle is being traded in tomorrow morning. It's practically monsooning here today and my window wont close. I have loved my Beetle but living in OR this has been miserable. Maybe I'll try my luck in the future with a 2013


----------



## commander919 (Sep 24, 2012)

LC6X said:


> After amazing follow up the first 2 days my dealer rep never called me again. Sadly, my Beetle is being traded in tomorrow morning. It's practically monsooning here today and my window wont close. I have loved my Beetle but living in OR this has been miserable. Maybe I'll try my luck in the future with a 2013


I hope you went through your state's lemon laws to get the car bought back instead of taking the hit in depreciation yourself. If not, contact a lemon law lawyer before you trade it in and take a loss in value. VW bought mine back after getting a lawyer involved and I had no out of pocket expense.


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

commander919 said:


> I hope you went through your state's lemon laws to get the car bought back instead of taking the hit in depreciation yourself. If not, contact a lemon law lawyer before you trade it in and take a loss in value. VW bought mine back after getting a lawyer involved and I had no out of pocket expense.


I have an employee lease so I don't take any sort of a hit, just turn it in and take the keys to my new one :beer:


----------



## Eoo (Nov 18, 2012)

Had the window motor gremlin problem. I just got the Beetle back with these following parts replaced:

HOURS LABOR: 3.20

5C5-837-461-B REGULATOR
5C5-837-462-B REGULATOR
5C5-959-801-M-Z01 WIN.MOT.
5C5-959-802-P-Z01 WIN.MOT.

The windows are working fine so far!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

I bought mine last weekend with the most recent recall already performed, they work flawless unlike our white example which hasn't gone in yet :/


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

vdub10golf said:


> Been a week or so since I got my windows fixed and (so farrr) so good. I'm just noticing my interior doorhandle feels a little different when I open it, like its hitting up or clicking against something.


THIS!

I picked my new 2012 up last night, they fixed the windows prior to me picking it up. However the door pull rattles. I don't really want them to take the door apart again, they never go back together correctly. I think I'm going to put a piece of felt on the back of the handle and see if it works.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

I picked up my 2012 Beetle last week and they ordered the part for both doors the same day and made an appointment to have it fixed and I have had no problems so far...as for the door handle issue, I have had no problems there either. While its under warranty I would take it back and have them fix it til its right...we pay too much for these cars for them not be perfect when we buy them.


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

TragicallyHip said:


> ...showed me a tool he was just sent labeled a window regulator guide gauge (or gauge guide... forget which) ...
> 
> Looks like VW Canada is going the cheapest possible route to fix the problem, instead of ordering new motors.


Heard back from the dealer today. VW Canada finally re-issued the TSB, now calling for new window motors. Mine are on order. They are going to use the regulator guide gauge to take some measurements to see if those parts also need to be replaced. Getting there! Have developed the "thunk in the trunk" noise I need to investigate, and a buzz/rattle from the driver's side door panel when the Fender is putting out some bass. Hopefully can get them all taken care of in one visit and then VW perfection will be mine


----------



## leizir (Aug 22, 2012)

i have mi windows fixed too...but now when i close it i hear a "silicon vs glass" noise...next week they try to clean my guarnition...

do u have the same problem?:banghead:


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

Just got mine back from having the window motors replaced and the 20k mile service done. I'm so glad that they're working now!

Did anyone else get _another_ apology letter with a $50 prepaid credit card from VWOA?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

TechnoBlue01 said:


> Just got mine back from having the window motors replaced and the 20k mile service done. I'm so glad that they're working now!
> 
> Did anyone else get _another_ apology letter with a $50 prepaid credit card from VWOA?


Yup sure did

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Yup sure did
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Same here. Just got it the other day.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes. Got mine last week.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

No second apology letter for me, let alone a first one. This while I'm tempted to open another case with VW corporate and wishing I never let go of my '10 GTI.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

plex03 said:


> Same here. Just got it the other day.


Would something like this be sent to all Beetle owners? Or do you have to prompt VW first/inquire about having the issue? If you've never contacted your dealer/VW about having the issue, will they bother sending me a letter?

I personally have never had the window issue, but that's probably because I had heard about the issue before buying my 2012 Turbo Beetle and I have never engaged the automatic window feature, just the "manual" feature (not pressing the button down all the way lol)


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

I had both window motors replaced about a week ago. The windows work great now but I noticed the dealer forgot to plug in my door lock switch on the driver door. So I cant lock or unlock the doors from the inside button. Im just going to pop off the panel myself an plug the button back in.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

sonic_va said:


> No second apology letter for me, let alone a first one. This while I'm tempted to open another case with VW corporate and wishing I never let go of my '10 GTI.


So your windows haven't been fixed yet? How long has the first case been open? And did you get any payments taken care of?



NickSarazen said:


> Would something like this be sent to all Beetle owners? Or do you have to prompt VW first/inquire about having the issue? If you've never contacted your dealer/VW about having the issue, will they bother sending me a letter?
> 
> I personally have never had the window issue, but that's probably because I had heard about the issue before buying my 2012 Turbo Beetle and I have never engaged the automatic window feature, just the "manual" feature (not pressing the button down all the way lol)


No, I imagine this would only go out to those who called VWOA and complained. And this issue didn't just happen if you tried to roll up the windows on auto.




Tvp125 said:


> I had both window motors replaced about a week ago. The windows work great now but I noticed the dealer forgot to plug in my door lock switch on the driver door. So I cant lock or unlock the doors from the inside button. Im just going to pop off the panel myself an plug the button back in.


The first time my car got looked at for this issue they did the same thing on the passenger door. :facepalm:


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

@TechnoBlue01: the window issue happens even without using the automatic feature? Interesting. Is it possible my '12 Turbo Beetle was exempt from this issue? I doubt that...I'm afraid of encountering the issue down the road


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

NickSarazen said:


> Would something like this be sent to all Beetle owners? Or do you have to prompt VW first/inquire about having the issue? If you've never contacted your dealer/VW about having the issue, will they bother sending me a letter?
> 
> I personally have never had the window issue, but that's probably because I had heard about the issue before buying my 2012 Turbo Beetle and I have never engaged the automatic window feature, just the "manual" feature (not pressing the button down all the way lol)


You need to use the auto up/down feature and determine whether or not you have the problem. Then address it with your dealer who can fix it. 

Most of us early owners had our vehicles in 2-3 times and had to deal with the issue for months prior to there being a fix. 

Many who financed through VW, received a check for two months worth of payments while those who weren't through VW, received lesser compensations. 

Personally, I've received 3 different $50.00 payments from VW.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

NickSarazen said:


> @TechnoBlue01: the window issue happens even without using the automatic feature? Interesting. Is it possible my '12 Turbo Beetle was exempt from this issue? I doubt that...I'm afraid of encountering the issue down the road


Mine did it whether I used the auto up/down feature or not. Have you tried the auto feature to see if it's affected?


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

@Technoblue: My windows have been an issue since the spring of this year. Have been to dealership 5 times for that issue alone. Had a case open with VWoA, though never received any compensation, waived payments or otherwise.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

NickSarazen said:


> @TechnoBlue01: the window issue happens even without using the automatic feature? Interesting. Is it possible my '12 Turbo Beetle was exempt from this issue? I doubt that...I'm afraid of encountering the issue down the road


When did you purchase? The dealership might have replaced the parts prior to taking delivery. 

As mentioned, the issue affected some 2012 models. A change was made sometime in 2012 and updated parts went to teh Puebla factory FIRST so that cars being built would have the updated parts. These new parts were then sent to dealers to repair cars where the owners opened a case with VWOA. Dealers also repaired cars on their lots as well as sold cars with the problem (but that didn't open a customer care case with VWOA). 

As far as what has been reported here by owners, not EVERY car had this problem. Also, not EVERY owner who DID have problems was compensated for their issues. This appears to be done on a case-by-case basis. 

Getting back to your car:
- The dealer might have made the repair
- The car might have been assembled after the plant recieved the new parts
- The problem might not have appeared yet (but I'm betting if your windows did not work properly you'd have encountered this already)


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

TechnoBlue01 said:


> Mine did it whether I used the auto up/down feature or not. Have you tried the auto feature to see if it's affected?


I'm afraid to try the auto feature, I'm worried it will trigger the problem! I don't really mind using the manual feature, it hasn't triggered the window problem yet. I've driven the car 1300 miles already and I haven't seen any issues.


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> When did you purchase? The dealership might have replaced the parts prior to taking delivery.
> 
> As mentioned, the issue affected some 2012 models. A change was made sometime in 2012 and updated parts went to teh Puebla factory FIRST so that cars being built would have the updated parts. These new parts were then sent to dealers to repair cars where the owners opened a case with VWOA. Dealers also repaired cars on their lots as well as sold cars with the problem (but that didn't open a customer care case with VWOA).
> 
> ...


That's very true, seeing as I purchased the TB 2 weeks ago. It's very possible that they applied the fix before I bought the car. It is a 2012 though. I'm hoping that they did take the initiative to fix it themselves...I'll let you guys know if I do run into any problems! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

NickSarazen said:


> That's very true, seeing as I purchased the TB 2 weeks ago. It's very possible that they applied the fix before I bought the car. It is a 2012 though. I'm hoping that they did take the initiative to fix it themselves...I'll let you guys know if I do run into any problems! Fingers crossed!


If you bought it 2 weeks ago, odds are it's been fixed already. You could always call your dealer and check that out if it's something that concerns you. If yours had the window issue, it wouldn't matter if you used the auto feature or not.


----------



## ssyong0520 (Jan 4, 2013)

*i have same issue with you!*

exactly same issue with you!!

i thought im only person that had this problem.... 

i keep telling this problem with my dealer's service shop but they said its find and there are no problem at all, and they avoid answer my problem... its 3rd times to complain this issue ..... now i hope to fix it all...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

ssyong0520 said:


> exactly same issue with you!!
> 
> i thought im only person that had this problem....
> 
> i keep telling this problem with my dealer's service shop but they said its find and there are no problem at all, and they avoid answer my problem... its 3rd times to complain this issue ..... now i hope to fix it all...


Do you have another dealership you can take the car to?


----------



## deeowlgrl (Jan 6, 2013)

*hesitant buyer new here*

Just wanted to say hi & get some feedback on the beetle. Test drove a couple 2012 models yesterday, & as I was leaving the dealership for a test drive in the car I decided to buy in the end, had the window issue being discussed here. Window went halfway up, then back down by itself. Thinking it was me, I tried again. Same thing happened. Tried again, but only engaged the button in small increments twice, & it went up fine that time. When we stopped to change drivers, as we started back to the dealership, noticed the driver window was cracked, & simply thought hub must've accidentally hit the button as he was getting in the vehicle. Now I'm not so sure that was the case.

So, I've been researching all morning. Been reading through the forums here, & now I'm hesitant to take delivery on the the car tomorrow. They tried to get us to drive the car home for the weekend, but I wouldn't, & now I'm glad I didn't. We both loved the little car, but this window thing has me concerned. I've been burned before on a used car, and certainly don't want to get burned on a brand new one.

I did not think to check the build date while at the dealership, and reading through the posts, it seems the issue is somewhat being resolved with later builds and replacement parts.

My question is: Should I take the car, and have them do the replacement/fixes before I sign, or should I just run away? 

TIA
Dee


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

deeowlgrl said:


> Just wanted to say hi & get some feedback on the beetle. Test drove a couple 2012 models yesterday, & as I was leaving the dealership for a test drive in the car I decided to buy in the end, had the window issue being discussed here. Window went halfway up, then back down by itself. Thinking it was me, I tried again. Same thing happened. Tried again, but only engaged the button in small increments twice, & it went up fine that time. When we stopped to change drivers, as we started back to the dealership, noticed the driver window was cracked, & simply thought hub must've accidentally hit the button as he was getting in the vehicle. Now I'm not so sure that was the case.
> 
> So, I've been researching all morning. Been reading through the forums here, & now I'm hesitant to take delivery on the the car tomorrow. They tried to get us to drive the car home for the weekend, but I wouldn't, & now I'm glad I didn't. We both loved the little car, but this window thing has me concerned. I've been burned before on a used car, and certainly don't want to get burned on a brand new one.
> 
> ...


Have you asked them if the repair has been completed?


----------



## ssyong0520 (Jan 4, 2013)

*hey!!! good news!!*

I complained this problem to VW costomer service, 1 week ago and now i finally got a recall!!! this problem

Now VW doing recall all of this problem. You guys should go VW service shop and get a service!


Yeah!


----------



## ssyong0520 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Recall*

Now officially, VW doing recall for this problem since yesterday!!

you guys should go and get fix it for free

my service department guy said that VW officlally recall this VW 2012 beetle window problem.
they said it takes 5 hours job, so, im waiting.

Don't worry guys! i hope you guys fix it all !


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

I was going to start a new thread, but here it is,

I have a 13, not one window issue, and the dealer said I should replace my window motors anyway.

I believe, as my grandfather would say, poop stinks enough, start playing with it, and it will stink worse.

I think I will forgo any motor replacement, since my windows have never, and I mean never acted up.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Babie said:


> I was going to start a new thread, but here it is,
> 
> I have a 13, not one window issue, and the dealer said I should replace my window motors anyway.
> 
> ...


Your grandfather was wise, don't fix it if it ain't broke


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is related to them fixing my windows, but working at a VW dealership I've noticed my driver door makes a weird rattly noise, almost like something is loose or not attached, when shutting the door compared to that solid "thunk" that new Beetles on the lot make. I was just curious to see if anyone else has noticed this after getting their windows fixed before I take it in to get checked out.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

vdub10golf said:


> I'm not sure if this is related to them fixing my windows, but working at a VW dealership I've noticed my driver door makes a weird rattly noise, almost like something is loose or not attached, when shutting the door compared to that solid "thunk" that new Beetles on the lot make. I was just curious to see if anyone else has noticed this after getting their windows fixed before I take it in to get checked out.


 To add to this...today I rolled my windows down because it felt great out, and when I got to work my passenger window started acting up again. Tried it several times and it seemed to happen 2 or 3 times out of 10 tries. Not again!!!!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

vdub10golf said:


> To add to this...today I rolled my windows down because it felt great out, and when I got to work my passenger window started acting up again. Tried it several times and it seemed to happen 2 or 3 times out of 10 tries. Not again!!!!


 After they replaced our motors with 5C5-959-801-M-Z01 and 5C5-959-802-P-Z01, VW has 
now come to realize that newer, updated motors are needed in the cars as per their Window 
Motor Update #64C9. The following part numbers are to be replaced on both sides per the 
above 'Recall' #64C9. Note: When they replaced mine this week, the work order copy I was 
given did state, 'Replace Window Motors as per Recall 64C9'. 

New Window Motor Part #'s 6R0-959-801-AP-Z01 
6R0-959-802-BC-Z01


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> After they replaced our motors with 5C5-959-801-M-Z01 and 5C5-959-802-P-Z01, VW has
> now come to realize that newer, updated motors are needed in the cars as per their Window
> Motor Update #64C9. The following part numbers are to be replaced on both sides per the
> above 'Recall' #64C9. Note: When they replaced mine this week, the work order copy I was
> ...


 Ridge, do you think I should have it done. It was very very very cold today and I purposely played with my windows all day 
long and not one problem...with my 13.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Babie said:


> Ridge, do you think I should have it done. It was very very very cold today and I purposely played with my windows all day
> long and not one problem...with my 13.


 If it ain't broke don't fix it. You can always fall back to this "recall". They don't expire.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

plex03 said:


> If it ain't broke don't fix it. You can always fall back to this "recall". They don't expire.


 To be honest, I'm not even sure if it involves the 13's? If it does, you've got time but my 
concern would be that for them to issue an actual recall notice, which they did refer to on 
my work order, calling for the replacement of the motors, has to mean there's an inherent 
defect in the 'older' motors. VW doesn't usually have 'free electrical part give-a-ways' unless 
they found, for good reason, they have to do it.


----------



## vdubbing337 (Nov 18, 2002)

My wifes 2012 started acting up less than a week into ownership. Had new motors installed by dealer, that was almost 2 months ago, no problems since. i was told there is a recall but they were fixing cars on the lot before sending out letters.


----------



## cbugrun (Jul 14, 2012)

My windows were repaired in October and have worked perfectly since. Stopped by the dealer yesterday to see if any of the Beetle's they repaired the windows have come back in with more window issues and they said not a single car.


----------



## TOPLESS BY THE SEA (Feb 8, 2013)

*2013 Beatle Convertible*

I recently purchased a 50's edition beatle convertible  . When the roof is put up the windows go up too......EXCEPT after my third week of ownership the roof went up fine and the windows went up too, then the passenger window went down approx 1/2 way. I was able to put it back up. My car is now at the dealership for day 3. The story is that the dealership is sending videos to VW to diagnosis the problem. After reading these posts, it should be clear what the issue is! I sure hope this is fixed soon. I had thought it was a convertible problem but now see that it's just the car in general. It's annoying not to have the convertible to drive topless because it's in the shop. This is my first convertible and it's been years in the making. :facepalm:


----------



## TOPLESS BY THE SEA (Feb 8, 2013)

*2013 Beatle Here*

YES, the answer is yes, there are still problems. I purchased my covertible beatle just a month ago. It's day 3 in a bay at the dealership instead of in the sun with the top down. I am hoping for the best.


----------



## TOPLESS BY THE SEA (Feb 8, 2013)

*I've got a new 2013 conv... window problems. I see I'm in good company*

I've got a 2013 beatle with window problems. I guess it's still an issue. UOTE=eunos94;79488225]Yup didn't matter which model you bought. However if you do buy a 2012 you CAN insist they are fixed before delivery. If you buy a 2013 it's no longer an issue.

Other than the window thing there are surprisingly few teething issues with these cars. Looks like clear sailing from here on out.

Aside from a handful of people with early production cars that had some wind noise, hatch rattles, a couple cracked windshields and recently a couple people with sunroof problems that is. However these only seem to affect the 1% which is inline with any other car on the market unlike the window issue which affected the 99%.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi
Can you post a picture of your car please. I am not saying I doubt you, but I know that VW and the window issue never saw the convertible.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Hi all - 
It looks like this window issue thread can finally be retired. The final window fix is out and this can be put to rest. I'm 'unsticky-ing' the thread. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

So after giving up for a few months, finally went in to get the windows fixed on my Bug. Looks like the issue is fixed, however did anyone else notice the actual window switches feeling different/"off" after the repair? It's hard to put into words, but my driver's side switches don't seem as smooth. That and I somehow lost my one touch up on the driver's side too. One touch up works on the passenger and one touch down works on both sides. :facepalm:


----------



## datuck (May 30, 2013)

*2013 beetle turbo convertible window issue*

Just purchased beetle convertible on 18 May and within a few days the driver's window started acting up... It even has gone down after I exited the car and closed the door... Taking it in this weekend. Not happy!


----------



## RedBugD (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, I've had my 2013 bug convertible for about a month and a half
and the drivers window is now not going up correctly. Seems to
be tilting down in the back and makes contact with the back window
when you close the door. Taking it in tomorrow morning.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

sonic_va said:


> So after giving up for a few months, finally went in to get the windows fixed on my Bug. Looks like the issue is fixed, however did anyone else notice the actual window switches feeling different/"off" after the repair? It's hard to put into words, but my driver's side switches don't seem as smooth. That and I somehow lost my one touch up on the driver's side too. One touch up works on the passenger and one touch down works on both sides. :facepalm:


Did not experience anything of the sort after my repair.


----------



## datuck (May 30, 2013)

*Window fixed? Nope...*

Took beetle in and 3 hours later all repaired... Then 3 weeks later the windows started acting up again... Ugh. Back to the shop we go.


----------



## widecamels (May 26, 2011)

Mine did it the other day also, rolled down that is...then I realized the key fob in my pocket had gotten squeezed I guess and rolled the windows down...oops..


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

my drivers window has twice not gone up properly, but both times it stayed up once it got there.


----------



## RedBugD (Jul 14, 2013)

RedBugD said:


> Well, I've had my 2013 bug convertible for about a month and a half
> and the drivers window is now not going up correctly. Seems to
> be tilting down in the back and makes contact with the back window
> when you close the door. Taking it in tomorrow morning.


It was a loose bolt holding the regulator. Window fixed.
Now the keyless lock feature does not work. Dealer is being very good about this and is keeping the car to fix that. Hopefully there will not be any other issues....


----------



## speedkillz (Jan 26, 2005)

A Volkswagen with window issues.... that never happens.....:banghead:


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

RedBugD said:


> It was a loose bolt holding the regulator. Window fixed.
> Now the keyless lock feature does not work. Dealer is being very good about this and is keeping the car to fix that. Hopefully there will not be any other issues....


There's a chance that they didn't reconnect the wire to the handle when fixing the window. 

Mine had the same issue. It was a 10 minute fix.


----------



## RedBugD (Jul 14, 2013)

plex03 said:


> There's a chance that they didn't reconnect the wire to the handle when fixing the window.
> 
> Mine had the same issue. It was a 10 minute fix.


Well not so lucky. The fix was a hard reset of the control module. I told the dealer to be sure to have a replacement module in stock...

Thought I was all set BUT...
Now the one button down ( push and release ) for the drivers door is not working and the "ambient" lighting around the speaker is not working. I am guessing that a connector was not plugged in.

I'll take it back in on Saturday. Hopefully the door panel won't squeak for the next N years after being pulled apart multiple times...

As I mentioned in a different thread, the cars are new and the service guys are learning. I just wish that it was not on my car....


----------



## RedBugD (Jul 14, 2013)

RedBugD said:


> Well not so lucky. The fix was a hard reset of the control module. I told the dealer to be sure to have a replacement module in stock...
> 
> Thought I was all set BUT...
> Now the one button down ( push and release ) for the drivers door is not working and the "ambient" lighting around the speaker is not working. I am guessing that a connector was not plugged in.
> ...


Just a quick follow up. The connector was plugged in but one of the pins was bent. Led light pipe around speaker is now working. One button down is still not working. This is looking like either a problem with the switch or the control module.

At least I bought the car from a dealer that is trying to make it right...


----------



## VWBBlover (May 29, 2013)

*2013 - 2.5 Convertible (purchased May 2013)*

So glad I found this site. I had read about the window issue (thought I might not have it since I bought a '13), so when the passenger window cocked and the glass was bumping the back window, I knew someone had already had that issue and it had been fixed. Took it to the dealer and they adjusted the window. Good as new.

Then, after about a month or so, I experienced *the dreaded up/down/up/down *on the back windows. Both sides do it, intermittently. Sometimes they go up and all is fine and the next time one or both will go up/down/up/down and you have to dink around until you can get them both to stay up. So annoying. 

Hubby took it to the dealer and service mgr seemed clueless about this being a long-standing issue. (Maybe they don't sell many Bugs??) He told my hubby it was a pinch thing and 'fixed' it. I was skeptical and sure enough, after a week, it started up/down/up/down again.

Taking it back Thursday and this time, I'm going to be sure he's done his research. Soon it'll be cooler here and I can't spend 5 minutes playing with the windows everytime I park the car.

Other than the annoying window issue - I LOVE MY BUG! I have always wanted to have one, but it was never the practical choice. Now that I'm an empty nester, this Candy White sweetie makes me smile everytime I open the garage door and see her sitting there.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

VWBBlover said:


> So glad I found this site. I had read about the window issue (thought I might not have it since I bought a '13), so when the passenger window cocked and the glass was bumping the back window, I knew someone had already had that issue and it had been fixed. Took it to the dealer and they adjusted the window. Good as new.
> 
> Then, after about a month or so, I experienced *the dreaded up/down/up/down *on the back windows. Both sides do it, intermittently. Sometimes they go up and all is fine and the next time one or both will go up/down/up/down and you have to dink around until you can get them both to stay up. So annoying.
> 
> ...


1. Welcome!
2. Be patient (sounds like you are  ) See #4 below
3. This thread really focuses on window issues on early 2012 Beetle coupes
4. The convertible is still so new, this is the first I've heard this type of problem. Yours could be a one-off issue, or maybe there are other 'verts having similar problems
5. While I wouldn't worry about this at this time, ensure your dealer is aware of all TSBs (Technical Service Bulletins) for the model. TSBs are available to all dealer service centers and they are current issues/problems with the cars and how to fix them. So if there is a TSB for convertible windows, it'll tell them how to fix it. There are some dealers that monitor these well, and others that don't keep up with them as much as they should. Back in 2007 I stopped going to my closest dealer and switched service to another dealership that did a much better job. It's sad to say, but there are better dealerships than others. 
6. I'd say take the car back to the dealership and ask them to look at it again. If they can't fix it, _consider_ visiting another dealership. 

Maybe there's someone here who has access to TSBs to see if there is one for 'vert windows.


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

Is this still a common issue with the 2013's? I just ordered a 2013 r-line and after the enjoyment of my 2012 in the PNW rain it's something I don't want to deal with again...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

LC6X said:


> Is this still a common issue with the 2013's? I just ordered a 2013 r-line and after the enjoyment of my 2012 in the PNW rain it's something I don't want to deal with again...


No one's been saying anything here, so I'm guessing it's not. VW came up with a repair in late 2012 and once all the early cars were fixed the issue seemed to disappear. You'll be fine.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> No one's been saying anything here, so I'm guessing it's not. VW came up with a repair in late 2012 and once all the early cars were fixed the issue seemed to disappear. You'll be fine.


I am probably picking up a Beetle Turbo, so this issue is officially gone? If so YAY!


----------



## cablvr (Dec 6, 2012)

*TSB Number*



silverspeedbuggy said:


> 1. Welcome!
> 2. Be patient (sounds like you are  ) See #4 below
> 3. This thread really focuses on window issues on early 2012 Beetle coupes
> 4. The convertible is still so new, this is the first I've heard this type of problem. Yours could be a one-off issue, or maybe there are other 'verts having similar problems
> ...


Anyone aware of the TSB# for the window issue. I want to have that information in hand when I bring our vert in for its 1st service.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I've had mine fixed for a while, but every once in a blue moon it happens to my passenger window, very rare though so i just ignore it. I'll probably tell the dealership on my last visit before warranty expires.


----------



## RedBugD (Jul 14, 2013)

VWBBlover said:


> So glad I found this site. I had read about the window issue (thought I might not have it since I bought a '13), so when the passenger window cocked and the glass was bumping the back window, I knew someone had already had that issue and it had been fixed. Took it to the dealer and they adjusted the window. Good as new.
> 
> Then, after about a month or so, I experienced *the dreaded up/down/up/down *on the back windows. Both sides do it, intermittently. Sometimes they go up and all is fine and the next time one or both will go up/down/up/down and you have to dink around until you can get them both to stay up. So annoying.
> 
> ...


Passenger side rear window has done it 3 times so far. Just happened on the way home this evening. I put the top up and held the button for the others. They all went up then the rear went back down.
So that makes at least 2 of us with the same issues...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> 1. Welcome!
> 2. Be patient (sounds like you are  ) See #4 below
> 3. This thread really focuses on window issues on early 2012 Beetle coupes
> 4. The convertible is still so new, this is the first I've heard this type of problem. Yours could be a one-off issue, or maybe there are other 'verts having similar problems
> ...





cablvr said:


> Anyone aware of the TSB# for the window issue. I want to have that information in hand when I bring our vert in for its 1st service.


Just to be clear, I'm not sure there is a TSB for the vert windows. See bolded text above. I do know my mom's New Beetle vert had issues with the windows not dropping properly when you opened the doors, and this was due to failed window sensors. Keep us posted!


----------



## VWBBlover (May 29, 2013)

*2013 2.5 Convertible Window Update*

The dealership worked on the windows and they've been working without issue for the past couple of weeks, but I have noticed an odd metallic clank on the driver door when it closes that was not there before. The window seems loose. So back she goes for a little adjustment. 

Love, Love, Love this car, but this is my fourth 'window' trip - I've had a variety of issues on both sides, front and back - so I hope this will do the trick once and for all. I may have to re-evaluate my dealership's abilities soon.

To make matters worse  someone put a giant dent in my baby's front passenger fender (looks like someone's heel) that wasn't pop-able - so she's in for a wee bit of cosmetic surgery as well!

Don't be a bug hater... be a Bug Lover!:laugh:


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

*Window issue again *

After going 11 months with no issues, my windows are acting up again. As opposed to the previous upsy/down issue, now the passenger window squeaks when I roll it down. Washing the windows has not helped. The driver side window sounds like it is going to shatter when I open or close the door. Driver window also makes sounds as it rolls up and down. I think something is loose in the driver window. Going back to the dealer this Saturday.


----------



## datuck (May 30, 2013)

*Windows still a problem*

I'm still having window auto up/down issues. Very intermittent. I had thought the first repair all good but then it started happening again... I had planned to take the car back in but then the problem went away... A few weeks went by, and then it started happening again. I wonder if it has something to do with the convertible top re-seating differently and so maybe the sensors are affected. 2013 turbo-convertible.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

I had my windows worked on for the second time since I bought it. After the first fix it happened maybe a handful of times and wasn't enough to bother me. Since it was there for something else I let them install the newest ones that are supposed to be keeping it from ever happening again.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

finally... I got it fixed


----------



## Westhigh76 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Window "fogging" issue...*

I'm having a weird problem with my 2012...there's a spot just below the rearview mirror on the inside of my windshield...it's roughly 1 inch wide and 4 inches long...it's got a foggy look to it...and if I wipe it off it, which is easy to do, it comes back in day or so...the rest of the windshield is fine, just that spot...not a big deal but I can't imagine what's causing it...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Westhigh76 said:


> I'm having a weird problem with my 2012...there's a spot just below the rearview mirror on the inside of my windshield...it's roughly 1 inch wide and 4 inches long...it's got a foggy look to it...and if I wipe it off it, which is easy to do, it comes back in day or so...the rest of the windshield is fine, just that spot...not a big deal but I can't imagine what's causing it...


In the first few months of ownership, my 2006 GLI would get a 'ghost image' of the window sticker on my windsheild. I'm guessing the ink from the windsheild sticker transferred to the windshield and the dust would stick to it. I'd wash the window and it would go away for a few weeks and then slowly it came back. Eventually after a few cleanings it stopped appearing. I'd say keep cleaning it. Maybe even try Goo-Gone to remove any kind of residue that may be on the windsheild.


----------



## paulav (Sep 22, 2013)

*2013 Turbo convertible window issues!*

I have had my car for just 2 months, and yesterday evening my rear passenger side window decided it was going to go up...and back down!  And carried on doing so! It just wont stay closed! Taking it in tomorrow..we'll see what happens!


----------



## paulav (Sep 22, 2013)

*All fixed...hopefully!!*



paulav said:


> I have had my car for just 2 months, and yesterday evening my rear passenger side window decided it was going to go up...and back down!  And carried on doing so! It just wont stay closed! Taking it in tomorrow..we'll see what happens!


All fixed, they said it just came out of alignment so put it back into its rightful spot and lubed seals and stuff and sent me on my way :0) Happy for now, hopefully this is all it was..


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

paulav said:


> All fixed, they said it just came out of alignment so put it back into its rightful spot and lubed seals and stuff and sent me on my way :0) Happy for now, hopefully this is all it was..


:thumbup:


----------



## 1KewlVW (Jul 22, 2021)

I have a different issue with my driver's side window. It opens and closes fine with one touch. The problem I have is that when I drop the convertible top, usually all windows should roll all the way down. They all do, except for the driver's window which only goes half way down. I always have to roll it down using the button. Not really a big deal, but thought I would see if anyone else had this issue and if there's an easy fix for it. I've tried all of the reset methods I could find and none resolved the issue. Thanks for any info in advance! =)
Also, just to add that I've tried this out on another car, same model, year etc...and when the convertible top was opened, all of the windows went all the way down.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

1KewlVW said:


> I have a different issue with my driver's side window. It opens and closes fine with one touch. The problem I have is that when I drop the convertible top, usually all windows should roll all the way down. They all do, except for the driver's window which only goes half way down. I always have to roll it down using the button. Not really a big deal, but thought I would see if anyone else had this issue and if there's an easy fix for it. I've tried all of the reset methods I could find and none resolved the issue. Thanks for any info in advance! =)
> Also, just to add that I've tried this out on another car, same model, year etc...and when the convertible top was opened, all of the windows went all the way down.


Wow: I'd forgotten all about this thread. 

I don't have an exact solution for you, but you may have to reset your one-up/down window. I don't think this is the issue, but throwing it out to try as it takes 10 seconds, no tools, and it's worth a shot:


----------



## 1KewlVW (Jul 22, 2021)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Wow: I'd forgotten all about this thread.
> 
> I don't have an exact solution for you, but you may have to reset your one-up/down window. I don't think this is the issue, but throwing it out to try as it takes 10 seconds, no tools, and it's worth a shot:


Yeah, I've tried that several times and it didn't fix it. I don't have a problem opening the window, it functions normally until I open the convertible top. That's the only time it won't go all the way down. Thanks though!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Wish I was more help!


----------

